# Instruments and Equipment > Builders and Repair >  Post a picture of what's on your bench?

## nkforster

I asked a few makers what was on their bench, this is what came back. 

http://www.theluthierblog.com/articl...s-whats-bench/

What's on yours?

_________________
nigel

http://www.theluthierblog.com
http://www.nkforsterguitars.com/book/

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

MrMoe

----------


## John Kelly

Just off the bench, and pictured in my back garden outside the workshop.  American cherry soundboard, mahogany back, sides and neck.  The neck is from a reclaimed Victorian wardrobe which was well over 100 years old!  Body shape is my tenor guitar design and tuning is standard octave mandolin with D-Addario strings.  Finish in Tru oil, first time I have tried this medium and I like it a lot.

----------

Bill Romansky, 

Carl Robin, 

Doc Ivory, 

Dusepo, 

Michael Weaver, 

MrMoe, 

MysTiK PiKn, 

Pete Jenner, 

Richard500

----------


## belbein

> my tenor guitar design


John, that is an absolutely stunning instrument.  Did you draw the design yourself or base it on something.  The reason I'm asking is that I want an guitar bodied octave mandolin to be my next build, and I'm having a heck of a time finding plans.

----------

MrMoe

----------


## sunburst

So...
I went right back to the bench and took this shot after walking to the computer and seeing this thread. I put the removed rosette material on the top of the guitar so show what had been done, but otherwise this is the bench exactly as I left it a few minutes ago.
This is a restoration of a Gibson L-75 from the '30s. it was damaged and "repaired" by someone, not a luthier, who stripped it of all finish and color and sprayed it with Deft or some such. I've about finished all the structural repairs and I'm moving on to the cosmetics. I removed the horribly inappropriate rosette that was around the sound hole, and the book matched and glued spruce scrap you see on the bench will be used to replace the missing top material where the rosette was so that I can replicate the original rosette as closely as possible.
Why do I take on projects like this? I ask myself that question pretty often, and I don't have a good answer, other than I'm a sucker for hard-luck cases I guess, and it can be rewarding to see instruments like this returned to a dignified condition.

----------

AubreyK, 

citeog, 

Dave Richard, 

Happy gnome, 

Michael Weaver, 

MrMoe, 

MysTiK PiKn, 

nkforster, 

Timbofood, 

Tommcgtx

----------


## Folkmusician.com

I love images like this. I often wonder if the client realizes that the correct tool for the job is often a chisel and a pocket knife (or maybe a floor jack).   :Smile:

----------

MrMoe

----------


## nkforster

> John, that is an absolutely stunning instrument.  Did you draw the design yourself or base it on something.  The reason I'm asking is that I want an guitar bodied octave mandolin to be my next build, and I'm having a heck of a time finding plans.


You don't need plans! Take a guitar shape you like, leave the waist where it is but bring the shoulders in to the 16th fret, leaving the bridge in the same place, chop off the first couple of frets at the nut end. You've a 14 fret OM.

Leave everything else (bracing) the same. The same? Unless you're really building lightly braced guitars, yes. 

Better still wait for me to bring out my "How to make a cylinder top guitar" book and modify that to a guitar OM.

Nigel
www.nkforsterguitars.com
www.theluthierblog.com

----------

MrMoe

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

John - When discussing mandolins with a Cafe member a long while back,he said that after playing a mandolin,playing a guitar was like ''trying to play a wardrobe''. That instrument is a stunner !.
   From John Hamlett - _"...and it can be rewarding to see instruments like this returned to a dignified condition"_. Well said John.
When i've repaired/refurbished banjos in the (distant) past,i've always thought what the original makers would have thought in seeing their lovely instruments in really bad shape. When putting them right,i always had in mind what they might say if they could see them back to (almost) 'as new'. That's one of the reasons that i keep my own instruments as close to 'as new' as i can,simply out of respect for the work that went into building them & the builders themselves,
                                                                                                                       Ivan :Wink:

----------

Michael Weaver, 

MrMoe

----------


## John Kelly

Belbein and Ivan, thanks for kind comments.  B, the design is my own and I first drew the body shape for a travel guitar I was building for a fellow who is a total Delta blues fanatic and has even written a book on Mississippi John Hurt.  He wanted something he could carry in the cabin of a plane as he travels a lot to the States from Scotland to pursue his music, and he fancied oak as the back and sides and a slotted headstock.  Here is a link to the photos I took while building it.  As you'll see, it has a K & K triple pick-up installed during the building.

https://plus.google.com/photos/10296...57524654703393

I used this design and the mould I had made to make a couple of tenor guitars and then thought I'd have a go at an octave with a 540mm scale and 15th fret body join.

----------

Mark Gunter, 

MrMoe

----------


## J Caldwell

I'm working on a couple of instruments for next summer's Memphis Guitar Festival. It's a new event and should be a lot of fun. A Gibsonesque 00-NL Euro Spruce/Maple and a 2 point mandolin with 3 points (be kind, this is my initial foray into the mandolin world, I'm a guitar builder just having some fun..............).

----------

MrMoe

----------


## David Houchens

#4 Possum Head A.  This one will have a persimmon finger board.

----------

fidlplr1979, 

MrMoe

----------


## sunburst

> #4 Possum Head A.  This one will have a persimmon finger board.


That's appropriate, considering how likely it is to find a 'possum up a 'simmon tree.

----------

MrMoe

----------


## David Houchens

yessir. And a rabbit on the ground.

----------


## Eric Foulke

Presently my bench is covered with glitter. Trying some new bracing patterns and I want to see what the tea leaves have to say..............

----------

MrMoe

----------


## juneman

Currently working on guitars JD28 #19 and JD18 #20. Pics after first coats of varnish. 

Walter
JUNE mandolins and guitars

----------

MrMoe

----------


## Eric C.

Not a maker, but this KM950 is on my workbench today.

----------

MrMoe

----------


## tree

> #4 Possum Head A.  This one will have a persimmon finger board.


*Questions, questions, questions, flooding into the mind of the concerned young person today:* (apologies to Frank Zappa)

Are the 2 boards in the 2nd photo persimmon stock?  

Is the bound fingerboard dyed?  

How does the dye hold up over time (it looks fabulous now)? 

What's the binding?

Plus, in just a few weeks it'll be time to shake them 'simmons down . . .

----------

MrMoe

----------


## David Houchens

Tree, Sorry for the confusion. The black board is ebony and was for contrast only. I haven't tried dying any persimmon yet.
  The binding is Ivoroid cellulose.

----------


## juneman

Hey David, is that back spalted maple. I have got some really cool looking spalted, flamed maple boards that would make some nice one piece backs and sides. I see the dark streaks so i was just wondering  what kind of maple it was. I plan on using it on the next batch of mandos, but i have yet to see any body use any.
thanks, WALTER

----------

MrMoe

----------


## sunburst

> I haven't tried dying any persimmon yet.


I suggest blue! (Saves on masking tape)

----------

Pete Jenner

----------


## oldwave maker

She's  finally decided on a pickguard shape just 48 hrs before delivery of the StefF4! Thanks for the swell back, Spruce!

----------

David Houchens, 

MrMoe

----------


## David Houchens

juneman, Its not spalted as I think of spalting. There's no difference in density that I can tell. Someone here called it something else, but I don't remember what. It usually occurs around worm holes. Stain seems to cover it pretty well. Heres a thread that shows a before and after I did.http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...ht=possum+head

----------

MrMoe

----------


## dustyamps

Restoring an old white Tremolux speaker cabinet.  On breaks I'm playing by mandolin though learning an old Irish tune, The Widow Brady.

----------


## juneman

Thanks David for the link to the other thread. That is the same wood i have. Any thing different when it comes to bending it. I was planning on using on one of my next F5s. The next batch will include my 50th mandolin and I am planning on keeping #50 for myself. Maybe just some honey amber tint and leave it natural looking.
thanks again, walter

----------

MrMoe

----------


## Rob Grant

One of 'dem bowed mandolins.<G>

A local lady wanted her father's violin reassembled after sitting in a box in pieces for many years. It's just a low cost "student violin," but it has quite a bit of family nostalgia attached to it. An old additional handwritten label inside the violin refers to the instrument being awarded to the lady's father in Finland in 1936.

Please note the container in the background. Although dragged kicking and screaming, I did resort to using only hide glue.<G>

----------

David Houchens, 

MrMoe

----------


## David Houchens

Just finished a couple of bridges. My first try with persimmon. The ebony is 16 grams, the persimmon is 12 grams. Both are just rough fit to two mandolins in the works. 
 I drill, tap and cut the compensation on my milling machine. The uncut ebony one is at the point where it hits the bench and the hand work starts

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

fidlplr1979, 

hank, 

Jerusalem Ridge, 

MrMoe, 

RyanRussell

----------


## Jim Adwell

This pile of walnut will soon be a tenor ukulele, when various pieces of it are thicknessed, glued, bent and shaped in an appropriate manner.  :Wink:   I just finished the form yesterday and today will be gluing up the booked top and back, and perhaps bending the sides.  Still need to make a 17" scale length template for my fret slot cutting jig.

----------


## David Houchens

> Still need to make a 17" scale length template for my fret slot cutting jig.


 Same here. I think I've settled on 17" for my mandola.

----------


## Jim Adwell

> Same here. I think I've settled on 17" for my mandola.


Yeah, I wish mine was 17" rather than the 16" SL I made it.  I'll have to make another one, I guess.

By the way, there's and extra "inst" in the link to your webpage in your sig.

----------


## David Houchens

oops, Thanks. I meant for to be a live link as well. That didn't do either.

----------


## Rob Grant

Hey Bryce,  Nice looking adjustable bridges. When do I get to put in an order?<g>

----------

David Houchens

----------


## Mickey King



----------

David Houchens, 

hank, 

Killian King, 

Pete Jenner

----------


## John Morton

xx

----------


## John Morton

I'm just ready with 3 bodies to take to the plating shop, with some tailpieces, coverplates and handrests.  I mustn't forget the minor pieces - there's a $150 minimum charge.

On left is a guitar, a 00 size which will get a 7 string neck, 9 1/2" cone.  Next is an octave guitar - at least that's what the customer calls it.  14" scale, intended for a very light set of normal steel guitar strings, tuned one octave above a guitar, 6" cone.  That oddball on the right is a mandolin in the Brazilian bandolim shape, 7 3/4" cone, gets a 10 string neck.  All will be plated in bright nickel, except the octave guitar gets "antique nickel", a sort of dark smoky treatment.

John

----------

GarY Nava, 

hank, 

Marty Jacobson, 

Michael Wolf

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Beautiful, John.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Making points --



Steve

----------

GreenMTBoy

----------


## Rob Grant

Note on 17" scale fretboards. If it's only a "one off" why go to the trouble of making a template... just measure, mark and cut.

----------


## David Houchens

Rob, Thanks. I'm not set up for production numbers on bridges just yet. I do hope to be in the near future. I always make templates when doing finger boards. Every time I though I'd only need one, sooner or later I or someone else wanted another one. With the template, I just square the board and run it across my table saw for exact duplicates without having to remeasure. Just less wear and tear on my brain.

----------

RyanRussell

----------


## Jim Adwell

You have to measure at least once anyway - why not make a template, on the (pretty good in my case) chance you'll need it again?  Cutting the slots is easy; accurately measuring where they go is tedious and difficult, at least for me, so I don't want to do it any more than I have to.  In any case, the 17" template will be used at least twice.

----------


## GarY Nava

Just glued the back on to the rim of a rosewood twin-point mandolin.
Cheers Gary

----------

Marty Jacobson

----------


## Ron McMillan

This thread is fascinating, and a welcome breath of fresh air.

----------


## Tom Haywood

Nothing sexy at the moment. Exploring some dovetail joints. Was planning to do a "V" neck joint on this campfire style mando, but looks like it'll be a dovetail.

----------

RyanRussell

----------


## Kennyz55

A few things I've got going on.

----------


## Kennyz55

A few things I've got going on.  An IV A kit, a Siminoff F5 build, a Kay style repair a Smith Creek F4 build. 





Sorry for the multiple posts but it wouldn't allow editing..

----------


## bernabe

Kinda cool...a '76 Monteleone #5

----------

Marty Jacobson

----------


## David Houchens

Gluing up a peghead veneer with angular/opposed grain and black center stripe.  Persimmon of coarse.

----------


## David Houchens

Just sanded out the simmon wood and I'm heating the hide glue up to join a back for my next 000

----------


## David Houchens

just took the binding tape off this single 0. Dovetail pocket next. Miss matched top on this one.

----------


## Wilbur Tabacsko

Was resawing maple today and lookie at what I found.  22 caliber no doubt.  Looks like a good pattern.

----------


## Pete Jenner

The end is nigh ...ish.

----------

David Houchens

----------


## pfox14

Just completed this guitar. It's my replica of a 1930 Gibson Nick Lucas Special. Highly flame maple back, sides & neck. Red Spruce top, IRW fingerboard and bridge. Bone nut & saddle, Inlaid mother-of-pearl logo on peghead and various shapes on fingerboard.

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

DavidKOS, 

hank, 

MysTiK PiKn, 

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## Keith Newell

Twins...kinda

----------

RyanRussell

----------


## Austin Clark

Well, not technically on my bench, but hanging over...

----------

dave vann, 

David Houchens

----------


## David Houchens

Moving slow, but got ebony dots in today and some evo wire. Might have to pull a few though. Frets that is. Dang it.

----------


## Kowboy

> Moving slow, but got ebony dots in today and some evo wire. Might have to pull a few though. Frets that is. Dang it.


Hey David. I noticed in one of your bench pictures a CD of Ernie Carpenters Elk River Blues. I went to YouTube and listened to some of it and thanks to you I have a new favorite song / tune. I also found where words were later written to the tune:

Elk River Blues
By: Ernie Carpenter 
Born: Braxton County, West Virginia (1909-1997)
Lyrics By: Sharon Martinson

You dam a river
Its by my farm
You dam a river
You flood my home
I have no other 
Place I can go to
And so for ever 
This world Ill roam

The waters rising
The birds are flying
They try to get
To higher ground
I have no other 
Place I can go to
And so for ever 
This world Ill roam

We took this land 
From all these people
We took these people
From their land
Theyve got no other
Place they can go to
And so for ever
Will they roam

Sharon Martinson does change the tune a bit but I believe Ernie would approve.

----------

David Houchens, 

hank, 

RyanRussell

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Been a little board lately -- 



Steve

----------

Bill Snyder

----------


## Bill Snyder

Are the two boards to the far right the same scale as the rest?

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Bill - Yes, all the same scale length . . . just not lined up carefully for the photo.  
Steve

----------


## David Houchens

Kowboy, Ernie Carpenter is one of my favorite fiddlers. I listen to this two cd set all the time. Haven't found any more from him. I'd love to have more.
  Hope to be buffing the Stelling in 8-10 days.

----------

Kowboy

----------


## Kennyz55

I'm working on a few mandolins and a guitar right now.  Here's the mandolins.
Western Red Cedar F4 top from our member Spruce

1st F5

Below another neck in progress, an A style speed neck,  and fixing my brother's mandolin.

----------

sunburst

----------


## GarY Nava

Just been carving the neck on one of my twin-point mandolins.

Cheers Gary

----------


## Jessbusenitz

Austin, what's in the "barrels" up on the shelf? :Confused:   Curiosity got the best of me....

----------


## billhay4

Austin has been know to distill some spirits.... for personal use only.
Of course, those barrels may be only for cutting shellac.
Bill

----------

hank

----------


## J Caldwell

Progress on my 3-Point 2-Point. I'm considering finish alternatives. As you can see, I've built the body in the style of a violin, so I think the finish should be somewhat in keeping with this style. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.



Sorry, I'm having a little trouble orienting the photos.

----------

hank, 

Larry S Sherman, 

Randolph, 

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## David Houchens

Just strung up Possum Head with persimmon appointments and a side port.
 If i decide to let this one out, I'll add more truoil. Right now its very thin.

----------


## David Newton

Just finished. Size-1 Euro Spruce & Red Gum.

----------

David Houchens, 

hank, 

John Kelly

----------


## Marty Jacobson

> Just strung up Possum Head with persimmon appointments and a side port.
>  If i decide to let this one out, I'll add more truoil. Right now its very thin.


Looks awesome, David. The persimmon appointments look spectacular.

----------

David Houchens, 

RyanRussell

----------


## David Houchens

Thanks Marty. I was surprised at how well its been received so far. If I can get a video linked up I'll post it.

----------


## oldwave maker

Seems like every morning there is at least 1 bench with a mug full of coffee!

----------

Mike Black

----------


## Tom Haywood

Campfire style coming together. Testing a Bradford pear bridge made from a salvaged piece from my yard.

----------

Marty Jacobson, 

RyanRussell

----------


## Austin Clark

> Austin, what's in the "barrels" up on the shelf?  Curiosity got the best of me....


Well, it's not shellac....   :Wink:

----------


## testore

David Newton, That is BEAUTIFUL!

----------


## Steevarino

Making progress on a few more RedLine Acoustics A-Style Mandolins . . .

----------

David Houchens

----------


## Dave Cohen

Not exactly on my bench, or even close, but new and very nice.


New, 14" dia wheels, but 12"+ resaw capacity, 1.75 hp, nice large table, nice fence, quick tension release lever, etc.  Fits well in my 600 sq ft shop.

----------

David Houchens, 

hank

----------


## testore

Finally getting time to build.

----------


## Folkmusician.com

This just came in for some work...

I am not sure who this builder is, but he has his own James Tailpiece.   :Smile: 
It is an "M. David" From Berkley, CA.  Anyone heard of him?



A 1961 Telecaster stumbled in today as well. Unfortunately, it has been refinished.  :Crying:

----------


## Master of None

The partially completed lute has been on the bench for much too long.  But the freshly turned blanks for friction pegs are new.

----------


## Dan of SC

I just finished this guitar;back, sides, and neck are Honduran mahogany from a huge door built around 1980. I got enough wood from it to build 5 guitars. The top is Adirondack spruce. It sounds great, I've heard red spruce sounds better with age. Thanks to everyone on this forum for all the great advice. Danny Gray

----------


## pfox14

Just launched my new vintage replacement mandolin pickguard line. Have 4 different designs to fit all Gibson mandolins from 1910 to the 1930s. http://www.fox-guitars.com/Mandolin_Pickguards.html



From left to right: c1910-1917 A & F pickguard, c1917-1923 A & F, c1923-1936 A & F, and 1923 or after F-5

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

LongBlackVeil

----------


## Larry Simonson

Well this breaks the mold a bit but since we're asking about what's on our bench, this is what's on mine.  Having recently finished and selling  :Smile:  my 2nd mandolin I had to catch up on a couple of 'Honey do's" so I bought $100 worth of cherry and am building a pedestal table.  One or two other projects then I will start mandolin number 3.

----------

2Sharp, 

Rob Zamites

----------


## Stephen Perry

An unfortunate side effect of the US moving to a first-to-file system is that I can't show what's on my bench.  It's a shame.  I have prototype three of a bridge designed to be more adjustable as a filter (for each mandolin) than the traditional, but still able to be adjusted for action.  Prototype 1 showed that the distribution of energy up the spectrum on each course, balance of courses, and overall noise were able to be adjusted.  Version 2 worked as well, but was adjustable, and once built was really ugly.  This version is looking much better, and I think it will work as well.  There are some production difficulties possibly, so version 4 will be attempting to get the production steps ironed out.

Once I get a provisional patent in, I'll post and explain.  It's a fun thing to work with.

----------


## Joe Mendel

Padauk back & Sides, Adirondack top. Mahogany Neck, Zircote headstock veneer, FB & bridge.

----------


## Dan of SC

> Padauk back & Sides, Adirondack top. Mahogany Neck, Zircote headstock veneer, FB & bridge.


Nice bridge clamp. Danny

----------


## David Newton

"Blowing Wheat" fret board design. For a Bluegrass guitar no doubt.

----------

Rob Zamites, 

RyanRussell

----------


## resophonic

Here's a couple from the bench just completed and one in-progress...

A Kelischek Workshop Hurdy-Gurdy in for a glued down tail piece that came loose and some top cracks.



This is a nice Mahogany Silvertone baritone ukulele. It was pretty needy; neck set, refret, broken/ loose braces, cracks, tuner, nut/ saddle work and a good cleaning. This instrument had sentimental value to it's owner as it belonged to her father. She wanted it restored to good playability for her son. It turned out pretty well, good playability, tone and volume.



This one is a cool looking 50's Herrnsdorf, German made archtop. This one also has strong sentimental ties to it's owner and is _very_ needy.



The instruments builders where more concerned with "Bling" than quality construction. It has a bolt on neck with a single bolt through the neck heel and neck block, threading into a T-nut type arrangement. The neck block was made from Spruce and over time, tightening the neck bold slowly compressed and split the neck block. No repair could save the existing neck block and the guitar would be a wall hanger unless this could be repaired.

This is what it looked like when I took the neck off. (??!?!???!!!)



I had to clean that mess off to see what I had under the helpful Henry fix.



I extracted the damaged Spruce block and made a Maple replacement. The new block is Maple.



This is as far as I have gotten so far with the project. It will need the cosmetic work done around the neck pocket, some binding repairs, a re-fret, a new zero nut, set up and some structural work where the ribs meet at the tail block. The top and back have shrunken and the lower bout ribs have popped out. I'll have to release them from the tail block, shorten them a bit and glue it all back together.

----------

Dobe

----------


## David Newton

I'm jealous, I've never had a Hurdy-Gurdy in the shop.

----------


## resophonic

> I'm jealous, I've never had a Hurdy-Gurdy in the shop.


I just bought a house (that needs a bit of work) and have been turning work away from time constraints but I couldn't pass up the Hurdy-Gurdy! This was a first for me. Fortunately the maker, George Kelischek is still in business and I was able to contact him about the few things that I was unsure about. It's a three string Diatonic Hurdy-Gurdy and sounds just like a bagpipe when play it. Drove my wife crazy though, she was glad when the owner picked it up.

----------


## jim simpson

Can't get Hurdy Gurdy Man out of my head now, thanks! lol!

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Fall sun through the blinds onto a back in progress. This could have also been posted to "who works in a messy shop".

----------

Mike Black, 

RyanRussell

----------


## sunburst

> ...This could have also been posted to "who works in a messy shop".


Naahhhh... 
I could take pics of a _real_ mess...

----------


## Dave Cohen

> Naahhhh... 
> I could take pics of a _real_ mess...


John, have you messed up the Kentucky shop yet?

I've been trying to clean up.  Getting the new bandsaw and moving it in was a good opportunity to get rid of a lot of trash.

----------


## sunburst

Nope, the Ky. shop is still almost dust free. I don't think it will get as bad as the Va. shop. (Hopefully, that's not wishful thinking.)

----------


## Rick Lindstrom

Making an octave mandolin using a stash of cherry that a previous owner thoughtfully left in the attic of the house when I bought it, and using Graham McDonald's book as a guide. And yeah, it's being built on a Spanish style adjustable guitar mold from back in the day. I was able to press it into service, and it saved me from having to make something new.  :Smile:

----------

Avi Ziv, 

Bernie Daniel

----------


## Austin Clark

A guitar rosette I did yesterday. Thank you Magni-visor!

----------

Charles E., 

hank, 

John Kelly, 

sunburst

----------


## J Caldwell

> A guitar rosette I did yesterday. Thank you Magni-visor!


Austin,

Are you bringing that one to Memphis?

----------


## Austin Clark

> Austin,
> 
> Are you bringing that one to Memphis?


How'd you guess!?  It's a BRW OM cutaway. 
I was glad to see you are going to be there. Cynthia's coming with - we'll have to grab some dinner!

----------


## dustyamps

Vintage 20" scale Regal tenor guitar needed a few upgrades.

----------


## Rob Zamites

All of you that have posted in here are truly talented and an inspiration to me. Just wanted you all to know this, I honestly appreciate the dedication and love of craft you bring to the wood. Carry on.

----------


## Clinchriver

Guatemalan Rosewood, Red Spruce, 1937 spec Herringbone D-28, Deep body OO-18

----------


## Jim Adwell

A nylon string terz guitar, 20" scale length, no decoration whatsoever, no binding, back is untrimmed at this point, and mostly unsanded.  Not actually on my bench; my workshop is an unheated garage, and even in Florida sometimes it gets too cold for Titebond to dry properly, so I brought it in tonight.  Western Red Cedar top, cherry fingerboard and bridge, tulipwood back and sides, three piece tulipwood and WRC neck, fan braced, built in my own peculiar fashion.  The last one turned out so well I had to build another one.  This one is very lightweight, only 621 grams without tuners (another ~115 grams).

----------

RyanRussell

----------


## OU1

Wow, great to see everyone's work.  I am working on my first one....a lot of lessons learned.  I will want to do another more advanced kit for a second one.  I am miles and miles from doing one from scratch.  After the second, I would like to do some restorations....
Made some mistakes of course....but learning and enjoying the experience.

Scott

----------

RyanRussell

----------


## TJ.

Well... You asked.  :Wink:

----------


## TJ.

This is what was on the work bench last week: Latest F-4 Octave Mandolin.

----------


## TJ.

And this is what the work bench looked like a couple months ago: 
Attachment 128145

----------


## David Houchens

Shot bag to press 0.020 spruce patches to build up top.

----------


## David Houchens

This mandolin was carved way too thin in the tail block area. It is only mid 0.090's 1 1/2" in from the binding. It has developed a cross grain wrinkle (no visible crack) slightly in front of the tail piece where the top comes up really steep.
 Using HHG, my plan is to build up some thickness in this area and probably a larger tail block.

----------


## David Houchens

Here's a view from the outside.
 This mandolin has seen a lot of repair work in its life. Not all of it positive. It appears the top was taken off in the past, leaving much of the top still on the rim in places. The top has considerable grain runout.
 This is the same mandolin I had to rebuilt the neck block before being able to reset the neck a year or so ago after another repair person had reset the neck twice leaving bondo and other strange materials in the neck, neck block and extender area.
 I hope this brings new life to this battered mandolin.

----------


## pianoman89

So I just got this old Russian violin in this morning. Here are pics after unpacking...



And what I found when I opened it up... Have you ever found a chunk of a log, bark barely removed, inside an instrument acting as some sort of "endblock" !??? Not really sure the top can be salvaged, its just been sanded so thin from the inside that there is no structural integrity left. Even if it could support a bridge, it would sound like a tin can.



and here is my stash of violins in the process of restoration... yes, this is my kitchen counter. I'm currently in an apartment, so I have to transport my projects back and forth from my friends shop down town. Cant wait to get into a shop again!

----------

alfie, 

Bernie Daniel

----------


## pianoman89

> Just strung up Possum Head with persimmon appointments and a side port.
>  If i decide to let this one out, I'll add more truoil. Right now its very thin.


David I absolutely love the rugged quality of this mandolin. Love the minimal varnish! I like a smooth gloss finish as much as the next guy, but there is just something about the overall look of this mando that is just stunning...

----------

David Houchens

----------


## David Houchens

pianoman89, Thanks for the nice words on the Possum. I like this look myself.

----------


## dustyamps

I converted my Student model mandolin banjo to a 4 stringer and now I'm dressing it up with this inlayed headstock veneer.  I have new geared banjo tuners ordered.

----------


## GarY Nava

Just cleaned up the maple bindings on an English walnut mandolin.
Cheers Gary

----------

Mandocarver, 

Marty Jacobson, 

RyanRussell

----------


## Pete Jenner

That's the business.

----------


## Rob Zamites

Still grinding (err....sanding) along on Zamites #1:

----------


## Matt Harris

Not exactly a mandolin family instrument, but it's not much bigger than a mandolin. 17" scale electric guitar for my daughters. It's in the middle of the finishing process. Not my favorite part of the build, I must admit. Although it is rewarding to see how it transforms through the finishing process.

My next project will be a 17" scale mandola (Which is convenient since I've got several more of these 17" scale fretboards). Carved top, with a D hole. Leaning toward an engelmann top and claro walnut back and sides. Not sure if the fretboard will be bloodwood or bocote yet...

----------

Pete Jenner, 

Rob Zamites

----------


## John Kelly

Nice job.  Like your 5-piece neck; should be very stable.

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> So I just got this old Russian violin in this morning. Here are pics after unpacking...
> 
> 
> 
> And what I found when I opened it up... Have you ever found a chunk of a log, bark barely removed, inside an instrument acting as some sort of "endblock" !??? Not really sure the top can be salvaged, its just been sanded so thin from the inside that there is no structural integrity left. Even if it could support a bridge, it would sound like a tin can.
> 
> 
> 
> and here is my stash of violins in the process of restoration... yes, this is my kitchen counter. I'm currently in an apartment, so I have to transport my projects back and forth from my friends shop down town. Cant wait to get into a shop again!


Very cool pics -- hope you post images of the restored violin(s)!   :Smile:

----------


## dustyamps

Almost done with my latest project on the amateur's bench.

----------

Rob Zamites

----------


## Jim Hilburn

This one is here for a little TLC.

----------


## dustyamps

Here is the headstock design I'm working on.

----------


## HoGo

> This mandolin was carved way too thin in the tail block area. It is only mid 0.090's 1 1/2" in from the binding. It has developed a cross grain wrinkle (no visible crack) slightly in front of the tail piece where the top comes up really steep.
>  Using HHG, my plan is to build up some thickness in this area and probably a larger tail block.


Similar here. Collapsed top. Bulged behind bridge (partially it was made that way) and sunken under tailpiece. Top seam opened and wouldn't stay closed. I glued the crack using CA (only thing that seems to hold on dirty old failed repaired seams) thinned and smoothed the inside and I'm applying patch in 5 long strips and will add one more short but wider patch under tailpiece (not crossgrain- I want to build up strength along the grain) as they are easier to fit and glue (2mm thick). Working with HHG against plaster cast as I'm trying to reshape the arch slightly as well.

----------

David Houchens

----------


## pianoman89

> Similar here. Collapsed top. Bulged behind bridge (partially it was made that way) and sunken under tailpiece. Top seam opened and wouldn't stay closed. I glued the crack using CA (only thing that seems to hold on dirty old failed repaired seams) thinned and smoothed the inside and I'm applying patch in 5 long strips and will add one more short but wider patch under tailpiece (not crossgrain- I want to build up strength along the grain) as they are easier to fit and glue (2mm thick). Working with HHG against plaster cast as I'm trying to reshape the arch slightly as well.


I just acquired this one today, will need the same treatment. Im going to try the plaster mold, but I plan on using a vacuum bag in place of clamps. We shall see if I can salvage this one without adding new wood....

----------


## HoGo

> I just acquired this one today, will need the same treatment. Im going to try the plaster mold, but I plan on using a vacuum bag in place of clamps. We shall see if I can salvage this one without adding new wood....


That looks bad (could be just picture). Crossgrain crack is deadly, it will need new wood. The top will have to be released from ribs to get access to the area. Good luck!

----------


## pianoman89

Yes, I'm looking forward to getting the thing in. The fb is buckled as well, so that will have to be removed anyway. But Im a sucker for basket cases, as this one was literally described as in the eBay listing...

As most of my work has been on violins, I am used to patching from the underside if that turns out to be needed.  I do think the glare makes it look worse than it really is, as a picture of the inside (the back comes removed) did not look like cross grain cracking. Wont know till its in hand though..

----------


## David Houchens

I extended the top of the added tailpiece to support the wrinkled portion of the top. I had to add a small piece of veneer on the back plate where it dropped off in front of the original tailpiece to support the added width on the bottom. ( the glue you see behind the added tailpiece is just a beveled edge. I took my time making this a good joint. Just didn't want to remove extra for this little spot)
 Also this mandolin had a screw-in strap/end pin. I drilled through and inserted a small threaded insert. This will allow a machine screw to sandwich it and add stability to the two piece TP.
  I hope glue the back on today. With the VERY thin top, this was a very thin, poor sounding mandolin. I'm really hoping that this not only solves the structural problems with this mandolin, but helps the tone as well. We'll see... Or hear :Grin: 

 In a close up you can see where this top has been sawed and ripped off. It seems to have lived a hard life. The tone bars were pretty rough as well.

----------


## Stephen Perry

http://i.imgur.com/kLW1ERz.jpg http://i.imgur.com/LnJXUvJ.jpg

The album so far is here: http://imgur.com/a/HMtEg   It's all in a box at the moment while I do law this morning.  

I've also got some other projects going, two Betts, two Alard, a big Maggini, and a small Andrea Amati.  Here's the wood on one of the Alard instruments:http://i.imgur.com/fAlC4tJ.jpg

So I have 8 violin plates to purfle.  I'm getting new bits and turning Rebecca loose on them!  I like to do it by hand, but I simply cannot survive 8 plates!  I think there's 7 scrolls to do as well!!!!!

----------


## Joe Mendel

Here are two granadillo & lutz spruce octave mandolins for Dream Guitars. This is the first time I've built with lutz, it seems like very nice wood and has a great tap tone.

----------

Charles E., 

Rob Zamites, 

sgrexa

----------


## Tom Haywood

New A5 started.

----------


## Rob Zamites

Got the bottom bracing/frame for 'La Balafenn' done, the top piece had a blow out, so I'm trying to patch it so I don't to have buy another piece of birch and start from scratch for the top frame. The top and bottom will be joined with aspen, walnut or poplar stanchions ( I already have the aspen, might just go with it) and then spindle sanded to fit:

  

  

Following in Leroy Beal's footsteps...

----------


## David Houchens

New single 0 I've been working on forever. Tried a different brand lacquer that's driving me crazy trying to buff out. Totally different than any lacquer I've ever tried to buff. Shame I have 3 more gallons of it.
Strung it up to give it a listen.

----------

Rob Zamites

----------


## Kennyz55

Working on a couple of things.    :Smile:

----------

Rob Zamites

----------


## Dobe

Among other things, trying to finish up this Mexico Martin, all Hog Dread.  What a wreck ! Cracks everywhere and 4 loose back braces. Got her strung up though, all cosmetics from here ! Patch is looking pretty good !

----------


## Rob Zamites

This:

----------


## Austin Clark

Lmao! (With you, not at you). We've all been there Rob, don't give up!

----------


## Rob Zamites

> Lmao! (With you, not at you). We've all been there Rob, don't give up!


Thank Austin, it's a learning curve, but a fun one. I will certainly appreciate La Balafenn when she is done, given all the lessons I am learning!  :Smile:

----------


## juneman

First coat of varnish on A5 #53


WALTER       "JUNE"  MANDOLINS AND GUITARS

----------


## bernabe

Im not trying to get up in anybody's business or anything but it just seems like a lot of this thread is like the mandolin in progress thread. maybe this should be more 4 repairs and non mandolin objects

----------


## Charles E.

Well I guess I could include the absolute mess of a cello top I am restoring.....

----------


## sunburst

> Well I guess I could include the absolute mess of a cello top I am restoring.....


I'd like to see it! There's always something to learn about repairs... always something we've never seen before.

----------


## David Houchens

> maybe this should be more 4 repairs and non mandolin objects


 Depends on whats on your bench :Grin: 




> Well I guess I could include the absolute mess of a cello top I am restoring.....


 I'd like to see to see this as well

----------


## alfie

My first carved top, a two point in red cedar. It's a lovely piece of wood, it's so hard I would guess it was douglas if if I had a peg over my nose!

----------

Rob Zamites

----------


## Charles E.

In response to John and David, here is the cello top I mentioned. It is a 19th century German cello.
Some previous repair person(s) glued the cracks and put in a new bass bar. However, they put 'spring' in the bar and it caused the top arch to deform and caused more cracks.
Unfortunately the longest crack under the bass bar is stepped and has been glued with super glue or epoxy.

----------

David Houchens, 

sunburst

----------


## Charles E.

Here are some pics of other cracks that were black from years of dirt. I cleaned them with hot water to get the old glue out and finished with deionized water.

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

David Houchens, 

Rob Zamites, 

sunburst

----------


## David Houchens

Charles, Can you correct the arch with the new bass bar or let it remain if stable? I like the clamps.  I have a few for violin but nothing that deep.

----------


## Pete Jenner

My car's engine is on my bench. I'm too knackered to post a picture. Just got to work out a way of holding the crankshaft still without the proprietary tool while I remove the main drive pulley.

----------

Charles E.

----------


## Charles E.

> Charles, Can you correct the arch with the new bass bar or let it remain if stable? I like the clamps.  I have a few for violin but nothing that deep.


David, John (my employer) and I will form a plan of action when he gets back in town. There are five cracks, about 5mm apart from each other and one goes two thirds the length of the top. The top will have to be pressed back to the original arch with heat. I don't think we are going to get involved with castings and all that, probably add some cross braces that will be under the new bar.

----------


## fscotte

My mostest favorite part of the entire process... buffing out the layers of lacquer.

----------


## David Houchens

I hope to enjoy it again. When I get some different lacquer. Nice colors.

----------


## Mike Black

This is what my messy bench looks like right now.

----------

hank

----------


## Charles E.

Mike, that is a wonderful shot of your work place. Looks like you are trying to get the ribs to line up with the shrunken back on a Gibson snakehead.

----------


## Mike Black

> Looks like you are trying to get the ribs to line up with the shrunken back on a Gibson snakehead.


That is correct.  It's working.

----------

Charles E.

----------


## Ron McMillan

> That is correct.  It's working.


Very interesting shot, Mike. Thanks for sharing that.

----------


## Twilo123

I am a total amateur but here is what i have:

----------

David Houchens, 

RyanRussell

----------


## alfie

Cuban mahogany from a 150 year old table (£40 ~ 5 backs and sides!) and a pair of rough little planes.

----------


## David Houchens

Its nice to see recycling wood. Nice planes as well. I have plenty of arched ones. I need to make smaller size flat ones.

----------


## John Kelly

Fine-looking instrument, Twilo, and great to see good timber being recycled, Alfie.  i got some old mahogany a while back from the carcase of a 100-year-old wardrobe and have got some great neck blanks from this.  Are you a UK member, Alfie - noticed your £ sign?

----------

Twilo123

----------


## alfie

I am, I'm in cornwall. Here's an update on both. The mahogany is just incredible in the light, I couldn't help wiping a bit of shellac over it to have a look. The new plane is boxwood, it's much nicer:

----------

Charles E., 

David Houchens, 

fox

----------


## David Houchens

Twilo, i really like the marquetry around the top. Did you make it? I've only made a couple pieces for a majestic banjo. nothing that fancy. Had a devil of a time finding the right shade of green. Finally found some poplar heart the right shade. Very nice.

----------

Twilo123

----------


## Timbofood

A new addition to my Weber stable:

"Gotcha!" :Laughing:

----------

Rob Zamites

----------


## GarY Nava

Here's the next twin-point; just glued the back and top to the rim and cleaned the whole body up. Routing for purfling and binding tomorrow :Wink: 
Cheers Gary

----------

John Kelly

----------


## David Houchens

Nice!

----------


## Hudmister

Gary, the rosette is beautiful and the back is stunning.  I would love to see the finished instrument.

----------


## Pete Jenner



----------

Bernie Daniel

----------


## fscotte

My latest build started off as a righty, and then at the end it somehow turned into a lefty... er wait... I'm so confused...  Anyway it's on my bench so it qualifies.

----------


## GarY Nava

> Gary, the rosette is beautiful and the back is stunning.  I would love to see the finished instrument.


Thanks for the comment- there will be more photos posted when it's complete.
Cheers Gary

----------


## Pete Jenner

> Thanks for the comment- there will be more photos posted when it's complete.
> Cheers Gary


I can't say the same for my post because it won't fit on the bench.

----------


## Timbofood

So Peter, will that use "Weber carbeurators"? Mine will be calorie powered with a two chicken output. :Grin: 
At least that's the plan for this weekend.

----------


## Pete Jenner

No, Pagan petrol pumpers Tim.

----------

Timbofood

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Here's a fun one... spruce over birdseye with buckeye details.

----------

billhay4, 

dang, 

David Houchens, 

Dick Hutchings, 

Dobe, 

hank

----------


## David Houchens

poor old marty. Supposedly hotroded by someone famous. John, you may have seen this one. It was one of Rooster's old guitars.

----------

Marty Jacobson

----------


## oldwave maker

mando-banjo tuneup, later when he asked me to put a pickup on it, I ran over it a couple of times with the '59 chevy 1 ton!

----------

Charles E., 

Dobe, 

fox, 

hank, 

Kowboy, 

Mandocarver, 

Pete Jenner, 

Randolph

----------


## Spruce



----------

Bernie Daniel, 

Dobe, 

Marty Jacobson

----------


## J Caldwell

After lots of other projects, I'm finally getting close to finishing this one.



Hopefully I'll get the strings on and a preliminary setup this weekend. Of course I've been saying that for months.......

----------


## Twilo123

adding another one to the bench to start up

----------


## Dick Hutchings

> Here's a fun one... spruce over birdseye with buckeye details.


Very interesting side markers and peghead overlay.

----------

Marty Jacobson

----------


## David Houchens

New streaked back on the pattern carver. touch of a worm hole left. It'll carve out. Bit is getting a little dull too.

----------

Kowboy

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Nice, David... I can send you some buckeye burl to go with that spalting..  :Smile:

----------


## David Houchens

I was worried about this piece at first, But its actually harder than some of the big leaf quilt I have. I'm gonna do some deflection tests on it before I decide whether to use it or not.

----------


## Austin Clark

Well, it's on my bench anyway.....
It seems to deflect more every time I pick it up!

----------

dave vann, 

Rob Zamites

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Lloyd style.
Sorry it's sideways.

----------


## banjophobic

I just finished the top trim and finish on this mandolinetto body last night. This model has a neck that is independent of the body and the neck's axis is able to be adjusted side to side and the action is adjustable also. I had a neck built for it, but have opted for a more intricate design for this one. 

Not a lot of interest in these nowadays, but I have always liked them.

Wyatt

----------


## alfie

More planes, I made another little boxwood one with an adjustable mouth. Got a bit carried away I think.



More progress on the 2-point:

----------


## billhay4

Cool plane, alfie.
Bill

----------


## kkmm

Are the top and back of the two point mandolin a bit too thick ?
I am curious to know how thick they are.

----------


## alfie

I think so, I've taken them down a bit since that photo. It's light red cedar, so I guess it wants to be a bit on the thick side. In the photo it's around 7mm in the centre and 4.2 in the recurve. I've taken that down to 5.5 and 3.8 ish, I reckon it should be a bit thinner but I'm too scared as it's my first carved top, I'll scrape it back strung up until I like how it sounds.

----------


## Dobe

Among other things, I took on this. Just a glutton for punishment I suppose. Nice CL score, not bad for $50.  I'm thinking 60's or so:

----------

Randolph

----------


## Clinton Johnson



----------


## Pete Jenner

No Clinton, sorry but at least two of those items were on your floor, not your bench.  :Wink: 

Nice work apart from that error.

----------


## DPrager

Don't drink and carve!

----------


## Clinton Johnson

But sometimes my floor is my bench? lol

----------

David Houchens

----------


## Pete Jenner

Forgiven then.

----------


## David Houchens

This bass lost its head.

----------

Dobe

----------


## David Houchens

Got the scroll back on today. Had to make one of those cauls that I won't know what I used it for a year from now.

----------

Charles E.

----------


## Tom Haywood

The ink that few, if any, ever see.

----------

David Houchens, 

Dobe

----------


## David Houchens

Tom, I like to take a mirror to mandolins that come in for repair. Lots of little messages inside some of them.

----------

Tom Haywood

----------


## Kowboy

Anything inside of mine, David? Any secret messages?

----------


## Rob Zamites

Nothin' spectacular, really:

 

I know, crappy pix, but I work after dark, mostly - and my lighting is...questionable  :Whistling: 

If it's sunshiny at all, will post new ones.

----------


## garryireland

> Nothin' spectacular, really:
> 
>  
> 
> I know, crappy pix, but I work after dark, mostly - and my lighting is...questionable 
> 
> If it's sunshiny at all, will post new ones.


I like the shape.  Is it a cittern or zouk

----------


## Rob Zamites

> I like the shape.  Is it a cittern or zouk


Haven't decided yet, probably a cittern. 23.5" scale length.

----------


## oldwave maker

David- you can get a couple of nice bolo ties from each scroll!
Rims with kerfed lining ready for tops.

----------

David Houchens, 

Dobe

----------


## msrvfx

I have built several instruments with nylon strings for mando tunings with success. 
All are designed with a tie bridge - vs - a tail piece for the tone I was after.
Here is my friend Tim Connell on an all Koa instrument for a episode or Oregon art Beat.
http://www.roberts-guitars.com/#!media/c7zm



Here is Travis Stine performing this weekend on the latest new archtop model that can be tuned of mando/octave mando with nylon strings. Great sustain and projection.
https://www.facebook.com/15816918088...type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/15816918088...type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/15816918088...type=3&theater

Mark

www.roberts-guitars

----------

Rob Zamites

----------


## tom.gibson

That's a really interesting (and great looking) instrument, Mark. I'd love to hear it, but sadly those links don't work for me. 

What was your thinking in having no soundhole in the top? How is the projection with only the side ports?

----------


## Pete Jenner

Mark, none of your links work and the link to the website is missing the .com.

----------


## sunburst

This is a continuation of post #4 of this thread. I finally finished something(!) (seems near impossible these days...) and since I posted a picture of work in progress on this guitar, I decided to post a couple of snap shots of the completed restoration (complete with dust and smudges).

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

Charles E., 

Clinton Johnson, 

David Houchens, 

MysTiK PiKn, 

Pete Jenner, 

tom.gibson

----------


## Dobe

Life brings so much stupid !

----------


## Kowboy

John, I took a look at post #4 and it is hard to believe it is the same guitar. She is a real looker. I wonder, is she a keeper as well? Is it your guitar or a clients? Nice work!

----------


## pianoman89

About to have this old snakehead playing again, and with it's good looks back. The top had ff holes cut and a sloppy refinish. I was glad to find some original finish hiding under the tail piece, indicating it was originally a blacktop.

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

David Houchens, 

djweiss, 

Marty Jacobson, 

Mike Black, 

Timbofood

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Well done, pianoman.

----------


## sunburst

> Is it your guitar or a clients?


It's not mine, it belongs to a customer that I haven't even met...
They didn't make a lot of L-75s and it's the only one I've seen, so it took some research to find out what it was supposed to look like. Imagine the challenge of a restoration project like this before internet photos!

(BTW, I call it "the pile"; the collection of guitars that I bought intending to restore them. I stopped buying them when the pile got to be about 7 or 8 guitars. None of mine are completed yet.)

----------


## MysTiK PiKn

> This is a continuation of post #4 of this thread. I finally finished something(!) (seems near impossible these days...) and since I posted a picture of work in progress on this guitar, I decided to post a couple of snap shots of the completed restoration (complete with dust and smudges).


This is just beautiful.  I like how the burst blends through and with the soundhole.  Agree it's hard to believe it's same as post#4.  Wreckage to dream machine.

----------


## msrvfx

Sorry about the link issues.....let's try these.
https://www.facebook.com/15816918088...type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/15816918088...3393109357641/

www.roberts-guitars.com

----------


## msrvfx

Hi Tom,
I have built other instruments with just dual side ports. I allows the soundboard to be built much differently, and start to react like a speaker. Check out the projection in the links. There is no amplification.

I redid the links.
https://www.facebook.com/15816918088...3393109357641/

https://www.facebook.com/15816918088...type=3&theater

www.roberts-guitars.com

Mark

----------

tom.gibson

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Mic mount for Alan's Eastman 'cello.

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

David Houchens, 

hank, 

MysTiK PiKn

----------


## Tom Haywood

Trying the EVO Gold fret wire for the first time. I really like how this copper alloy works and feels.

----------


## pianoman89

> Trying the EVO Gold fret wire for the first time. I really like how this copper alloy works and feels.


I like your tool kit there. Identical to mine. My files even have matching rust! Nothin fancy, but gets the job done! Looking good!

----------


## Timbofood

Well, since you asked....

----------

Rob Zamites

----------


## billhay4

> Mic mount for Alan's Eastman 'cello.


The usual Jacobson genius.
Bill

----------

hank, 

MysTiK PiKn

----------


## Bluetickhound

> Trying the EVO Gold fret wire for the first time. I really like how this copper alloy works and feels.


Nice work Tom... Apparently we live fairly close to one another!

----------


## John Norris

The Maple back you are showing is called Ambrosia Maple. The staining is caused by the Ambrosia Beetle. It bores a tiny holes in the tree, causing the stain. I think it looks nice. I have some nice curly ambrosia maple material, to make one piece backs out of.
Hope this helps
John Norris

----------


## David Houchens

New "Paddle Head" F.

----------


## sliebers

Now that's the way to do binding!  Is that melted celluloid plastic?

----------


## David Houchens

Its a two part casting resin type mixture. Added pigments to match the binding being used. Here, its been roughed out on the band saw. The sides on the spindle sander. I do mine own both this way and with binding strips depending on how feel at the time. I've always done the Stellings this way since its how his banjos are done. Hope to have this one ready for IBMA.

----------

Bernie Daniel

----------


## Timbofood

Follow up for you Rob....

----------


## Pete Jenner

Mmmm... fat wrapped in fat. Yum.

----------

Timbofood

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> New "Paddle Head" F.


That looks like an attractive approach to doing headstock binding! What is the commercial name of that resin/setting agent and who sells it?  Thanks!

----------


## Skip Kelley

Nice work to all!

----------


## David Houchens

Bernie, Its Mirror Coat put out by System Three. I tint it with Kerox Pigments from Plasticare. A little white and some cream color.
 I've had these pigments for years, so I'm not sure if they're still in business. I feel sure the Mirror Coat is still available through System Three. I know these work, but I would think there are many materials for bar top and such that could be substituted.
 On a side note, when the masking tape "dam" is leveled and poured, I run a butane lighter (long grill one) just over the top to remove any bubbles in the mix. You can see them rise to the surface and pop. Careful not to light up the tape though.

----------

Bernie Daniel

----------


## sunburst

I've used about 3 different casting resins for poured peghead bindings with good results. Just be sure to get something that doesn't cure too hard and fragile and it will probably be fine. Likewise, any compatible pigments can be used, so finding materials for poured bindings isn't a problem. Always do a test run with unfamiliar materials and procedures! Be sure the hardness and workability of the cured resin is suitable and be sure the color is stable _when the resin is cured_ (see that the color doesn't change during or after curing).
FWIW, I haven't poured a binding for a long time because I prefer the look of grained ivoroid bindings, but any solid-colored binding can be color-matched with a resin and pigments of the proper colors.

----------

Bernie Daniel

----------


## Kowboy

> Its a two part casting resin type mixture. Added pigments to match the binding being used. Here, its been roughed out on the band saw. The sides on the spindle sander. I do mine own both this way and with binding strips depending on how feel at the time. I've always done the Stellings this way since its how his banjos are done. Hope to have this one ready for IBMA.


 Hey David; Is this one number 145.  Number 144 was supposed to be headed to The IBMA last year. I cut her journey short and took her home with me.

----------


## David Houchens

Kenny, Yes, Yes it's 145. I think with the economy the way it is, they kind of put them on the back burner. This one is curly maple rather than quilted. I've made a few subtle changes, so I'm real excited about getting this one strung up. I've just finished cutting the binding slots today. Hope to bind it Monday. As usual, I'll be cutting it close. If there is time, it would be fun to compare the two.

----------

Kowboy

----------


## Kowboy

> Kenny, Yes, Yes it's 145. I think with the economy the way it is, they kind of put them on the back burner. This one is curly maple rather than quilted. I've made a few subtle changes, so I'm real excited about getting this one strung up. I've just finished cutting the binding slots today. Hope to bind it Monday. As usual, I'll be cutting it close. If there is time, it would be fun to compare the two.


Yes the comparison would be good for you to hear. Let me know if that is possible for your time schedule. I'll put on some new strings and come on over.

----------


## David Houchens

Standing beside it anyhow. Just stripped some paint someone had on here in a bad attempt to look like wood. I like it much better now.

----------


## Timbofood

I was looking at the bass and wondering if a PVD (Positive Vapor Deposition) type of finish could be done on one? I have not the slightest idea how the process really works, just the fundamentals from being in the jewelry business and its application to watch cases or bracelets. There was a smashing deep slightly blue grey that would be a knockout on a bass!
Just confusing projects for folks.

----------


## Dobe



----------

fox

----------


## graham darden

Top going on #4. Went very well.

----------


## DavidKOS

Vintage Lap Steels!



I got my old 1942 National Waikiki tuned to G6 rewired and a new-to-me Nioma all cleaned up and restrung.  The Nioma was made by either Dickerson or Magnatone, and is set up for E7.

I've had the National since I was a teenager, making it the instrument in my collection I've had longest.

----------


## Dick Hutchings

Wow, that's going to take some doing. Can't wait to see the final result.



>

----------


## Dick Hutchings

Thanks for posting. That's where I should be right now but life got in the way. I'm working on #4 as well.


> Top going on #4. Went very well.

----------


## AaronVW

After taking a break from building to move and remodel the100year old house we bought, I'm getting geared up to set up a workshop and build some instruments again. Just got a delivery of maple for 4 f5s and 3 guitar bodied octaves.  Hopefully I'll have some more interesting photos in the months to come!content://media/external/file/10775

----------

Marty Jacobson

----------


## Wes Brandt

One of todays goal is to fine tune the braces and get the top glued on… 

This is a Zouk but I am seriously thinking of a mandolin, (standard A size) with the same scalloped x bracing layout (I am a believer in the power of the scalloped brace) ...and pinned bridge. This design really puts out sound, also adding in some lows. 

I would want the smallest possible footprint for a mando …I'm thinking elliptical in shape.

----------


## Rob Zamites

#2 ('La Balafenn') just needs a set of strings, and #3 ('Le Moustique') top and back brace:

----------


## billhay4

Here's a tenor guitar for a friend, a mando rebuild I've been working on for years, and the shape of things to come.

----------


## David Houchens



----------


## David Newton

Well, just off the bench.



And this one.

----------

Charles E.

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Lovely spruce on the D (well, both of them, but especially the wide grain on the D). What is it?

----------


## David Newton

Red Spruce Marty, both, though from different suppliers.
It is amazing that wide grain can be stiffer than narrow, but there it is.

----------


## bernabe

> It is amazing that wide grain can be stiffer than narrow, but there it is.


John Griffin at Old Standard Wood has told me more than once that he believed wider grained Adi to be generally stiffer than tight grained of similar density, on the average.

----------


## Dobe

> John Griffin at Old Standard Wood has told me more than once that he believed wider grained Adi to be generally stiffer than tight grained of similar density, on the average.


That's were I've always bought my billets from. Good stuff !

----------


## Wilbur Tabacsko

A few fellers felt the urge to sign this cedar top I was working on.

----------


## Tom Haywood

New Haywood A5 in the white.

----------

Pete Jenner

----------


## Tom Haywood

Strange. It flips the photo both ways and won't let me delete it. Oh well.

----------


## Dan Douris

#4 mando build.

----------

Jackgaryk

----------


## Clinton Johnson

Nice work Dan!

----------


## Dan Douris

Thanks Clinton!

----------


## Dick Hutchings

That's a deep looking re-curve! 5/16" binding?

----------


## Timbofood

Looks like you're on the right track!

----------


## Dan Douris

I leave a little extra on the edge then go back and rework the recurve up to the binding. I can always remove wood, but you can't add more once you have gone too far.

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks Timbo!

----------


## Dick Hutchings

I was talking about the height of the bindings. Unless you have more to remove from the top, it looks like you would need extra tall bindings.

----------


## Dan Douris

Yes Dick I will need to tone down that deep recurve.

----------


## bernabe

I also bind it with 1/4 inch bindings and finish the outside of the re-curve afterwards shortening the binding height and the outside edge with it along with any surface end grain splintering, tool compression, or minute amounts of tear out that may have occured. Its worth it to me spending the extra $ for wider bindings. Heres one I just bound the top on the other day and is currently "on the bench". .

----------

billhay4, 

Vernon Hughes

----------


## Dan Douris

Nice James! Now that recurve is bangin'!

----------


## Rob Zamites

*sigh*
  
Just arrived today from Nikos, USPS destroyed it. Nick will be helping me do the full repair.

I did say I wanted to be a luthier, right?  :Whistling:

----------


## Wes Brandt

….did they ship it tuned up to pitch?

----------


## Rob Zamites

> ….did they ship it tuned up to pitch?


No, of course not. This was clearly a USPS SNAFU.

----------


## HoGo

Things are finally taking shape in my shop.

I'm just finishing fitting of the dovetailed bone point protectors into bindings. Dry fit looks quite good on this one.



Once it is fitted and glued it will look like the on one on the other body.



Here are the bodies in question



I'm refreshing my geometry skills, compound dovetail neck joint cutting and fitting is the next task.

----------

DataNick, 

Dobe, 

hank, 

Pete Jenner, 

Timbofood

----------


## DataNick

Lookin good Adrian!

----------


## GarY Nava



----------


## Dobe

Just finished a little tweaking on this tenor banjo, teens to 20's Paramount E. Super deluxe. Turns out it came to me from the granddaughter of Clarence Hall, from the Paul Ash band from the 20's-30's era. Way cool tuners too. The resonator is full of cool notes of all its travels. A bit of a historic piece. I'm glad I didn't know it till after I fixed it, I'd have been too nervous if I'd know beforehand.

----------


## Dobe

RE :  HoGo  HoGo 
Adrian Minarovic

So would those be a Dola and Dolin. ?? Looking great !

----------


## Dobe

[QUOTE=GarY Nava;

Point ?

----------

GarY Nava

----------


## Charles E.

Just a very nice photo of a corner block me thinks.

----------

GarY Nava

----------


## GarY Nava

> Just a very nice photo of a corner block me thinks.


Yup, Charley, got it in one!
And here it is being glued in place on a cutaway parlour guitar.

Cheers Gary

----------

Pete Jenner

----------


## HoGo

> RE :  HoGo  HoGo 
> Adrian Minarovic
> 
> So would those be a Dola and Dolin. ?? Looking great !


Both are mandolins.
Here is one tapered dovetail neck after fitting (I used veneer shim on one side as my saw wandered a bit and I want a nice smooth surface on dovetail). The lines all do line up nicely and has good wood to wood contact as I like it.

----------

David Houchens, 

FPhil

----------


## Joe Mendel

Just started this octave today. Cocobolo back & sides, with a sitka top, and a five ply maple/walnut/maple neck. The neck is on the floor, that's where I wrestled all the pieces together and glued them up, so that was the bench for that job.

----------


## graham darden

Nice Joe. Where did you get the plans?

----------


## Joe Mendel

I asked other builders for their ideas, and looked at other octave mandolins. Peter Sawchyn, Chris Baird and others and a cobbled together the idea and drew up my own plans from all of that.

----------


## David Houchens

Getting the experimental Possum Head ready for some Tru-.oil

----------


## Clinton Johnson

That's gonna be one fine possum when it's slicked up with Tru-oil!

----------

David Houchens

----------


## David Houchens

Well, not quite slick, but a little shine anyhow. These mandolins just get a minimum of coats at the start. The beauty of a tru-oil finish (and others of coarse) , is the ease of adding more later. This line of my instruments is not for bling. Its a players "function over looks" instrument. Good sound, good price.

----------

Clinton Johnson, 

Dobe

----------


## Dan Douris

Real nice Bryce!

----------

David Houchens

----------


## David Houchens

I wish I had taken a better look at the top burst before sealing, but onward with the testing. This is only 4 rub on/rub off coats of Tru-oil.

----------


## Kowboy

Fine looking instruments David. I also took a peek at that S-5 in the back ground. Looks like it is on schedule.

----------

David Houchens

----------


## sunburst

> ...as my saw wandered a bit...


Yes, sometimes my tools make mistakes too... :Wink:

----------


## David Houchens

Yep the S-5 got its last spray Monday. Buffing in about 2 weeks. Hoping it gets great reviews at IBMA.

----------


## graham darden

IBMA is just up the road for me. Hope I get to maybe meet some of you guys there.

----------


## GarY Nava

You might remember my cryptic photo of a “block”? Well, it ended up in here.


And that "point" is part of a double commission.



Cheers Gary

----------

Charles E., 

Marty Jacobson

----------


## Danidog

> Well, not quite slick, but a little shine anyhow. These mandolins just get a minimum of coats at the start. The beauty of a tru-oil finish (and others of coarse) , is the ease of adding more later. This line of my instruments is not for bling. Its a players "function over looks" instrument. Good sound, good price.


Hello David, I've been watching your possums with much interest. Shot you an email, hope to see and hear your newest creations in the very near future.

Best Regards,

Dan

----------

David Houchens

----------


## David Houchens

Got it

----------


## Charles E.

No mandolin content but another turn of the century German cello, this time needing a neck graft.....

----------

David Houchens, 

Dobe, 

j. condino

----------


## Charles E.

> You might remember my cryptic photo of a “block”? Well, it ended up in here.
> 
> 
> And that "point" is part of a double commission.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Gary


Gary, that is one heck of a cut away! Beautiful pair.

----------

GarY Nava

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Test string-up in the white for this octave --



. . . and I think we're ready for color.

Steve

----------

David Houchens, 

Dobe, 

hank

----------


## David Houchens

Very nice. X bracing or tonebars?

----------


## graham darden

Very nice indeed Steven. Love the banding. More pics please.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Mid-varnishing progress update for the Big Dog octave --



This one is for Darren Nicholson with _Balsam Range_.  I sure am looking forward to hearing how he puts it to work.

Steve

PS - Tonebars.

----------

Clinton Johnson, 

Dobe

----------


## Austin Clark

[/YOUTUBE]https://youtu.be/emjvSrw3EXE

----------

Charles E., 

testore

----------


## Mandobart

It's really inspiring to see the work of all these great luthiers!  Thanks!

----------


## BJ O'Day

I got this in the mail today. 


I'm kinda thinking, maybe I should start with a kit. My wife said " Just whittle away the parts that don't look like a mandolin". I knew I was keeping her around for something. 

I do have some references. More to follow over the next few months.
BJ

----------


## Clinton Johnson

Don't be intimidated, you can do this BJ...just take your time, follow the steps carefully and have fun.  The jigs and fixtures are fun to build also and it adds to a lot of time but you'll have them for the next build.  Your wood looks like some good stuff. I went with the lowest grades for the first few builds but now I've gained the confidence in using higher grades.  Lots of help here on MC, ask all the questions you need. It's definitely a rewarding experience.

----------


## HoGo

The light at the end of the tunnel is brighter each day.
Necks partially shaped and dry fitted. In the last pic necks are more precisely shaped and dovetails are glued with HHG.

----------

Clinton Johnson, 

Jim Hilburn

----------


## Timbofood

Adrian, that just looks so "right"!
The angle of the light really shows the grace in the scroll volute.
Strong work!

----------


## Timbofood

OK, this was on my bench this evening,

.

Then,


And after final graduation and finish,



Oops!
Must admit, not for long though!
For some reason, things do not stay on my bench for long.

----------


## HoGo

> Adrian, that just looks so "right"!
> The angle of the light really shows the grace in the scroll volute.
> Strong work!


The scroll and headstock are still only roughly shaped, yet. As they came off the gouge.
Your bench looks real good to me as well :-)
Though the last pic doesn't look right LOL. Did someone from OZ take the pic?

----------


## Timbofood

That is due to my forgetfulness about orientation of an iPad for sent pictures. I have to turn it "upside down" or they become inverted when sent, as long as I remember to do it it's no big deal but, oops.

----------


## Pete Jenner

The last pic looks ok to me. The rest are upside down.

----------

hank

----------


## Wes Brandt

> OK, this was on my bench this evening,
> 
> .
> 
> Then,
> 
> 
> And after final graduation and finish,
> 
> ...


  "Timbofood"I understand now looks like some excellent cooking!


Hey where's the photos?

----------

Skylance

----------


## Timbofood

Thanks Peter, I knew you'd come through!
Yeah Wes, that's where it comes from. When I was little my sisters called me Timbo. The food came when I had to figure out an email address. Wasn't fond of needing one with numbers which might have meant nothing to me or anything else.
Food is my "other" hobby. Just had a call from my cabinetmaker/banjo player, the bar project has been installed and he's between jobs and something not too complicated like the new "two holer" grill table will start this afternoon. Material will be cypress from old Stroh's brewery vats, I wish I had had it last night but...
Will post if anyone cares, maybe even if no one cares :Grin:

----------


## Wes Brandt

Stroh's! 

That was my dads brand and I still remember taking sips when I was like 5. …I don't know if mass produced beer has just gotten that bad or if Stroh's back then just was real beer but I distinctly remember the flavor after all these years and now if I want that, I have to buy a German or Czech pilsner. Nice and dry and a little bitter… or was it the cypress flavor?

----------


## Timbofood

No idea about the cypress flavor but, Bells has acquired the material and has started testing batches with the "open" vat process.
I remember Strohs from when I snagged the now and then one from my Dad! I really loved their Bock! Man, that was good!
I am looking for some larger diameter wheels for the grill too, I'm six foot+and bending over this one gets me in the back after a few hours of grill work.
I will,start killing the stock this afternoon! Then I might just have to show the bench on the bench! :Wink:

----------


## Wes Brandt

So are they going to call it Stroh's…? 

 I remember… wait a minute! We are supposed to be talking about mandolins! Ok back to work.

----------


## Timbofood

That should have said milling!
Good news bad news..
Trial fit, good news...



Bad news, in my haste to get it home for the trial fitting, I left my iPad on the roof of the Jeep and, yep, it fell off! Smashed the screen but, amazingly, it still works! In to the shop for new screen and I will be incommunicado for a few days. Live and learn I reall feel stupid about that!

----------


## Timbofood

Interesting fact, every time we cut the stock, it smelled of beer, maybe that's why I spaced out and left the iPad on the top of the car! Expensive lesson.

----------


## journeybear

Wow! Haven't seen a mention of Stroh's in ages. Used to like that pretty well in the 70s-80s. Fire-brewed, "krauzening" they called it. Never did investigate that. But that was before the interweb. Hmmm ... off to the wiki!  :Whistling:

----------


## Erhard Handmade Inst.

Hello Friends.
My second F5 mandolin:
https://www.facebook.com/erhardinstr...type=3&theater

Thanks for your watching. :Smile:

----------

Clinton Johnson

----------


## Timbofood

Well, after the disaster of last evening, we finished the table project this morning!



It's going to work out really well, I think.
I set up the rotisserie on my 22 1/2 just for example, my Smokey Joe is out on loan (probably permanent loan) but, that's my new bench!

----------


## Timbofood

JB, fire brewing was the Stroh's claim to its "Bohemian style" deliciousness.  It was Heilemans "Old Style" who claimed kreuzening as there forte.
Looking forward to hearing the results of your diligent research!
 :Wink:

----------


## journeybear

Leastways, that's the way how I remember it ... from forty odd years ago ... some very odd ...

----------


## Timbofood

I might have failed to mention that the right side grill is an 18 1/2, the left hand one is 22 1/2 (with rotisserie) 

I will have to snoop around in my basement, I think I have an old Stroh's case down there, I will do that research soon!

----------


## graham darden

Back going on #5. This is my first one made to fill an order. My excitement and the attention being paid to this build are both off the charts. Wish me luck guys.
Graham

----------

Clinton Johnson, 

Skylance

----------


## Charles E.

Indian rose wood back and sides?

----------


## Wes Brandt

> Well, after the disaster of last evening, we finished the table project this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to work out really well, I think.
> I set up the rotisserie on my 22 1/2 just for example, my Smokey Joe is out on loan (probably permanent loan) but, that's my new bench!


Very nice!

----------


## graham darden

Charles,
Yes, rosewood back and sides, sitka top. I sold this one in your city. Took #4 to IBMA and one of the performing bands played her. Wanted to buy that one but were OK with letting me build one like it. Thanks for the reply.
Graham

----------

Charles E.

----------


## Joe Mendel

Octave mandolin, cocobolo back and sides, heel cap and headstock veneer & rosette, sitka spruce top, 5-ply maple/walnut/maple neck, ebony fingerboard & bridge, bone nut, gold Elite tuners, & gold Allen tailpiece. 22.75" scale.

----------

Mark Gunter, 

Pete Jenner

----------


## Mark Gunter

Meaning of these pics: I should have been working on this birdseye maple resonator conversion, but instead I was playing that mandolin  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## BJ O'Day

Here is my current status on my first mandolin build:

Shaping the sound board on an "A" style mandolin.
BJ

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

Mark Gunter

----------


## Skylance

I've seen a lot of cool things, reading through the pages here. I'm very much an amateur with this, as this was only my second "project" beyond cleanup/restring.   This began with one of the"kids" mentioning a few times over the past few years "a banjo".   Yes, the "kid" is on his own, 26, and working on his Masters,.   I found that a "starter" was on a different economical playing field than a "starter" guitar.   When I found this one on eBay with a bad description, (4 string, with the 5th visibly taped to the neck) and "I don't know anything about banjos" from a seller with no other musical items, I took the shot.

It says "Dallas" on the skin, indicating the British banjo maker of the late 1800's-early 1900's.   It is similar to the Kay-branded Dallas from post-war mass production, except Kays had a stamp and serial, and were standard.   This appears to be a mass-produced Dallas from the late 20s/early 30's, from some of the hardware.    My overall goal with this was "playable".   From research, there is not a huge collectible potential on this, and the only sentimental value may be to him as his first.   

With new machine heads on the headstock, fixing the one on the neck, some new hardware, some cleanup, it's fairly nice now.   At this stage, it holds a tune, and plays.   I think I want to lower the bridge though, as the string height is a little high.   I think I want to try to maybe shim the neck a hair by the first string.   Otherwise, I think it about looks its age, but it sounds nice.    Plus it's experience toward whatever I decide to try next!

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> It says "Dallas" on the skin, indicating the British banjo maker of the late 1800's-early 1900's.


I think your way off the date and country of origin. Could you post a picture that clearly shows the headstock?

----------


## Pete Jenner

> Here is my current status on my first mandolin build:
> 
> Shaping the sound board on an "A" style mandolin.
> BJ



Looks like you are on the right track. Enjoy the carving.

----------


## Skylance

I could very well be off.   From what I've read though, the country of origin is right.   John Dallas started in London, in the 1800's, through 1910's.  His sons took the company after his death, and in the mid 1920's began mass-production until the start of WWII.  Production would pick back up on a mass-production-for-other-sellers level in 1947.   I found a similar headstock on a Kay model, though it had the Kay logo.  There's not a lot of difference between the pre and post-war models, as far as quality or collectible value goes.   The sought after are the pre-WWI era.  There are, of course, other possibilities.   The lack of any markings other than the DALLAS on the head makes a lot more of it "mystery".   I had it stripped down to the base parts, and didn't see anything in or on it.  If I'm wrong about it, I'm cool with that.   The only things I'm sure about it are that it said "Dallas", that the hardware was rusty and metric, and that the most value that it will probably have is sentimental from it being a gift.    I welcome any corrections, tips, or whatnot.    This was only my second real project.




> I think your way off the date and country of origin. Could you post a picture that clearly shows the headstock?

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> Here is my current status on my first mandolin build:
> 
> Shaping the sound board on an "A" style mandolin.
> BJ


Where did you come up with that graduation pattern from?  It looks like a good one.

----------


## BJ O'Day

> Where did you come up with that graduation pattern from?  It looks like a good one.


Graham McDonald's book "The Mandolin Project" The book includes plans for four different mandolin styles.

BJ

----------

Bernie Daniel

----------


## Champlin

Number 37 and 38 getting their final touches before leaving the shop...

----------

Dobe, 

Oliver A.

----------


## alfie

#3, starting to get cleaner.

----------


## Pete Braccio

No mandolin content. Just finished this up. I'm embarrassed to say that I didn't know how to solder until I started this build.

Warmoth body and neck with Seymour Duncan P-Rail and Vintage Rail pickups as well as a Roland GK3 synthesizer pickup. 

I wired up the P-Rails so that they could get single coil, P-90, and humbucker tones individually (two mini toggles by the volume knob). The middle Vintage rail is wired in parallel and can be switched to series by telling up on the tone (middle) knob. The neck pickup can also be turned on no matter what position the the 5 way switch is in by pulling up on the volume push-pull knob.

The last knob is the volume knob for the 13 pin synth pickup that is in the side of the guitar. The mini toggle between the second and third knobs selects guitar. guitar and synth, or synth signals to the 13 pin jack. The last mini toggle is an up/down patch selector for the synth device.

One of the biggest problems that I had was getting all of the wires to fit in a Strat control cavity. There was a bit of minor (and major) routing with a dremel to get all the pieces in place.

And, it all works.  :Wink: 

Pete

----------

Dobe

----------


## Timbofood

OK, it was Thanksgiving yesterday....
I have to get things re oriented again with the replacement iPad!

Hey, life's short sometimes you want dessert first! Maple walnut cream pie!

And the belle of the ball:

Maple bacon blanketed, Apple brined grilled turkey

It was a good day!

----------


## Dobe

Johnny Smith's old Epi De Luxe Emperor in for a little restoration work. Pretty excited about it. He lived in Colo Springs later in life and gave some lessons to a couple folks I know. I think it came from his grandson ? maybe his son. Anyway, it only needs a back seam re-glue / cleat and small side fix, maybe a little loose binding here and there. sounds pretty darn nice !  I'll try and get more pics if anyone would like.

----------

j. condino, 

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

Test firing for Christmas!



Gateau Breton!

----------


## tree

That Johnny Smith box is dead sexy, Dobe.  Wow.

----------

Dobe

----------


## graham darden

Dito to Clark. Interesting That the string spacing is constant the entire length of the neck.

----------


## Dobe

I'll bet I can get some help on ballpark dating this old Gibson. Iv'e been getting some cool stuff recently, Love it !!!    Kinda weird, - flatback archtop - large looking soundhole. No sn's or FON or anything inside. Has a truss rod, was given to try and save the pickguard  (HA!) and glue up some back seam separation. Has a center strip inside the back. H ? braced, if you will. Thinking ~ 30's to 40's ??

----------


## Dobe

Timbofood : Blonde carbon fiber banjo resonator ?? Nice !!

----------


## Timbofood

Sorry Dobe, it's a "Gateau Breton" actually. Recipe sent to me by my sister. I had enjoyed one when I was in Pittsburgh,when I was visiting both sisters. Jean Marc Chatellier in Milvale makes them. This one had an apricot purée filling, excellent!
Following eight gallons of Chex party mix on Sunday, this was my bench productivity for today!



What a cool guitar! Groucho Marx played one in a canoe in "Horse feathers" I think!

----------

Dobe

----------


## Rick Jones

Dobe, I believe what you have there is an early 30s Gibson L-50. I have a 1936 L-50; it has the flat back, but is the size and shape of a 16" L5, and with F-holes. They switched to a carved back in late 1936. Earlier versions were more peanut-shaped, and had round soundholes. I am thinking you have something from around 1929 to 1934. Like this. I'll bet it sounds fantastic. Mine sure does.

----------

Dobe

----------


## Dobe

Early 70's ? maybe late 60's Gibson SG bass. Was a little worried by the truss rod nut; sticking up above the top of the face by 1/4" or so, has a couple washers on it, looks bent. Seems to work, we'll just let her be. Thinking it looks like a Walnut body. SN 953241  or 341.

----------


## Kennyz55

A couple of redwood tops and rebuilding a 1930s National mandolin.
Attachment 141745

----------


## Kennyz55

A couple of redwood tops and rebuilding a 1930s National mandolin[IMG]

----------


## Kennyz55

Fixing a cigar box guitar and gluing head block for National Supro rebuild.

[IMG]

[IMG]

----------

Dobe

----------


## Marty Jacobson

In one shop, refinishing an older spirit varnished instrument with Enduro-Var:


And in the other shop, a 3d printed skeleton scanned from a live rat. Pretty cool.

----------

alfie, 

Bob Clark, 

Dobe, 

hank, 

Pete Jenner

----------


## dustyamps

I found an original 62 Bandmaster cabinet and speakers underneath this recovered cabinet.  I will regrill it and it'll look great.  Happy Holidays from this mandolin playing dusty amp restorer.

----------

Dobe, 

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

Well, all this cleared the bench today:





It was a good day!

----------


## Dobe

So, somebody was naughty this Christmas, still not sure it's a go yet. Figure it'll be the 'Monroe'project, just to prove I can. It sure was a sweet box though and the top bracing is near 100% intact.

----------


## David Houchens

Seems I can't upload new pictures these days. Its a nice set of Madagascar for a 12 fret Dreadnought.

----------


## David Houchens

Heres a set of madagascar I got recently. Hope to be building a 12 fret slothead dreadnought with it. The sides are real nice too.

----------

Dobe

----------


## Nick Gellie

Here is the headstock of my Arches F5 kit with an inlay and my logo on it.



Let me know what you think.

----------

darylcrisp, 

Marty Jacobson, 

pit lenz

----------


## John Frets

It's Andrew's bench, but it will be my mandolin -- expected to be finished by the end of February.

----------


## GarY Nava

Here's the next two; both quite different to each other!
Cheers Gary

----------

Dobe

----------


## David Houchens



----------

Dobe

----------


## saucytomato

Just staring one.  

www.missionvalleymusic.blogspot.com

----------


## Charles E.

> 


David, whats the story on that one? I do not recall ever seeing a violin pegbox and scroll on a banjo.

----------

David Houchens

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Pre-Loar F-4 with some interesting appointments....

----------

hank

----------


## Dave Richard

1934/5 Epi made 'Sorrentino' Artist archtop: all solid, carved black walnut back. Rather rare. Needs a neck reset, frets, and seams reglued.

----------

Dobe

----------


## theCOOP

> David, whats the story on that one? I do not recall ever seeing a violin pegbox and scroll on a banjo.


Hey, that works really well for me. Great proportions. Seen a lot of weird pegheads on (primarily mandolins) that are either poorly conceived or poorly executed, but this really works!

----------

David Houchens

----------


## mandobassman

> 


I like it a lot.

----------

David Houchens

----------


## mandobassman

> Pre-Loar F-4 with some interesting appointments....


That's beautiful Marty.  What tuners are those.  I love them.

----------

Nick Gellie

----------


## theCOOP

> I like it a lot.


Looks like (planetary?) tuners.

----------


## David Houchens

Charles,I started this neck in 1996. It has taken a back burner for years. I finally got tired of seeing it hanging on the shop wall. The pot is a thinned out Stelling Foggy Mtn rim with 1/8th inch tone band. It has a bronze ring instead of bracket shoes so I made the flange piece out of maple and attached it to the top of the reso. The reso is a slip fit. No hardware. I may have jumped the gun but assuming a player of fiddle tunes would buy it I scalloped the finger board to the 17th fret. I think I have it sold but haven't seen the green yet.

----------


## mandobassman

Never mind Marty, I see now that they're Rubner's. Did you put those buttons on yourself? I didn't see any like them on their website.

----------


## Charles E.

> Charles,I started this neck in 1996. It has taken a back burner for years. I finally got tired of seeing it hanging on the shop wall. The pot is a thinned out Stelling Foggy Mtn rim with 1/8th inch tone band. It has a bronze ring instead of bracket shoes so I made the flange piece out of maple and attached it to the top of the reso. The reso is a slip fit. No hardware. I may have jumped the gun but assuming a player of fiddle tunes would buy it I scalloped the finger board to the 17th fret. I think I have it sold but haven't seen the green yet.


David, I think you nailed it on this one. Proportions are really nice. Good luck with the sale.

----------


## Marty Jacobson

> Never mind Marty, I see now that they're Rubner's. Did you put those buttons on yourself? I didn't see any like them on their website.


Yep, they are Rubners. I airbrushed the buttons (ivoroid) to match the aged binding on the rest of the instrument.

----------


## alfie

Getting #3 finished up. The fretboard is boxwood and blackwood.



The tailpiece has a buckle built into it, which seems to work quite well. It can't scratch finish from there!

----------

hank

----------


## GarY Nava

The latest, just strung up and in the white.
Cheers Gary

----------

John Kelly

----------


## Ron McMillan

> The latest, just strung up and in the white.
> Cheers Gary


Beautiful.

----------

GarY Nava

----------


## Marty Jacobson

> The tailpiece has a buckle built into it, which seems to work quite well. It can't scratch finish from there!


Very clever!

----------


## Ginridge

I'm finishing up the french polish on this Wasburn 1897 New Model 212.  This got a neck re-set, several face splints, and significant work on the back repairing a split that ran the entire length of the guitar.  The brazilian rosewood back was flawed when cut.  The saw blade must have moved somehow and the the back had a very thick part and thinner part.  I patched the crack and inlaid rosewood onto the thin section to even it out.

----------

Charles E., 

Dobe

----------


## CarlM

Plates for first time mando build.  Top is Western Red Cedar, back is Black Walnut my father cut 35 years ago.

----------


## Dan of SC

This looks like a fun project. Where did you find this guitar?

----------


## Ginridge

Hi Dan, 

Assuming you are asking about the Washburn, I've been looking for good to high quality guitars in very bad shape for some time.  It's basically how I am teaching myself instrument repair/restoration.  This particular guitar was an ebay find.  Interestingly enough, it came with an appraisal that George Gruhn did from photo's.  He got most of it right, but did miss a couple things (of course, he didn't have the instrument to examine first hand).  The back braces on this guitar are rougher than many Washburn's I've seen.  George thought that they had been replaced. After taking the back off the guitar to repair the back split, I realized that they were in fact, original. I've since purchased a second 212 which I have not worked on and it too has the exact, rough style braces.

He also thought that the six gouges on the face, visible in the second shot if you look closely, were the result of an old tailpiece that would have been added late in it's life. There were no screw holes at the end of the guitar to indicate this so I still can't account for that damage.  My best guess is someone may have created them when they attempted to remove the original bridge, but that will remain a mystery. 

This guitar had been the victim of a glue dump where someone poured titebond or white glue into the guitar and let it pool on a damaged area.  Made for an interesting clean up!

Here's a shot of the guitar as I got it and George's appraisal.





The tuners on this particular guitar are unusual.  The posts are not held to the gears with screw, they are pressed together more in the manner of a rivet.  I've seen this on several styles of Washburns and Regals over the years.  They have a tendency to split the gears, making them non functional.  This one has that problem so I'm looking for replacements.  If anyone knows of a source (or if you've got an old set lying around you want to part with) please let me know!

----------


## alfie

That bridge is something else!

----------


## Ginridge

Yes it is!  Maple, home made and big!

----------


## darylcrisp

> Getting #3 finished up. The fretboard is boxwood and blackwood.
> 
> 
> 
> The tailpiece has a buckle built into it, which seems to work quite well. It can't scratch finish from there!


that tailpiece looks great-and the idea of the buckle slots are very cool.
what is it made from?  did you make it?
d

----------


## alfie

I did, it's just a cut-out and fold up sort of affair in stainless.

----------


## HoGo

Look what I found on the bench of one of my Oompa Loompas...

----------

hank, 

LongBlackVeil

----------


## Wes Brandt

> Look what I found on the bench of one of my Oompa Loompas...


...would that be a left handed Oompa Loompa, HoGo?  

Nice work bench the clock is perfect! lets your customer know your time is valuable.

----------


## CarlM

First mandolin build.  Back, sides and neck are black walnut my father cut 35 years ago.  Top is cedar, linings are basswood.  Planning for June 1 completion.

----------


## Pete Brown

My first Irish bouzouki assumed its ultimate shape this week. Final sanding and pore filling are the next tasks.

----------

Charles E., 

dotbot, 

hank, 

michaelcj, 

Pete Jenner, 

tom.gibson

----------


## Earl

Pete -  Very lovely indeed!  I especially like the heel detail.  What sort of neck attachment are you using?

----------


## Pete Brown

> Pete -  Very lovely indeed!  I especially like the heel detail.  What sort of neck attachment are you using?


Thank you Earl - much appreciated.

With the benefit of my past guitar-building experience, and Graham MacDonald's excellent publication "The Bouzouki Book", I'm using a bolt on neck.

----------


## Marty Jacobson

I've always wanted to try an assymetrical heel detail like that, but I haven't been brave enough to try it. Good on you.

----------

Pete Brown

----------


## sonic

Four string electric. Mahogany from an old fireplace, with walnut front from a tree given by a friend. Ash neck.
electrics consist of bar humbucker and a lipstick single coil, with push pull switches haven't decided exactly how I'm wiring it yet.

----------


## John Kelly

Pete, that is a really beautiful instrument you have made.  Everything just goes so well together and your finishing is superb.  I have thought of trying a bolt-on neck a few times, but so far have always gone back to my dovetail I learned in college.  You have got me thinking again on seeing your build here.

----------


## Pete Brown

> Pete, that is a really beautiful instrument you have made.  Everything just goes so well together and your finishing is superb.  I have thought of trying a bolt-on neck a few times, but so far have always gone back to my dovetail I learned in college.  You have got me thinking again on seeing your build here.


Thanks for the generous comments John.

It's funny that you're comfortable with the dovetail joint you learned in college while I'm sticking with what I considered was achievable back when my skills could best be described as rudimentary.

There's still some conjecture about the tonal advantages of the dovetail neck joint, but in my mind there's no clear winner when it comes to that argument and I'm happy to continue with the bolt-on approach. If you can consistently produce snug dovetails, all power to you - why change?

----------


## graham darden

> Getting #3 finished up. The fretboard is boxwood and blackwood.
> 
> 
> 
> The tailpiece has a buckle built into it, which seems to work quite well. It can't scratch finish from there!


I love the tailpiece Alfie. How thick is the stainless. Really nice metalwork.
Graham

----------


## Nick Gellie

> That's beautiful Marty.  What tuners are those.  I love them.


Marty,

Which model Rubners are they and how much do they cost?  I think I will get some for the F4 I am building.

----------


## alfie

Thanks Graham, I was really pleased with it. To be honest string changes are a right faff with that design though! Definitely needs some revisions, perhaps just tweaking the 'teeth' down with a saw set. It's sold now and I can't find my note of the material. As I remember it's around 2.5mm.

----------


## Jimmy Kittle

Black walnut dred.

----------

Clinton Johnson, 

David Houchens

----------


## msrvfx

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/album.php?u=22120

----------

David Houchens, 

Mandocarver, 

Pete Brown

----------


## Brian George

If I had a pound for everyone who asked when am I going to make a guitar -I would be rich man.
This is as near as I have got.
The back and sides are made from Oriental Walnut, which developed a mind of its own
when I started to bend it.
The final result was worth the struggle. 
My other mandolins can be viewed at http://www.mandolinmann.com

----------


## Dobe

So I suppose the latest , would be the Bari uke. Just picked it up , and fixed her up good. Waiting on some strings. Getting a pretty nice uke collection going !   The last of 4 Weyman banjo tenor conversions; actually,this one was from a plectrum   , and .................

----------

Charles E.

----------


## Dobe

Guess the instruments.    

 Nice new neck going from my buddy Rono, for (finally) my own personal OM.

----------


## Kennyz55

Starting to fix a National Supro that collapsed.

----------


## Timbofood

Just off the bench!

Ash and sycamore.
Now, I just need a magnum of something, and fifths of Scotch, Bourbon and Gin!
It's a perfect height for resting picks and beverages whilst playing!

----------


## Marc Berman

Not my bench - Austin Clark is building me a GOM  :Grin: 


The back.

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Compensated bridge for a cafe-member's Vega cylinderback:

----------

alfie, 

JHumphrey, 

Tom Haywood

----------


## Charles E.

Sweet!

----------


## Dan Douris

Just some pics of what's going on in my garage.

----------

Dobe

----------


## Bill Snyder

Lat last photo with all of the clamps makes me think of Christmas.

----------


## Dan Douris

> Lat last photo with all of the clamps makes me think of Christmas.


Bill,  I was thinking the same thing. Might hang in on the front door during Christmas.

----------


## alfie



----------

Dobe, 

JHumphrey

----------


## Ginridge

What appears to be an early no name Chicago Parlor. Brazilian back and sides, Spruce top, Quality workmanship.  Significant damage but the price was right and I think it will play again.  I'd love to know if anyone recognizes the decal on the back of the headstock.  It's the only identifying mark on the guitar.

----------

Dobe

----------


## Marc Berman

My Austin Clark octave waiting for the finish to cure.

----------

JHumphrey

----------


## Tavy

Technicolor sawdust:

----------

JHumphrey

----------


## plinkey

> Technicolor sawdust:


Boss, that looks very clever. However, I thought we were doing a Calace mandolin now, not a floor parquetry  project. :Grin:

----------


## fscotte

Sanding between first few coats.

----------

Clinton Johnson, 

David Houchens, 

JHumphrey, 

surfnut

----------


## GarY Nava

French Polishing one of my Standard Plus mandolins.

----------

JHumphrey

----------


## Arnt

Red spruce / red maple oval hole getting first strings

----------

Charles E.

----------


## dustyamps

Just repaired this mandolin scale banjo and converted it to a 4 stringer.  Reset the neck position, replaned and refretted the fingerboard, new nut and bridge.  I normally would not buy this but it came with a nice vintage mandolin case.

----------


## Charles E.

> Red spruce / red maple oval hole getting first strings


That is pretty sweet right there. More pic's please.   :Smile:

----------

David Houchens

----------


## Joe Mendel

These two octaves are almost ready to go, I still need to rub out one neck & I'll get them assembled.
Shaded Curly Maple and Adi spruce & Natural Curly Koa & Adi Spruce, both with mahogany binding.

----------

David Houchens

----------


## Arnt

> That is pretty sweet right there. More pic's please.


OK, here are some more.  ;-)  It looks more bright yellow than it really is in some of the pictures, oh well.

----------

David Houchens

----------


## Martin Ohrt

> OK, here are some more.  ;-)  It looks more bright yellow than it really is in some of the pictures, oh well.


Very nice - i like the plain look!

----------


## GaryTimmons

Thank you for posting. The build is very beautiful. I'm interested in building an oval hole mandolin soon. Would you share if the top and back graduations are similar to a Gibson A5 or A4 and did you use X bracing, parallel or transverse?
Thanks in advance ---Gary

----------


## Arnt

> Thank you for posting. The build is very beautiful. I'm interested in building an oval hole mandolin soon. Would you share if the top and back graduations are similar to a Gibson A5 or A4 and did you use X bracing, parallel or transverse?
> Thanks in advance ---Gary


Hi Gary, I don't have my notebook handy, but the graduations are a bit thinner than my 'teens Gibson A, and similar numbers I have seen for other instruments from this period.  I don't have a large collection of Gibson A5 / A4 graduation maps of my own to compare with, so this is judging from various literature, plans and notes from other folks. I don't like to go too thin though, especially in line with the strings for structural reasons, but I also wanted some of the rounder, warmer sound of the early A's with this one. I have made other similar A style mandolins, and I have noticed that the area 'north' of the soundhole can sink a bit if left too thin or unsupported with this design, so I left some extra wood there, plus a transverse brace.  The top is also X-braced, and the lower arms of the braces cross under the ends of the bridge.

----------


## GaryTimmons

> the area 'north' of the soundhole can sink a bit if left too thin or unsupported with this design, so I left some extra wood there, plus a transverse brace


Arnt, The transverse brace makes sense.  I'm planing to build an oval A with a fingerboard extention and using a transverse brace at that point hadn't occurred to me. Thanks for the detailed reply. Also the bridge is a nice touch.
---Gary

----------


## soliver

Arm rest anyone?


Yes Kenny, one of those is yours.

----------

Drew Streip

----------


## Nick Gellie

Finally after two years getting close to completion:



Only have to install frets and complete nut and she will be ready to go in the white.  The hardware has been on before.  Poor old girl she had to have open heart surgery to get her sounding good and on the right track.

----------


## Nick Gellie

Oh why not! I just put the pearl dots in the fingerboard just then - making progress.

----------


## crooksj

Sanding build coats.

----------


## soliver

Several weeks back, I tried my hand at making an armrest for myself. After posting a pic of it, I had a couple of Cafe Members reach out and ask for me to make them one... SO here are 2 Armrests almost finished commissioned by Cafe members. The one in the foreground is of cherry with a requested burned in emblem from the Tennessee state flag, finished in gloss, the other is of Olive Wood finished in satin.

----------


## David Houchens

Finally got this finished. Customer is picking it up today.

----------

bernabe, 

Charles E., 

Skip Kelley

----------


## David Houchens

All solid wood bass up for repair. May keep this one. 1/2 size.

----------


## J.Sloan

My first F4 build. Staying with the traditional mahogany short neck, black top top, X-braced.



www.sloanmandolins.com

----------

David Houchens, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Marc Berman

My Austin Clark GOM which will be shipped out to me next week  :Smile:

----------

David Houchens

----------


## billhay4

Austin is a real artist and these are his best instruments, I think.
You'll enjoy it.
Let us hear it when you get it.
Bill

----------


## Charles E.

> All solid wood bass up for repair. May keep this one. 1/2 size.


David, that is one heck of a bass bar crack, are you going to pop the lid or glue it from the outside?  I have a 1/2 size bass that I love, it has no problem supporting a large string band.

----------

David Houchens

----------


## Drew Streip

> The one in the foreground is of cherry with a requested burned in emblem from the Tennessee state flag, finished in gloss


Yeah, that's mine! Can't wait to get it. And I thoroughly enjoy seeing the build process. Thanks again!

----------


## Dan Douris

Latest A-mando build but first with x-bracing. Lets see how this one turns out.

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## David Houchens

Charles, It left me about 1/2" between the crack and the bar most of the way. Thinking this would allow cleating, I only popped the top on the lower bouts to manipulate the leveling of the joint. There was one on the post side as well I had already glued and cleated. Strung it up yesterday and I am very pleased with the sound. Now some varnish touch-up.
 Also after looking at my Useful Measurements charts it may well be a 5/8

----------

Charles E., 

WoMando

----------


## Charles E.

This is a parlor guitar (a Martin style 1) I made back in 1996. The front of the bridge failed and broke out. After some thought, instead of replacing the entire bridge, I opted to rout a cavity, leaving 0.4mm on the bottom and stopping just short of the pin holes. Then I fit a new piece of ebony using a sharp block plane and files. As for the glue, I chose a fresh bottle of Tightbond Three. Next I will rout a new saddle slot and hopefully be up and playing again. I have no idea if this will hold up or not over time, I may have to make a new bridge at some point but I thought I would give it a try.
I welcome any comments or thoughts.

----------

David Houchens

----------


## soliver

Having fun cranking out armrests... More Olive wood, Some Cocobolo and Bubinga. Using up all of those scraps I've been saving for forever!

----------

WoMando

----------


## GarY Nava

Either it's a small plane or a huge rosette :Wink: 





Cheers Gary

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Charles E.

Veritas!    :Grin:

----------


## GarY Nava

> Veritas!


Hey Charley
You know your planes!

----------


## Tom Haywood

EVO Gold "banjo" frets.

----------


## Tavy

And more EVO gold, plus TS binding and red-abalone:

----------

Tom Haywood

----------


## Tom Haywood

Tavy, that is a beautiful combination!

----------


## Tavy

> Tavy, that is a beautiful combination!


I hope so.... shame it's for a guitar  :Wink:

----------


## Dan Douris

Latest A-mando progress.

----------


## sliebers

My first workbench post.  This one is #7 for me.  Epifanes oil varnish finish.  Finally figuring out how to get a gloss out of only oil varnish.  It's a lot of work, but worth it.  The back and sides have a FP Tru-oil topcoat.  I found I had to spray the oil varnish to get it even enough to buff without witness lines.  Can't do it with a brush.  Ended up spraying the final coat on the top and it worked well.

----------

David Houchens

----------


## Erhard Handmade Inst.

My workbench.

----------

GarY Nava

----------


## sliebers

> My workbench.


Nice bench.  Very organized and neat.  I would be embarrassed to post a pic of my workbench.

----------

Dobe, 

Erhard Handmade Inst.

----------


## Tavy

> Nice bench.  Very organized and neat.  I would be embarrassed to post a pic of my workbench.


Me too!!

----------

Erhard Handmade Inst.

----------


## Dobe

Cocobolo Tiple underway.
Got some torrified Lutz spruce that looks, smells and pings wonderful. First build with torrified anything but I like the idea. Pretty reasonably priced too.

----------

Mandocarver

----------


## fscotte

Refinish with a new back.

----------

David Houchens

----------


## GarY Nava

Next few!

Cheers Gary

----------

Denman John, 

Dobe, 

Jill McAuley, 

Pete Brown

----------


## fscotte

Being my first complete refinish and replacement of a new back, a learned it is not an easy task, but pleased.

----------

Dobe

----------


## buckhorn

I just took on two repairs that both need new tops.. one's an A and the other is this K style . neither one is a top of the line mando, but is important to someone.. but I'm doing them more for the experience..

----------


## GaryTimmons

Got one of my earlier A's back after it was overly dried out due to air-conditioning. The center seam opened up so this is the attempt to reclose it. There are also a couple cracks that developed on the treble side F hole that I plan on closing up with CA. Then I can do some touch up on the finish.

----------


## Tom Haywood

Technically, this one is hanging near the bench. Preliminary varnishing.

----------


## Marty Jacobson

I'll see your sunburst and raise you by 11.5" of scale length...


P.S. Tom I was glad to see you do not have any tips of musicians stored in that jar.

----------

Dobe, 

Pete Jenner

----------


## Timbofood

You know, not being a competent mangler of material (other than foodstuffs), I must say I very much enjoy seeing what you folks are doing! It's all so pretty but, what about the disasters, the day the bench is covered in chips, scrapings and agony?
You all seem to make it look so wonderfully easy!

----------


## GaryTimmons

Every day is a beautiful day when things go the way you plan. If you want to know about the agony just try building one of these beasts. I'd rather share my successes as they arise.
---Gary

----------


## Marty Jacobson

> what about the disasters, the day the bench is covered in chips, scrapings and agony?


That's every day. Carving is basically just controlled destruction, and a botched finishing job can be a real nightmare. Really every step of the process until the very end involves the potential for destroying the instrument, or at least the part you're working on. I do actually keep some of the worst train wrecks to show folks in the shop. I recently threw a bunch of them away though because there were just too many of them.
So you just have to go slow, and to not take any irreversible steps until you're sure it's going to work out.

----------

dave vann, 

Timbofood

----------


## Tom Haywood

> I'll see your sunburst and raise you by 11.5" of scale length...


Electric Octave? Looks fascinating.

No tips, but you may have noticed I keep all the marbles in a jar nearby.

----------


## Marty Jacobson

No, it's just a geetar, I have strayed from the straight and narrow.

----------


## Dobe

Love those obscure body shapes Marty !  As little as I build, I'm done with the norm. Each one is (hopefully) a one of a kind thing from now on.

----------

Denman John, 

j. condino, 

John MacPhee, 

Mike Black, 

Pete Brown

----------


## Tavy

> That's every day. Carving is basically just controlled destruction, and a botched finishing job can be a real nightmare.


Ain't that the truth!

Just yesterday I started adding colour to a guitar top, checked everything beforehand, ran test strips using offcuts of the actual wood, but my what a disaster!  Colour went on in great blotches, some areas of medullary rays actually went black even though I was applying a mild yellow-tan colour... fortunately the water based stains don't penetrate too far and I was able to wipe the worst of it off and sand back the rest... managed to get a sealer coat on this afternoon with no more black stripes showing up, so _hopefully_ disaster averted... I was just about ready to call the customer and ask what he thought about a black top  :Frown: 

But yes, some days are all about trying to rescue several weeks work.  That guitar was already on it's second neck BTW (first one carved too thin), didn't much fancy making a new body as well!

----------


## Eric Foulke

Not all failures are tragic, some can be amusing- I drew a set of body mold templates that I sent to a friend with a laser cutter to cut out of 1/4" plexi. The file scale wasn't set correctly so in addition to the full size templates I wanted, I also received a wonderful set of 1/2 size templates as well.
Does any want a 1/2 scale D'Angelico?

----------

John MacPhee, 

Marty Jacobson, 

Timbofood

----------


## Tavy

> Not all failures are tragic, some can be amusing- I drew a set of body mold templates that I sent to a friend with a laser cutter to cut out of 1/4" plexi. The file scale wasn't set correctly so in addition to the full size templates I wanted, I also received a wonderful set of 1/2 size templates as well.
> Does any want a 1/2 scale D'Angelico?


Picalo mandolin?

----------


## Dan Douris

Just of the bench. Stringing up this evening.

----------


## Pete Brown

This is my first Irish bouzouki, which I strung up yesterday. Some minor adjustments and I'm calling it done.  :Grin:

----------

Charles E.

----------


## Taran Guitars

On the bench this week and for a good few to come...

The next run of Springwell Mandolins.
A Mahogany/Adirondack Tenor for Dougie MacLean.
An African Blackwood Taran Mhor.


www.taranguitars.co.uk

----------


## Charles E.

Taran, That looks nice. Are those strips of linen or silk under the back braces? I have never seen that technique before.

----------


## Magnus Geijer

Did someone say guitar?

----------


## Marty Jacobson

> Did someone say guitar?


Great minds. 
Stringing mine up tomorrow.

----------

Pete Jenner

----------


## Pete Jenner

Good.

----------


## Tavy

> Great minds. 
> Stringing mine up tomorrow.


Just waiting for the owner to get back from France and pick it up:

----------


## Austin Clark



----------


## Oliver A.



----------


## HoGo

> 


That's one heck of a truss rod wrench you have there! LOL

----------

Oliver A.

----------


## Austin Clark

> 


Lol! So clean, Oliver! I think mine is easier to tune....?

----------

Oliver A.

----------


## Larry Simonson

My guess.. A valve seat grinding/lapping set atop a head for a 70's Honda motorcycle engine.  Neat..

----------

Oliver A.

----------


## Oliver A.

> My guess.. A valve seat grinding/lapping set atop a head for a 70's Honda motorcycle engine.  Neat..


Pretty close. It's my '84 Kawasaki ZN1100 LTD but all of the 70s-early 80s Japanese inline 4s look pretty similar.

I didn't mean to hijack this thread but in my defense AUSTIN STARTED IT!

So to get back to regular programming, here's something that was on my bench recently.

----------

Cary Fagan, 

Charles E., 

Dale Ludewig, 

David Houchens, 

Erhard Handmade Inst., 

Matt Harris

----------


## Troy Harris

I just finished restoring an early Delta Milwaukee band saw from the 1940s.

----------

David Houchens, 

GarY Nava

----------


## Troy Harris

Back in service.

----------

David Houchens, 

GarY Nava

----------


## tree

Wow, not only is  that a stunning restoration of a beautiful old piece of iron, but it comes as I'm working on almost the exact vintage machine - except mine is wood cutting only, and not as complete as yours (no pulley cover, non-original motor).  Still it's imminently and beautifully functional.  Nice!

----------


## resophonic

Just finished up rehab on a 20's Lyon and Healy "Own Make" tango or short scale tenor banjo. This is a four string, mandolin scale length instrument, tuned G, D, A, E, that would have been a melody instrument used in a banjo orchestra or a 20's dance band. It has the distinctive L & H Own Make headstock, Ebony overlay on Maple with carved adornments.

Originally, a 13" scale length and equipped with friction tuners. The pot is 10 7/8" diameter and refurbished with a new cow hide head. The tension hoop was poorly modified somewhere along the line in it's history with a short section of it cut and filed away to clear the fingerboard extension from using a head with the wrong crown height. Not a collector piece and set up for me, so I made a new replica finger board with a 13 7/8"", modern mandolin scale length and replaced the original friction tuners with Black chrome Gotoh's that I got from Bob Smakula. The originals had Black knobs with Nickle plated posts but I decided to try the Black chrome ones and really like the look. Original tail piece was not with the banjo and I replaced the one it had with a tail piece designed for a banjo's tension hoop. Says Slingerland on it, so also not an original style but works properly and looks appropriate for the piece. I replaced the damaged, original Ivory nut with a a new Ivory nut and made a bridge from curly Maple capped with a bit of Ebony. The inlay is cut from Green Snail which was used a lot back then but I think the original might have been Red Abalone. No plans to take this instrument out of the country, so I'm not worried about Cites rules.




Here is a few process pictures of the finger board. I scanned the original finger board, cut out the pictures of the inlay, glued them to the shell blanks and cut them out. 

This is the original finger board, on top of a scanned print out, with the new inlays arranged near the originals in the finger board.

Cutting them out.


Old finger board next to the new with the inlay tacked in place for scribing, prior to routing.


I have it set up with D'Addario EFT74 flat tops, .011" - .039" mandolin strings. They work really well on this instrument, are not overly bright and I get two sets in one set. That said, I have a foam pad between the dowel stick and head, it IS quite LOUD.

----------

Charles E., 

Timbofood

----------


## Ileen2016

I have a Mandolin made in Marseille France with Laurent Fantauzzi name written on the upper left hand corner and also inside. It was purchased in France and brought over to the US approximately 1900-10.  Can someone lead me to a site where I can find out more. I'm guessing that it was built by someone else and put Fantauzzi name on it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## John Kelly

What a great job you have done there!  A labour of love.

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Just finished this guitar...

----------

GarY Nava, 

Happy gnome, 

Jimmy Kittle, 

Magnus Geijer, 

Matt Harris, 

Oliver A., 

Rush Burkhardt, 

Skip Kelley, 

Tom Haywood

----------


## Markkunkel

My word, Marty. That's spectacular, even by your standards. Wow.

----------

Marty Jacobson

----------


## soliver

Beautiful Marty!

----------

Marty Jacobson

----------


## Pete Braccio

Marty,

I'm just kinda stunned by this one. It's gorgeous.

Pete

----------

Marty Jacobson

----------


## tree

Want!

The headstock rocks a bit of old Danelectro vibe; the tuners, block inlay, pickup cover and tailpiece really float my boat. Would love to hear it plugged in - what kind of pickup?

----------


## Tavy

> My word, Marty. That's spectacular, even by your standards. Wow.


Ain't that the truth... just a pity it's a guitar  :Wink:

----------


## mcgeorgerl

> Back in service.


Those are great saws. Bought mine at an auction about 10 years ago for $150, changed the oil and used it as-is up until about 2 years ago. I then installed a modified set of Carter guides. By modified I mean that I made an adaptor to tuck the bottom bearings right under the table. This cuts down on the blade wandering but you lose the table tilt, something I never use anyway. 

Mine required no restoration since it had been used so little and, believe it or not, still has the original tires. Not bad for a saw originally bought in the early 60's. Even had the original manual/parts list with it. Those slow speeds sure come in handy when cutting metal.

Next up is a beefier motor. I think these came with 1/2 HP motors (At least that's what mine has) and I have a 1HP that I'll chuck in if/when I ever get around to installing a re-saw kit.

If I ever need mine restored, expect a big and heavy box delivered to your house. Man, that thing looks like it just came off of the factory floor. Nice job!

----------


## Erhard Handmade Inst.

Wow! Beautifull!

----------

Marty Jacobson

----------


## Marty Jacobson

> Want!
> 
> The headstock rocks a bit of old Danelectro vibe; the tuners, block inlay, pickup cover and tailpiece really float my boat. Would love to hear it plugged in - what kind of pickup?


Currently it has a Lace Alumitones humbucker-voiced pickup in it. Mostly I chose that to keep this guitar as light as possible. It weighs about 3 1/2 pounds fully loaded. Of course you could put a bunch of different things in there, including piezo elements blended with the emag pickup to your taste. I'm going to put a humbucker-sized P90 in some of these, too, which should get close to that Charlie Christian tone.

Here's a quickly recorded sample, but it should get the idea across.
https://soundcloud.com/martyjacobson...ghthawk-guitar

----------

Tom Haywood, 

tree

----------


## Clinchriver

Partial re-fret 1919 Gibson A2Z

----------


## Skip Kelley

Marty, that is the best looking guitar I have ever seen!

----------

Marty Jacobson

----------


## billhay4

You rock, Marty.
Bill

----------

Marty Jacobson

----------


## tonydxn

Gibson Alrite no. 592. Looks as if it's been repaired by a blacksmith.

----------


## John Kelly

You'd think the repairer might at least have lined up the screw slots in the four screws (pic 3).  At least the metal strapping is fairlywell colour-matched to the headstock!   :Wink:  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Jeff Mando

----------


## nkforster

Popular thread this! Here is what's on mine:



nigel


http://www.nkforsterguitars.com/inst...itar-bouzouki/

----------

David Houchens, 

Dobe, 

fox, 

hank

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Slick. Bubinga, sapele, or...?

----------


## Tavy

> Popular thread this! Here is what's on mine:


OMG that figure is something else!

----------


## nkforster

> Slick. Bubinga, sapele, or...?


Bubinga...I hope it turns out good, I bought enough for a LOT of instruments!

n

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Looks like a particularly nice batch. Bubinga is a superb tonewood, one of my favorites. Also, it makes almost indestructible kid's toys, as my sons have figured out by messing with scraps.

----------


## Marty Jacobson

This was a little like doing a puzzle.

----------

David Houchens, 

Dobe, 

hank

----------


## billhay4

I'd say.
Bill

----------


## oldwave maker

Adding random inoperative whammy bars to the melon bass for the halloween surf music gig.......

----------

derbex, 

Dobe, 

Marty Jacobson

----------


## Magnus Geijer

I hadn't noticed the strap hanger on that before. That's some exceptional design work!

----------


## soliver

WOW Marty!

----------

Marty Jacobson

----------


## Magnus Geijer

This thing ended up a lesson in humility. Never did so many dumb mistakes on an instrument before. Good thing I was building this for myself. Enjoying it now, though.

Thanks,

Magnus

----------


## billhay4

> Never did so many dumb mistakes on an instrument before.


I know that feeling, but it's nice looking. I'd like to hear it.
Bill

----------


## David Newton

Going to glue the bridge on this 0-size today, hope to string it up this week.

----------


## Butch Heath

Finally getting around to making a side bending jig.

----------


## David Newton

It "came out" awesome!

----------

Dobe, 

fox, 

George R. Lane

----------


## Clinchriver

1937 spec Herringbone D-28, I used John Arnold's excellent tracing of his 1937 Herringbone. Panamanian Rosewood back and sides, Hampton Brothers Red Spruce top, red spruce bracing, Cocobolo, Curly Maple & Pau Santo binding. Finish is Mohawk Piano Lacquer. This will be number #4

----------


## pheffernan

> It "came out" awesome!


It sure looks awesome! Having just checked out your website, I'm curious how Douglas Fir performs as a tonewood. I'm also wondering if you have an progress pics of the Size-1 guitar from this batch. I've been quite impressed with your Size-2 tenor, and I've been itching for a parlor guitar of late.

----------


## David Newton

Hi, thanks for your kind words.
It was just an experiment, because I can.
The wood was a very old board that was salvage, tight grain and fairly heavy for Doug Fir. I left it about .130" on the back and .100" on the sides to make it stiffer and heavier as a back and sides set, but it was still light as compared to Mahogany. The top is Red Spruce, so it is the main tone maker, but the whole body vibrates as you would expect an "all conifer" body to. I took it to a show today and everyone who played it was impressed at its volume and tone, as I have been, but it certainly is a "non-traditional" build. I enjoy building odd-ball wood sets, but still think that traditional woods offer the best over all build, and by "traditional" I mean a hardwood for back & sides and some sort of Spruce for the top.
I don't take as many pictures as I used to, so I don't have anything that would satisfy a "progress picture" request.
I have quit building the Size-2 and the Size-1 is the smallest guitar that I want to build, and think it is the sweet spot for a Parlor guitar.




> It sure looks awesome! Having just checked out your website, I'm curious how Douglas Fir performs as a tonewood. I'm also wondering if you have an progress pics of the Size-1 guitar from this batch. I've been quite impressed with your Size-2 tenor, and I've been itching for a parlor guitar of late.

----------

pheffernan

----------


## artdeco

A trio of blue fretboards ready for finish

More like _in_ the bench than _on_ it.

----------


## David Newton

Well, it's what's on my bench...

----------


## Craig Norconk

Just a little more Glue, Irish Bouzouki. 
Cedar top, Cherry side, Very curly Maple back, Maple Carbon rod inforsece
neck.

----------


## Larry Simonson

Just finished my 3rd from scratch so I'm down to 47 more before I know what I'm doing.

----------

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## TheMandoKit

> Adding random inoperative whammy bars to the melon bass for the halloween surf music gig.......


I don't play bass.

I have never played bass.

I am not likely to play bass.

I want this bass!

Bill, your legend continues . . ..

----------


## Marty Jacobson

> Just finished my 3rd from scratch so I'm down to 47 more before I know what I'm doing.


Came out great!

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Sure I have a mandolin I should be working on, but I made this 12 string in about '94 and decided it should have a pickguard. Also had to do some back bow clamping to reverse the effect of all those strings for so long.

----------


## Glassweb

looks fantastic!

----------


## David Newton

Bluestown L-0 neck glued. Getting close!

----------

pheffernan

----------


## Dobe

On and recently completed stuff:
50's ish Super 400 with some side separation.



50's Harmony X-conversion I'm extremely happy with.



Lyle L5- copy got a neck reset, surprisingly nice guitar.



Weymann 4-5 conversion.



Tiple build getting close.



Torrefied Lutz on some beautiful Cocobolo.



Cheers !

----------


## Dan Douris

Not on the bench but my shop floor. I have no room on my bench... :Redface:

----------

Karl Hoyt

----------


## J.Sloan

Wow Dan, you're really on the move these days! Nice work...looks good.

----------


## J.Sloan

Slowly coming along with my first F4 build. The toughest part of this so far was getting the 4 degree angle built into the soundboard to match the pitch of the neck. A huge thanks to Peter Coombe for his detailed web pics about this process. 
Traditional short scale, mahogany neck, one piece red maple back, Carpathian spruce top, X braced.


sloanmandolins.com

----------

Avi Ziv, 

Cary Fagan, 

Karl Hoyt

----------


## Dan Douris

> Wow Dan, you're really on the move these days! Nice work...looks good.


Thanks, Jason! I will have a vendor table @ the Wilmington Wintergrass Festival in Delaware this March. So I am hustling to get these 3 mandos finished up for the show. Your A4 is look prety sharp!

----------


## Clinchriver

D-28 Neck

----------


## Pjones3



----------


## Bluetickhound

A5

----------


## Matt Harris

Guitar bodied mandola, cherry back, mid-carve.

----------


## j. condino

The absolute best sounding and playing 1931 National Duolian I have ever heard or played getting a neck  reset and setup. Original cone and biscuit with the patent number.

Tool geeks will notice the original "smaller" Emmert K2 vise, circa 1940s; the model up, my K1 universal  is twice the size and on the bass workbench!

j.
www.condino.com
www.kaybassrepair.com
on facebook at https://www.facebook.com/Condino-Str...6588557518578/

----------

tree

----------


## j. condino

Two more: a crisp new herringbone D18 dovetail with Brazilian rosewood binding and a BAAAAAAADDDDDDAAAAAAA$$$$$$$$ 1932 ALCOA bass that I spent about 45 hours polishing.

j.
www.condino.com
www.kaybassrepair.com

on facebook at https://www.facebook.com/Condino-Str...6588557518578/

----------

Bluetickhound, 

Matt Harris

----------


## Bluetickhound

> The absolute best sounding and playing 1931 National Duolian I have ever heard or played getting a neck  reset and setup. Original cone and biscuit with the patent number.
> 
> Tool geeks will notice the original "smaller" Emmert K2 vise, circa 1940s; the model up, my K1 universal  is twice the size and on the bass workbench!
> 
> 
> 
> j.
> www.condino.com
> www.kaybassrepair.com
> on facebook at https://www.facebook.com/Condino-Str...6588557518578/


That Duolian doesn't happen to belong to a Mr. S. Ainslie, does it?.. He has the best sounding one I've ever had in my grubby little meat hooks...

----------


## j. condino

Nope, it is local.

----------


## CES

Duuude...that bass is spectacular!!!

----------


## Karl Hoyt

My first two mandolin builds:  the black-bound one is made with Adirondack spruce and some locally harvested curly maple.  The cream bound one is made with englemann spruce and some of the lovely  old standard  'common' grade maple, which has more curl than  what some people call AA. People know me as a guitar and bass builder, and two customers who own a few of my instruments challenged me to build them an F5.  I told them I've never built one and they replied "you'll figure it out" ... well, I am and, frankly, shocked with how great they sound strung up 'in the white' .... they're fun. Many thanks to  Max Girouard and Jon McLanahan for their tips and pointers......

The other picture is that of sides for an 1880's German upright bass I'm completely rebuilding.  The sides were made of such squirrely wood, which was terribly cracked and dry rotted in two  places, so we decided to go with an all new rim.  Funny working on teeny tiny mandos and then an instrument that needs its own zip code :-).

Karl

----------


## billhay4

Nice looking work, Karl. Let's hear them.
Bill

----------


## Avi Ziv

This is on my bench right now - the resurrected build of Graham McDonald's Celtic model mandolin and my first build from scratch, which began a few years ago. Neck shaping is in progress.

----------


## amowry

Some headstock overlays and fretboards, ready for inlay next week.

----------

Avi Ziv, 

Karl Hoyt, 

sblock

----------


## sblock

> Some headstock overlays and fretboards, ready for inlay next week.


I just love the look of your Art Deco-style headstocks for the A5-model, with those lovely burl inlays!!  Genius design.

----------


## Karl Hoyt

> Nice looking work, Karl. Let's hear them.
> Bill


Haha..... I don't know that you want to hear me play them: (mandos) the three chords I know get pretty repetitive :-). When the bass is done I can shred that up pretty well (my main instrument) .  But i will send a sound byte when the finish is on them.

----------


## Karl Hoyt

Question for Andrew Mowry (if it's not breaking trade secrets) on  the F style faceplate, do you cut that  on the CNC and do the white stripe like a purfling strip on a violin? On subsequent  I'm definitely going to get my shopBot do some of the work like slotting, making faceplate veneers, roughing out the top and back plates etc......Thanks in advance..... 

Karl

----------


## amowry

Hi Karl, I do cut the overlay on the CNC, but both the black and white are celluloid binding. You could definitely do it like violin purfling, though--that would probably make the whole process easier.

----------

Karl Hoyt

----------


## Karl Hoyt

> Hi Karl, I do cut the overlay on the CNC, but both the black and white are celluloid binding. You could definitely do it like violin purfling, though--that would probably make the whole process easier.


Thanks for getting back to me, Andrew.......it's really great work. I checked the piece on fixturing that you put on that Maker's magazine.... very helpful info for me... I've had a CNC machine for 3 years and am ready to finally make the 3d step..... thanks and take care.

Karl Hoyt

----------


## David Houchens

My first 00 size guitar. Madagascar and red spruce. On the bench (well on the humidifier) and resting in its Harptone case

----------

Inklings, 

Karl Hoyt, 

Tom Haywood

----------


## soliver

Many, many months ago, Marty Jacobson let me come raid the scrap pile in his shop, so I've been slowly pecking away at making more armrests... kitchen cabinets come first.



From left to right: my last small piece of olive wood, a piece of walnut with some figure in it, a really nicely figured piece of maple, another figured maple in the F scroll, and 2 pieces of a birds eye kind of maple ready to be carved with an F-scroll.

----------


## Wes Brandt

> My first 00 size guitar. Madagascar and red spruce. On the bench (well on the humidifier) and resting in its Harptone case


I think your plans must have gotten stretched out a bit somewhere along the way.

----------


## David Houchens

Wes, I don't follow your comment. Made right off a 1923 Martin 00. Camera angles do weird things.

----------


## George R. Lane

Photo #2 looks like it is starched out a bit. The angle you shot it at caused some minor distortion.

----------


## David Houchens

Here's a straight on photo and a link to video                           
https://youtu.be/-4cS3NuEF8Q

----------

fidlplr1979

----------


## fscotte

My "test" mando, which has had several different backs on it, a few sets of tone bars, refinished twice.  Wasn't going to sell her, gonna hate to see her go.

----------

BiggT, 

David Houchens

----------


## Nick Gellie

F4 mandolin coming along nicely.  Nearly finished the top binding.  Next to finish off the neck and join to the body.  Siminoff V/joint being used here.

----------

David Houchens, 

hank

----------


## Wes Brandt

> Wes, I don't follow your comment. Made right off a 1923 Martin 00. Camera angles do weird things.


Sorry ...it was just a joke,  exactly because the camera stretched things out so much, I actually went back to edit it to point that it was a joke but it was too late.

By the way, if one copies blueprints on oversize copy machines as opposed to blueprint machines ... dimensions can get altered a few percent...

----------

David Houchens

----------


## David Houchens

Anytime I can I take the measurements off the real thing.

----------


## Nick Gellie

Made a bit more progress since the last post.  Neck glued on as well as rosette inlaid and set.

----------

dschonbrun, 

George R. Lane, 

hank, 

Happy gnome, 

Matt Harris

----------


## Jesse Kinman

Here's some pictures of my banjo I started building years ago, but ran out of time to work on it. Started it in 2006, and it's been sitting in its case with no finish for 10+ years in this condition.  Hopefully I can get my tools back and finish it sometime soon. It will end up being an anniversary present for my wife as I don't play banjo(yet)

----------

Happy gnome, 

j. condino

----------


## j. condino

Now that the long awaited mandolins are about to graduate from the finish room, this new dread is getting ready for nitro: 1989 Ted Davis red spruce (+John+John), 25 year seasoned Honduras mahogany, and 50 year air dried Brazilian rosewood.

j.
www.condino.com
www.kaybassrepair.com

https://www.facebook.com/Condino-Str...6588557518578/

----------

Avi Ziv, 

David Houchens, 

Marty Jacobson

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Looking good, James.
Here's what's on my bench...

----------

Avi Ziv, 

hank, 

Happy gnome, 

Matt Harris, 

Tavy, 

Tom Haywood

----------


## Nick Gellie

Back on my F-4 now.  Nearly there!

----------

hank

----------


## Tyler K

What a beautiful back!

----------

Nick Gellie

----------


## Nick Gellie

> What a beautiful back!


Back courtesy of Dave at Smith Creek mandolins.

----------


## Nick Gellie

Bmandolin resting on couch after glue-on surgery:

----------


## Nick Gellie

May as well show them all.

----------


## George R. Lane

> May as well show them all.



What no two point??

----------


## Ron McMillan

> Looking good, James.
> Here's what's on my bench...


Very interesting, Marty. Please tell us more.

----------


## Marty Jacobson

> Very interesting, Marty. Please tell us more.


Well, I'm driving from Atlanta to Tacoma via Missouri, Texas, New Mexico, Colorado, Utah, Nevada, Oregon, and everything else in between with three boys between 6 and 10 years old, so I'm going to need something to do in the evenings. I don't want to bring a nice instrument because the car will get up to 160 degrees when it's unattended, and we won't be able to stow stuff anywhere else much of the time. So I thought I'd work on a carbon fiber mandolin. It's going pretty well. Just needs the fretboard and setup at this point.

----------

Ron McMillan

----------


## Tom Haywood

I had a good look at it yesterday. Truly interesting material, process and results. And I think it is going to sound great. Thanks again, Marty, for letting us look!

----------

Marty Jacobson

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Hey Tom, you forgot to ask what kind of bracing is on the top...

----------

Tom Haywood

----------


## Tom Haywood

After finding out about the 6,000 strands in a 1 mm wide piece of material, I made an assumption about bracing. I should have asked if you plan to scallop the braces...    :Smile:   Seriously, though, the combination of strength and flexibility that you've found for the plates is amazingly like wood, and the "tap" tones and volume are impressive. Can't wait to hear the final outcome.

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Haha. What I actually did is laid up the material to have the right properties, and used no bracing. We'll find out on Wednesday if it worked.

----------


## Ron McMillan

> Well, I'm driving from Atlanta to Tacoma via Missouri, Texas, New Mexico, Colorado, Utah, Nevada, Oregon, and everything else in between with three boys between 6 and 10 years old, so I'm going to need something to do in the evenings. I don't want to bring a nice instrument because the car will get up to 160 degrees when it's unattended, and we won't be able to stow stuff anywhere else much of the time. So I thought I'd work on a carbon fiber mandolin. It's going pretty well. Just needs the fretboard and setup at this point.


Thanks Marty. When I posted my request for more information, I (obviously) hadn't seen your more comprehensive explanation on the other thread. Good luck with the new project - and with the Big Drive.

----------


## Matt Harris

Making good progress on my guitar bodied mandola...

----------

David Houchens

----------


## Pete Braccio

Lookin' real good, Matt.

----------

Matt Harris

----------


## Jim Hilburn

So a funny thing happened a couple of years ago. I had this mandolin ready to glue in the neck when I decided to take a break. Call it a mental block, fatigue, or maybe it was the SS and pension checks, but today I finally got that neck and the extension on.

----------

David Houchens

----------


## Nick Gellie

I had the same issue Jim.  Could not get motivated to put fretwire on two fingerboards.  However I did both today.  

Here are the results of that work:

----------

David Houchens

----------


## Lappy

An unconventional hack, fir floor joist top, bigleaf maple back and sides, plain maple neck with carbon bars, purpleheart pickguard. The blue and white stuff is made by melting #2 HDPE plastic (wife's shampoo bottles) in a toaster oven and pressing it into a plywood form. I made the pickguard bracket from an old teaspoon. I used Red Murphy's design for my bridge. Tagua nut position markers, unknown hardwood from Mexico for fingerboard. Binding from China

----------

Charles E., 

David Houchens

----------


## billhay4

Nice looking instrument, Nappy. Is this modeled on a Kay? Let's hear it.
Bill

----------

Lappy

----------


## Lappy

No, I made this shape because it is all I could fit on the slab of fir I had.
https://youtu.be/rG1fCmftsrM
I have only been playing a few weeks.

----------


## buckhorn

I just stained an F5 with fir for the top.. can't wait to string it up..  also have an A5 with the same fir.. it's waiting for binding channels..

----------


## Lappy

What kind of stain did you use?

----------


## buckhorn

I used alcohol based dyes.. over top of sanding sealer..

----------

Lappy

----------


## Lappy

Sorry, I gave you the wrong video. Here is the correct one.https://youtu.be/_T2AL0dAT6w

----------


## Nick Gellie

Well almost there after some twists and turns.  All left to do is a nice torch inlay before stringing her up in the white.

Phew!



And another one of the pair.

----------


## Rick Isham

New to the forum and just finished an IV A-style kit build followed by one of my own design.  I have been building guitars for over 12 years, these are my first mandolins.  I learned a lot, made a few errors, had a ton of fun.   Some pictures and links if you like.  
Rick Weaver

hamjonesguitars.com
hamsguitaringblog.com
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGY3...ature=youtu.be
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-jUS9ZP1Fg

----------


## Nick Gellie

Now strung up in the white:

----------


## Nick Gellie

New logo on my latest batch of mandolins:



And here are the pair of mandolins in their full glory:



The pancake mandolin is made from a Stewmac kit made over four years ago.  It is getting a make-over.  Rosewood veneer on headstock, paring down the braces,  Golden Age tuning machines,and a new Blackwood back coming nest week.  I have a deadline of October 10th to have it ready for my son's birthday.  I will post a picture next week of it completed.

Here is the inside of it:

----------


## GarY Nava

Here's one currently on the bench- Macassar ebony back and side and recon rock inlays.
Cheers Gary

----------

billhay4, 

hank, 

Jill McAuley, 

Marty Jacobson

----------


## Pablo Bosticio

Way to go Lappy!

----------


## Dan Douris

Ok on a patio chair and not a bench. #10 getting there.

----------

RichieK

----------


## Nick Gellie

I have another pair that are near ready to string up in the next day or two. Grover 309s on the top and scavenged Elite tuners on the bottom.



Detail of neck join:



I used a pen wrapped in 80 grit and then 180 grit to get the profile of the wings.

----------


## GarY Nava

Thought that it was time to build a carved top!

Cheers Gary

----------


## Inklings

Have been playing around with pickguards for guitars.  The first was for a Koa Squire that my Lutherie instructor, DJ Parsons, picked up.  It has a killer '55 Fender pickup in it.  This one is Black Walnut:



The second is maple, which I wanted to use to pick up the neck on my Strat.



I found that a Dremel with a chamfering bit and a "plunge router" base did an acceptable job on the edges.

----------


## Nick Gellie

Well finally the A5 is almost finished.

Here it is on the bench chair in the workshop showing off its new colour and Shellac finish:





I was trying to emulate an Ellis A5 sunburst.  I will get it right next time.

----------


## Nick Gellie

> New logo on my latest batch of mandolins:
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the pair of mandolins in their full glory:
> 
> 
> 
> The pancake mandolin is made from a Stewmac kit made over four years ago.  It is getting a make-over.  Rosewood veneer on headstock, paring down the braces,  Golden Age tuning machines,and a new Blackwood back coming nest week.  I have a deadline of October 10th to have it ready for my son's birthday.  I will post a picture next week of it completed.
> ...


And here is the completed mandolin:

----------


## Nick Gellie

Oh!  And here is the F4 mandolin nearly finished too:



Hardware to go on next week.

----------

hank, 

jim simpson

----------


## jim simpson

That looks great Nick! I like your rosette and plan to add one like that to my project. Do you mind describing how you put the rosette together (material sourcing, etc.)? 
Thanks

----------


## John Kelly

Lovely work, Nick.  The bracing on the pancake is interesting too, and I like your bolt-on neck joint.

----------


## David Houchens

This is one of my earlier mandolins that I took back in on trade. It had not been humidified or cared for at all really. I replaced the back and changed from Ivoroid/black/ivoroid binding to Black/ivoroid. Totally stripped to bare wood and re-stained. It's got several more days of spraying to go, but I'm pleased with the overall look.

----------

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## David Houchens



----------

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## Skip Kelley

David, I don't know what that mandolin looked like before but, it looks awesome now! I love the dark burst!

----------

David Houchens

----------


## Ginridge

It's French Polishing week on the bench.  Here are three turn of the century instruments; a white crown label Washburn 111 that I X braced, a Washburn 2422 double point mandolin and an American Conservatory Mandoletto.

----------

David Houchens

----------


## Nick Gellie

Hi Jim

The rosette came from Siminoff.  I found a web page which shows how to make your own.  I will see if I can provide the web link.

----------


## j. condino

Ziricote  back on the test  rig!

j.

https://www.facebook.com/Condino-Str...6588557518578/

----------

David Houchens, 

Pete Jenner

----------


## Rick Isham

Still fairly new to the forum.  I'm Rick Weaver founder and builder of Ham Jones Guitars, Hence Rick Is Ham.. On my third Mandolin, this one from re-purposed Juniper.  Ready for buffing and hardware.  I previously built the guitar from the same wood.

----------


## GarY Nava

Just a few things on the go.............





Other than that all quiet!
Cheers Gary

----------

Jill McAuley, 

Pete Jenner

----------


## Tom Haywood

Two things on my bench this week. Prototype for the new Haywood Travel Mandolin starting to come together. Plus, an old harmonium getting new reeds and air leak repair. Talk about tedious!

----------

Nick Gellie, 

Pete Jenner

----------


## Tom Haywood

From the bench to the suitcase. Ready to travel.



Video on my Facebook page.

----------


## AaronVW

Making some progress on two GBOMs.

----------

David Houchens

----------


## tree

Trying to flatten a 25 year old slab of post oak with a scrub plane and a jack plane, for a workbench top.

Sawyer didn't want to risk his blade on flattening this for me due to blue stain, which indicates metal in there somewhere.  So far I haven't hit it . . .

----------

David Houchens

----------


## muleskinnermandos

3 New A's sprayed and hanging in the shop.

----------


## AaronVW

[QUOTE=muleskinnermandos;1644737]3 New A's sprayed and hanging in the shop.

Looks great!  What do you use/ how do you apply the black top?

----------


## muleskinnermandos

[QUOTE=AaronVW;1644758]


> 3 New A's sprayed and hanging in the shop.
> 
> Looks great!  What do you use/ how do you apply the black top?


Thanks, and thanks for asking. . .

The colors on these mandos were all sprayed using TransTint liquid stains dissolved in 1# superblonde shellac. The darker colors take a few coats, but there's not much thickness to it.

----------


## AaronVW

Thanks.  I'm planning on a black top for one of my octave mandolins and may give that a try!

----------


## muleskinnermandos

Stepping back in the process a bit on the above batch of mandos, but couldn't help sharing the moment this Tasmanian Blackwood pops when the first coat of sealer hits it (not to mention the first Walnut back becoming incredibly deep).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6zwAcgWrhI

----------


## buckhorn

here is what I've been doing since the first of the year.. there are three awaiting on binding, two waiting on tops, and one needing a top and a back.. there are also 14 F style rims, 10 A style rims and 20 necks somewhere in the mix..  it was a cold winter ,,  but can you smell spring coming ???

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Cooking up some new ideas along with the current set of builds . . .



Steve

----------


## Tavy

> here is what I've been doing since the first of the year.. there are three awaiting on binding, two waiting on tops, and one needing a top and a back.. there are also 14 F style rims, 10 A style rims and 20 necks somewhere in the mix..  it was a cold winter ,,  but can you smell spring coming ???


That's some serious batch building there!  :Smile:

----------


## David Houchens

Amazon Rosewood/Engelmann Spruce 00 12 fret. Had this set of wood for 8-10 years. Can't wait to hear it.

----------


## ccravens

> 


Stunningly beautiful..

----------

David Houchens

----------


## soliver

Been Cranking out a lot of Armrests lately. I found a lovely little piece of East Indian Rosewood in the scrap bin at the local Rockler. ... Never worked it before, but this piece is very nice.... The Rosewood Armrest is on the left of a piece of Sapele that came from the scrap bin of Marty Jacobson's shop that I am finishing up for someone her on the cafe.

----------


## Dusepo

Some lacewood AKA London plane for the next build.


A cherry and meranti body just finished.


Fitting pegs for medieval lute.



Shellac drying in the spring sunshine on a medieval lute with cherry body and an oud arbi with sapele and meranti body.

----------

darylcrisp, 

David Houchens, 

John Kelly, 

Pete Jenner, 

sebastiaan56, 

Simon DS

----------


## fox

Rebuilding an old ovation six string.....

----------


## garryireland

That ovation looks cool Fox

----------


## muleskinnermandos

Another batch of Muleskinner mandolins out in the wild.

Videos and audio clips are coming soon!!!

----------

Pete Jenner

----------


## Martin Ohrt

These are really beautiful, Andy!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## fscotte

Well, not technically on my bench any longer.

----------

Clinton Johnson, 

darylcrisp, 

hank

----------


## RHDean

Restoring an old Stella Lead Belly 12 string H912, got a lot of work to do

----------


## RHDean

*Another batch of Muleskinner mandolins out in the wild.*
Went to your site, wow, I mean ...just WOW, you have some awesome instruments, both in beauty and sound(I listened to Whiskey before breakfast) Some people prefer the classic instruments and long time originals, no problem with that, but I prefer a custom build from a luthier such as yourself. If...and that's a big if, I get at least good enough to justify a classy instrument such as yours, I may be calling on you.

----------


## muleskinnermandos

Thanks so much Martin

- - - Updated - - -




> *Another batch of Muleskinner mandolins out in the wild.*
> Went to your site, wow, I mean ...just WOW, you have some awesome instruments, both in beauty and sound(I listened to Whiskey before breakfast) Some people prefer the classic instruments and long time originals, no problem with that, but I prefer a custom build from a luthier such as yourself. If...and that's a big if, I get at least good enough to justify a classy instrument such as yours, I may be calling on you.


Thank you so much for the kind words. Always looking for a new challenge and working with players directly like yourself.

----------


## RHDean

Who' Martin????

----------


## Dobe

17" Redwood topped/Maple archtop, done spraying.



and, finally getting to the full restoration of my 20's D-21.

----------


## muleskinnermandos

> Another batch of Muleskinner mandolins out in the wild.
> 
> Videos and audio clips are coming soon!!!


And here are a couple of video/audio clips of the mandolins as previously mentioned.

#009 Blue Burst (walnut//adirondack spruce): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3-P32K3wDw&t=17s

#010 Black Top Mandolin (tasmanian blackwood/adirondack spruce): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CjBpujLt4s

#012 Oval hole (yellow birch/adirondack spruce): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fsw8_Gl3de0

----------


## Chris Pritchett

20" scale two-point octave mandolin with violin style edges. One piece rippled sycamore back.

----------

hank

----------


## banjomanwv



----------


## banjomanwv

Finally got a chance to sit down at my CNC and figure out how to bind the mandolin fingerboard while it was still on the CNC so I could cut my frets slots after it was bound and not have any glue in the fret slots

----------


## soliver

I've been working on a custom order for a Cafe Member that I thought was worth sharing: this fellow asked me to inset a "Hobo Nickel" Penny into an East Indian Rosewood Armrest. I've learned that a "Hobo Nickel" is when someone uses engraving tools to reshape the relief image on a coin to whatever they want. This fellow is a big fan of Garcia so he felt this coin engraved with the Grateful Dead lightning bolt would be a great tribute to that! I'm super pleased with how it's turned out:

----------

darylcrisp, 

Drew Streip, 

hank, 

Jesse Kinman

----------


## Pete Jenner

oops.

----------


## Pete Jenner

> 20" scale two-point octave mandolin with violin style edges. One piece rippled sycamore back.


Love it.

----------

hank

----------


## Dusepo

Turkish oud and renaissance cittern

----------


## MandoCando

Very beautiful!!

- - - Updated - - -




> Turkish oud and renaissance cittern


This is lovely! I've love to see this finished.

----------

Dusepo

----------


## MandoCando

> Turkish oud and renaissance cittern



Hello, I took a moment to review your website and I'm wondering why the headstock tips back like that. I'm very curious about it and wondering what the case looks like. I will be visiting Europe in 2019, and am now wondering how I'm gonna get one of these back with me.   :Smile:

----------


## Dusepo

> Very beautiful!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> This is lovely! I've love to see this finished.


Thanks! I posted a thread about the finished cittern, you can see it here: https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/s...ished-building
The oud will be finished soon.




> Hello, I took a moment to review your website and I'm wondering why the headstock tips back like that. I'm very curious about it and wondering what the case looks like. I will be visiting Europe in 2019, and am now wondering how I'm gonna get one of these back with me.


That pegbox angle is normal for lutes and ouds. You can see many cases suitable for this instrument on google image search, which gives you an idea of how they work: https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ou...w=1920&bih=930

----------


## John Kelly

Another fine instrument, Jo.

----------

Dusepo

----------


## MandoCando

> Thanks! I posted a thread about the finished cittern, you can see it here: https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/s...ished-building
> The oud will be finished soon.
> 
> 
> 
> That pegbox angle is normal for lutes and ouds. You can see many cases suitable for this instrument on google image search, which gives you an idea of how they work: https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ou...w=1920&bih=930


Thank you for sharing this information! Such a beautiful instrument. I'm starting a separate savings for this to pick up on the trip!   :-)

----------

Dusepo

----------


## David Houchens

After getting the ok on the sunburst, I've built up the base color with shellac and sprayed a coat of lacquer over it.

  Now to get back on schedule

----------


## Skip Kelley

David, your guitar looks awesome!

----------

David Houchens

----------


## David Houchens

Thanks Skip. This one has been a challenge.

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## dan in va

Hey David, if'n it was for me i'd be all over that geetar the way it is in your pic.  Very nice looking.

Speaking of finish touch up work, are you happy with the O18T yet?

----------

David Houchens

----------


## billhay4

Pretty darn nice looking guitar.
Bill

----------

David Houchens

----------


## David Houchens

Thanks Dan and Bill. I'm hoping this one lives up to all my expectations. 
  Dan, one more coat then buffing.

----------


## dan in va

Don't wear out your buffer on the O18T, David.  Feel free to let that spot blend in with the other 58 years of honest wear.
Hope y'all didn't get washed away last night with that toad strangler of a rain.
Like i was sayin', that toner looks good with all that fancy inlay.
-dy

----------

David Houchens

----------


## Papalobo

a semi hollow with a quilted Sapele top  ,Granadillo core and Claro Walnut back I just finished for Christian Gerner-Smidt of Zale

----------


## Papalobo

Quilted Maple semi Hollow made for Joe Marcinek

----------

David Houchens, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Jacob Hagerty

Building rims for my first batch of mandolins.

----------

David Houchens, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## David Houchens

Honduran Rosewood 000 with Red spruce top. This one was my guinea pig for the arm bevel.

----------

Dobe, 

Dusepo, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## muleskinnermandos

The latest batch of three being worked on in the Muleskinner Instruments shop. Some classic combinations and some awe-inspiring figuring on that back, neck and sides.

Heading to a festival in Southern Vermont this week (Green Mountain Bluegrass and Roots) and sadly these 3 will be hanging around the shop while I am there, but I will have a handful of Muleskinners in tow and a vendor tent in the festival grounds. If anyone is around, come on by and say hello and pick a Mule!

tent

----------

Dusepo, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## billhay4

Andy,
Is that a scyamore back and sides? If so, I'd like your impressions of sycamore as a tonewood?
Thanks,
Bill

----------

hank

----------


## Steve Hinde

Mandolin ribs and guitar sides cut out and thicknessed. Sure is sad to see so much beautiful wood in the dust collector.... :Coffee:

----------

Dusepo, 

hank, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## muleskinnermandos

> Andy,
> Is that a scyamore back and sides? If so, I'd like your impressions of sycamore as a tonewood?
> Thanks,
> Bill


Sycamore, yes.

I am happy to offer impressions when it's done. This is the first instrument I've built of American Sycamore.

----------

hank

----------


## soliver

That sycamore certainly looks lovely!!!

----------


## Steve Hinde

Thickness and rough out a 2 point and 2 F mandolins.

----------

Dusepo, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## tree

Finally finished my bench (see post #615), now I can properly hand plane stock without having to chase it all over the shop . . .

----------

hank, 

j. condino, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## David Houchens

Looks good and sturdy.

----------


## Chris Pritchett

Just off the bench, fiddle-style OM finished to match one of my fiddle-style mandolins.

----------

David Houchens, 

Dusepo, 

hank, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Skip Kelley

Chris, awesome work! I love the fiddle design!

----------

Chris Pritchett, 

hank

----------


## Papalobo

starting my first mandolin build

----------

David Houchens, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Drew Streip

1) StewMac dreadnought kit w/mahogany back and sides
2) A5 mandolin from scratch — pictured is my first hand-prepared plate joint, using hand planes and rubbed hide glue, and no clamps (despite my trepidation, I think it’s going to be just fine). 
—Prepping the planes, which were my late grandfather’s, took more time than the joinery. Soles flattened, irons lapped and sharpened, mouth opening set... this is a craft in and of itself.

----------


## Marty Jacobson

> starting my first mandolin build


Who makes those furry mandolin plates?

----------


## Papalobo

Stew-mac lots of sanding ahead , but for a rookie it's nice to skip the carving this time .

----------


## Marty Jacobson

On my bench is a bunch of metal parts from my old Dr. Jekell CNC machine. The Mr. Hyde CNC machine will be emerging soon, after a little more dismantling and fabricating some more billet parts.

----------

David Houchens, 

hank, 

Matt Harris, 

usqebach

----------


## j. condino

> Stew-mac lots of sanding ahead , but for a rookie it's nice to skip the carving this time .


Hand carving the spruce is my favorite part of a build.

----------

hank

----------


## Eric Oliver

Hey Marty.
The image on the monitor - what is that?

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Campanella Due.

----------


## j. condino

Condino chambered Les Paul style singlecut with back from the craigslist cocobolo log; cutaway gets finished after the neck is attached.

----------

David Houchens, 

hank

----------


## tree

Wow, James - what kind of pickups you gonna put in?

----------


## Eric Foulke

It has been a while...
Carving a couple Imperial top and back plates.

----------

hank, 

Marty Jacobson

----------


## Dobe

25' 00-21 re-furbish. Got it all re-braced and buttoned up / bound. Top re-colored and varnished.

 





And just finished off an archtop.

----------

David Houchens

----------


## John Kelly

A flat-top mandola I have just finished.  Top is cedar, back is cherry and the sides are walnut.  No real reason for the choices other than I had this wood in my stockpile and wanted to make a mandola but only had sides in walnut and a enough for a back in the cherry!  The neck is made from recycled Austrian Oak from a pew which was being recycled from a local church during a refurbishment project;  the pews had been installed in the church in 1908, so I reckoned the oak would be fairly stable by now.  Fingerboard in from a stock of Canadian maple I was gifted a while back by an architect friend; he was using it in a project in his own home.  I just love recycling!

I have added a soundport to this build and used a different style of bracing (a sort of H format) which I saw in use by Graham Macdonald in another posting in the forum.

----------

bbcee, 

bigbendhiker, 

Bob Clark, 

David Houchens, 

GarY Nava, 

hank, 

Ron McMillan

----------


## crooksj

Just finished F-5 ready for shipment and a "Lefty" Griffith/Loar A-5... nothing more relaxing than building an "A" after an "F" !

----------


## Bob Clark

> A flat-top mandola I have just finished.


Hello John,

Looks like a real beauty.  Thanks for posting it.  If you don't mind me asking, what scale length did you use?

Best wishes,

Bob

----------


## John Kelly

Thanks for your comment, Bob.  I did a bit of research into scale lengths and decided on 404 mm.  This seems to suit the D'Addario string set I used, 14 - 47.

----------


## Ron McMillan

> A flat-top mandola I have just finished.  Top is cedar, back is cherry and the sides are walnut.  No real reason for the choices other than I had this wood in my stockpile and wanted to make a mandola but only had sides in walnut and a enough for a back in the cherry!  The neck is made from recycled Austrian Oak from a pew which was being recycled from a local church during a refurbishment project;  the pews had been installed in the church in 1908, so I reckoned the oak would be fairly stable by now.  Fingerboard in from a stock of Canadian maple I was gifted a while back by an architect friend; he was using it in a project in his own home.  I just love recycling!
> 
> I have added a soundport to this build and used a different style of bracing (a sort of H format) which I saw in use by Graham Macdonald in another posting in the forum.


That is really lovely, John. Only a Scot would think of a pocket in the side where you can stash your beer money and car keys, just like a sporran :-)

----------


## Bob Clark

> Thanks for your comment, Bob.  I did a bit of research into scale lengths and decided on 404 mm.  This seems to suit the D'Addario string set I used, 14 - 47.


Thanks John.  Beautiful; that is exactly the length I would want.  I am glad these strings are giving you the tension you like. 

Best wishes,

Bob

----------


## David Houchens

Two A's coming along. One bound and one ready to cut binding channels.

----------

j. condino

----------


## John Kelly

> That is really lovely, John. Only a Scot would think of a pocket in the side where you can stash your beer money and car keys, just like a sporran :-)


Ron, what an ingenious idea.  I could fit one of the wee pouches that pickup makers use to hold the batteries for acoustic pickups!  Now, what else can we come up with that can exploit our Scottish inventiveness?  :Laughing:

----------


## Dan Douris

Off the bench and hanging to dry from the kid's swing set (wow I need to cut my grass!) A model. 



Also, off the bench and being delivered tonight, a competed A model.

----------

David Houchens

----------


## Vernon Hughes

My 5th take on the Griffith Loar A model. Left handed model I was asked to build. Just strung it up an hour ago.Still not where I want to be but get better on every one.

----------

David Houchens

----------


## Dan Douris

> My 5th take on the Griffith Loar A model. Left handed model I was asked to build. Just strung it up an hour ago.Still not where I want to be but get better on every one.


Really nice Vernon! I saw the FB vid you posted and although you don't play lefty it sounds great!

----------

Vernon Hughes

----------


## Dagger Gordon

> A flat-top mandola I have just finished.  Top is cedar, back is cherry and the sides are walnut.  No real reason for the choices other than I had this wood in my stockpile and wanted to make a mandola but only had sides in walnut and a enough for a back in the cherry!  The neck is made from recycled Austrian Oak from a pew which was being recycled from a local church during a refurbishment project;  the pews had been installed in the church in 1908, so I reckoned the oak would be fairly stable by now.  Fingerboard in from a stock of Canadian maple I was gifted a while back by an architect friend; he was using it in a project in his own home.  I just love recycling!
> 
> I have added a soundport to this build and used a different style of bracing (a sort of H format) which I saw in use by Graham Macdonald in another posting in the forum.


That looks very nice John. Well done. Regards Dagger

----------


## Graham McDonald

A 2-point from Tasmanian blackwood and sitka. I will be bringing it to the east coast of the US next month.

----------

Blues Healer, 

David Houchens, 

hank, 

j. condino, 

Marty Jacobson, 

Rodney Riley

----------


## SGraham

Curly walnut back and sides, red spruce soundboard, Brazilian cherry fretboard, mahogany neck soprano ukulele, with Gotoh planetary tuners. Just finished. Sorry, I messed up with the photos a bit.

----------

David Houchens, 

hank, 

Marty Jacobson

----------


## j. condino

> A 2-point from Tasmanian blackwood and sitka. I will be bringing it to the east coast of the US next month.


Beautiful work. If you bring that thing to the east coast right now, the rains and hurricane humidity weather will rip it to shreds!

----------

AMandolin

----------


## Graham McDonald

Three weeks before I leave and to arrive hopefully in delightful autumnal weather 8-)

----------

Bob Schmidt

----------


## John Kelly

Thanks, Dagger.  Your encouragement is very welcome!  I have just posted a recording of Alistair McCulloch's "The New Dawning" over on the SAW group and it features the mandola, so anyone can have a listen to it there.

----------

Dagger Gordon

----------


## Dusepo

A 5-course late medieval lute in Cherry which is almost done.

----------

AMandolin, 

David Houchens, 

Rodney Riley

----------


## Drew Streip

Not much, but I made a high-angle armrest for my mandola. I never got used to the sharp edge. So I decided to make a “distressed” amber burst to mirror the factory finish. I might dull the lacquer later but I’m pretty happy!

----------

David Houchens

----------


## David Houchens

SGraham, I really like the figured walnut. I have a few nice pieces set aside for a size 1 guitar.

----------


## SGraham

Thanks David. It was such beautiful wood, but I only had a small piece. It ended up being just enough for a soprano uke. I hope you'll post pics of your curly walnut guitar when you start building it.

----------

David Houchens

----------


## Marty Jacobson

I think I'm finally going to have enough Z axis reach....

----------

David Houchens, 

hank

----------


## Dusepo

One of a pair of renaissance mandores I've been commissioned to build...

----------

AMandolin, 

David Houchens

----------


## Walt

A pair of mandos: one for a friend and one for my three-year-old daughter. The smaller mandolin will have an 11" scale and four strings. It will be tuned to standard GDAE. The idea is to have something (a) with low string tension, and (b) small enough so a child can learn proper chords. Both mandolins have a treble sound hole and a bass side port. Both have a forward-shifted bridge like the original A-5. 
There's a lot of cleaning up and gap filling to do.

----------

David Houchens, 

hank

----------


## soliver

My wife and I recently lost our beloved 50-60 year old Redbud tree that has been in our yard since we bought our home many years ago... before we knew we had to take it down last winter, it lost some if its larger branches which I saved and seasoned because I could tell that the wood was attractive. So here is the first armrest made of Redbud wood and I had to share because I was so pleased with how attractive the grain was: 



Needless to say when I cut the tree down last month I saved some of the bigger hunks to season!

----------

Dave Kirkpatrick, 

David Houchens, 

Drew Streip, 

usqebach

----------


## David Houchens

Marty, that would do a high arch for sure.

----------


## resophonic

No mandolin content...

I had a guy I do a fair amount of repair work for, ask me to build a custom case for his wood key xylophone. I put him off several times but finally relented from his persistence and said I would take it on. I wasn't sure what I was getting myself into at the onset, I had never built a case before, let alone one with flight case hardware and a felted interior. I never felted anything before either but figured I could teach myself how to do it. I have worked in a custom cabinet shop since 1983 and done instrument repairs since 2000, should be easy, right? 72 hours later, spread out over 10 months, this is what I came up with.

The case is designed with a lift off lid and stacking trays. Bottom tray holds the keys, resonators in the next tray in the stack and the break down stand components in the top tray. The parts are presented in the order that you would need them, build the stand, add the resonators, finally the keys and stows away in the opposite order. The felting was very involved and I started with the rectangular compartments first to get the hang of it, the key tray was last. The flight case hardware all came from DIY Road cases on-line store. I have approximately 230 screws and nut and bolt fastenings which took longer than I would have guessed but then, so did everything else. I added the wheels after the case was done, it got a bit heavy. The tilt and roll wheels work pretty well.

Here are the trays prior to finish and hardware.


And images of the finished job with the Xylophone parts in place.






It's owner was very happy. I told him not to tell all of his xylophone pals who made it though. Told him I would bare my teeth, hiss and hold my fingers in a cross if someone else asked. The case was some what interesting, just to see if I could pull it off but not such a great money maker, I'll stick with instrument repairs and leave custom case builds to someone else hungrier than me.

----------

AMandolin

----------


## Marty Jacobson

> Marty, that would do a high arch for sure.


It's the arch + side depth + neck angle combined that starts to get up there for a 1-piece carbon fiber mold...

----------

David Houchens, 

hank

----------


## j. condino

The new Condino quintet- three Brazilian rosewood A5s, a striped ebony F5, and a 16" Brazilian rosewood octave mandolin, all with Ted Davis 1989 Red spruce tops....

----------

David Houchens, 

hank

----------


## sliebers

> The new Condino quintet- three Brazilian rosewood A5s, a striped ebony F5, and a 16" Brazilian rosewood octave mandolin, all with Ted Davis 1989 Red spruce tops....


Those are amazing James.  Would love to hear the octave.

----------

j. condino

----------


## Chris Pritchett

Octave mandolin No.2

----------

David Houchens, 

Dusepo, 

hank, 

John Kelly, 

Skip Kelley, 

sliebers

----------


## Dusepo

A trio of baroque guitars I've been commissioned to build...

----------


## John Kelly

More interesting stuff there, Jo.  The bridge/saddle seems to sit much nearer the tail of the instrument in those baroque instruments, even nearer than on a classical guitar.  Does this have a big effect on the tone you get?  What sort of bracing is used on the soundboard?  I really enjoy seeing all the less common instruments you have made your speciality.

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Dusepo

> More interesting stuff there, Jo.  The bridge/saddle seems to sit much nearer the tail of the instrument in those baroque instruments, even nearer than on a classical guitar.  Does this have a big effect on the tone you get?  What sort of bracing is used on the soundboard?  I really enjoy seeing all the less common instruments you have made your speciality.


Thanks! Yes, the bridge is further down than on a modern mandolin, certainly (though not relatively more so than a baroque mandolin of the same era). It might be to do with fixed vs floating bridge. I am using a bracing pattern based on this surviving instrument by Voboam:

The sound of a baroque guitar is quite different to that of a modern guitar - more delicate and with lots of 'campanellas' ('little bells') facilitated by the re-eantrant tuning, where the melody is between the thumb and fingers and rings out differently. This video gives a good example: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BC7JNE8TdmY

----------


## buckhorn

now that the weather has cooled, I've started forming rims and building necks.. Gotten pretty good with the hot pipe method.. Ran across a good few lengths of 2in x 3in maple and also made several 1pc necks too

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## John Kelly

Thanks, Jo, and especially for the link to the baroque guitar being played.  It has a really lovely sound and so different from a modern classical guitar.

----------

Dusepo

----------


## David Houchens

Well the Cocobolo 00-14 fret ended up with a rubbed stain top. The owner was very pleased and so was I. 
  Again I'll say thanks to James Condino for some lovely wood.

----------

j. condino, 

Rush Burkhardt, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## jim simpson

I did my first x-brace in a long time. This is the inside of what I call my Dudenmonster. The top was one of Lynn D's that didn't meet his quality level. I cut out the oval hole and made a rosette so far.

----------

David Houchens, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## David Houchens

Just sent this one out yesterday. Finally getting caught up.

 Sorry for the glare.

----------

j. condino, 

Skip Kelley, 

Vernon Hughes

----------


## j. condino

> Well the Cocobolo 00-14 fret ended up with a rubbed stain top. The owner was very pleased and so was I. 
>   Again I'll say thanks to James Condino for some lovely wood.


I have more of that log available if anyone is interested....

The mandolin looks great!

----------

David Houchens

----------


## sliebers

Very nice David.  I bought some of that cocobolo from James as well.  Have not gotten around to building with it yet.  How was it for bending the sides?





> Well the Cocobolo 00-14 fret ended up with a rubbed stain top. The owner was very pleased and so was I. 
>   Again I'll say thanks to James Condino for some lovely wood.

----------

David Houchens

----------


## sliebers

#11 mando and #12 guitar almost ready to leave the bench for their new homes.

----------

j. condino, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Skip Kelley

> #11 mando and #12 guitar almost ready to leave the bench for their new homes.


Very, very nice!!

----------

sliebers

----------


## pops1

> Thanks! Yes, the bridge is further down than on a modern mandolin, certainly (though not relatively more so than a baroque mandolin of the same era). It might be to do with fixed vs floating bridge. I am using a bracing pattern based on this surviving instrument by Voboam:
> 
> The sound of a baroque guitar is quite different to that of a modern guitar - more delicate and with lots of 'campanellas' ('little bells') facilitated by the re-eantrant tuning, where the melody is between the thumb and fingers and rings out differently. This video gives a good example: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BC7JNE8TdmY


That's one of the nicest things I have heard in a long time, thanks.

----------


## artdeco

They grow down from the ceiling and you harvest them in the fall. these are almost ripe.

----------

hank, 

j. condino

----------


## Vernon Hughes

Real nice!

----------


## buckhorn

Just spent a week making rims and have ended up with a dozen each of F and A styles.. I came across some nice figured maple and cut into rim slats.. With the scrap  leftovers I guess I will form up the rest of the parts for the F style rims..  This batch has been exceptionally easy bending over the hot pipe.. Seems that some batches bend like butter when sawed with proper grain direction..  The weather has turned cooler so now's the time for the heat work...

----------


## David Houchens

sliebers, It bent well. I had a bit of warping across thye side but that was operator error I think. I think I had the blanket too hot.

----------


## David Houchens

[QUOTEI have more of that log available if anyone is interested....][/QUOTE]

James PM sent.

----------


## Dusepo

Here's the body 6 course of a renaissance lute I'm currently building:

and here's the rose I carved for it:

----------


## muleskinnermandos



----------


## Papalobo

starting my first F5 build ( and first acoustic after 20 years of building electrics) using the Stew mac kit.  I found a nice piece of Claro Walnut in the scrap bin for the headstock overlay .  just rough cut for now.

----------


## Jacob Hagerty

#4,5,6 on the bench 2 F5s and a 3 point. Facebook Hagerty mandolins

----------

Don Grieser

----------


## Dusepo

Renaissance lute and baroque guitar almost finished...

----------


## John Kelly

The grain in that milti-piece guitar back is amazing, Jo.  I am assuming it is multi-piece with the recurring pattern?  Once again, lovely instruments.

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Dusepo

> The grain in that milti-piece guitar back is amazing, Jo.  I am assuming it is multi-piece with the recurring pattern?  Once again, lovely instruments.


Thanks! And yes that's correct. It's multi-piece London plane.

----------


## muleskinnermandos

> 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmPxl2xDhuQ

----------


## jim simpson

Couple of shots of my Dudenmonster project (slow progress) as I've glued the top to the sides. I made up some fresh hide glue, heated up the surfaces with my heat gun first to buy a little time. I didn't try to be too neat with my gluing but was surprised when I took the clamps off to see that I wasn't sloppy at all.

----------


## Dusepo



----------


## Dusepo



----------


## Drew Streip

I guess technically _off_ my bench now... I just leveled the finish (Royal-Lac) and am waiting for it to cure. 

I also built the shelves and the picture frames for our new nursery! 



And my mandolin is starting to take very rough shape.

----------

soliver

----------


## Hovington Instruments

The K4 style, with aperture, Mandocello rim and soundboard just came out of the mold after the glue up.. Really happy with how it looks so far..  Check out the playlist of the build here:  https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...YC8NYCNPNDb-xJ

----------

Dusepo

----------


## soliver

I scored some Macassar Ebony for a good price on flea bay ... I have been very pleased with how nicely it works (I've never worked ebony before). .... first coat of poly this evening:

----------


## Walt

> A pair of mandos: one for a friend and one for my three-year-old daughter. The smaller mandolin will have an 11" scale and four strings. It will be tuned to standard GDAE. The idea is to have something (a) with low string tension, and (b) small enough so a child can learn proper chords. Both mandolins have a treble sound hole and a bass side port. Both have a forward-shifted bridge like the original A-5. 
> There's a lot of cleaning up and gap filling to do.


I applied the sunburst last night. Here are a couple of shots of the two backs. The full-size mando is the quilted maple and the short-scale mandolin is the curly maple.

----------

j. condino

----------


## Joe Mendel

Just finished this "Man-jo!" The customer came up with that name and I like it better than banjo-in! It's loud! Hopefully the heavy rim will keep it from potato-chipping like so many of the old ones have.

----------


## Papalobo

a semi hollow with Ebiara / flame maple core  Cocobolo top and Rosewood back . The neck is Mahogany/Ebony  a 20th anniversary project for the shop

----------


## Drew Streip

Done! Finished at 11pm on NYE. It definitely has a handmade, first-instrument aesthetic, but it sounds amazing!

----------


## graham darden

> sliebers, It bent well. I had a bit of warping across thye side but that was operator error I think. I think I had the blanket too hot.


Couple of years ago when you were talking bout getting a blanket. Like it?

----------


## Rob Roy

Beautiful work Drew, doesn't look like a first effort based on your pictures! I especially like your headstock treatment. How about a picture of the back? What's the scale length on that dred?

----------


## Drew Streip

> Beautiful work Drew, doesn't look like a first effort based on your pictures! I especially like your headstock treatment. How about a picture of the back? What's the scale length on that dred?


Thanks man! To be ultra-transparent, this is a StewMac kit that I just added some personal touches to. I have some hobby woodworking experience, and if you held a gun to my head I could make a playable guitar from scratch, but I wanted to start with some known quantities to understand the materials at this level. There is an A5 scratch build on my workbench, though!

----------


## oldwave maker

Made a couple of slip-in ebony capos for bandmate's Larry Pogreba custom doubleneck steel guitar made from an old yard sale mahogany water ski. Oldest position marker is an 1803 US nickel. Double nut made from the aluminum runner on the ski bottom. Sounds 1956 with ancient teisco gold foils thru a 56 supro amp......

----------

j. condino

----------


## jim simpson

A break from my mandolin build to finish this tele project: hide covered face, neck pickup ring not yet installed. I still need to string up to test and setup.

----------

j. condino

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Some custom inlay and 3D Tortoise binding for a new Sorensen VX -- 



Steve

----------


## soliver

A cafe member requested that I test my wood burning and staining skills for this custom armrest. A before stain and after.

----------

usqebach

----------


## Valerie Jestice

> A cafe member requested that I test my wood burning and staining skills for this custom armrest. A before stain and after.


I think it turned out perfect!

----------


## CES

Drew, nice job, especially for a first go at it! Spencer, I’m not an armrest guy, but you’re making me consider one...

----------

Drew Streip, 

soliver

----------


## Dusepo

Some of the instruments I'm currently working on...

----------

AMandolin

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Not on my bench, per se, but curly maple makes chicken taste pretty nice....

----------

j. condino

----------


## Rick Jones

> Not on my bench, per se, but curly maple makes chicken taste pretty nice....


Hahaha!! I saw the flames, and immediately assumed this was Mr. Condino's post. I see he was first in line to thank you for it!

----------

j. condino

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Here's my duplicator.

----------

darylcrisp, 

David Houchens, 

j. condino, 

John Bertotti

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Varnishing.

 

Steve

----------


## sebastiaan56

Experimenting, as usual. Mandela size. So many firsts, hide glue exclusively, pegbox, bowl and all sorts of excursions into relevant and irrelevant historical instruments. Is Lorenzo Lippi still selling Roman Mandolin plans?

----------

Dusepo

----------


## oldwave maker

There once was a woodbutcher named Kemnitzer,
Whose brain I picked at my bench,
Cuz his mandos resembled sonic fine art.
While mine were like lipstick on a wrench

----------

Andy Miller, 

Graham McDonald, 

j. condino, 

Marty Jacobson, 

oliverkollar, 

Rick Jones, 

soliver, 

Tom Sanderson, 

tree, 

Walt

----------


## Marty Jacobson

I think that counts as a look of great trepanation.

----------


## Eric Oliver

> I think that counts as a look of great trepanation.


That is high art, right there.

----------

Marty Jacobson

----------


## JimKo

Hey Bill, Some situations call for fine art and some for a wrench.

----------


## Drew Streip

A crib for my impending baby! And, while I’m on paternity leave, a cool 2-point Alvarez with a detaching fingerboard and wonky handmade nut & bridge that I’ll probably replace.

----------


## Scott R

Just finished my first batch of mandolin tuner buttons for Gotoh shafts. Lots of sanding work tonight  :Smile: 

These are Ebony, sugar maple and Paduk.

----------

j. condino

----------


## soliver

I was visiting a friend recently who has spent a good deal of time making knives. He had a few bits an bobs of things that he wasn't using and he passed on to me a nice piece of what he referred to as "stabilized boxwood burl" ... Apparently boxwood burl while very attractive is also very fragile. It is sold as "stabilized" in that it is infused or injected (who knows?) with some sort of plastic or epoxy resin.... It is beautiful stuff indeed!



Also finishing up a very nice piece of figured Ambrosia Maple for a Cafe Member's Breedlove:

----------


## artdeco

With the cost of linear motion components plummeting on the web, you can put together a three-axis contraption like this for under $300.

----------

John Bertotti

----------


## Marty Jacobson

> I was visiting a friend recently who has spent a good deal of time making knives. He had a few bits an bobs of things that he wasn't using and he passed on to me a nice piece of what he referred to as "stabilized boxwood burl" ... Apparently boxwood burl while very attractive is also very fragile. It is sold as "stabilized" in that it is infused or injected (who knows?) with some sort of plastic or epoxy resin.... It is beautiful stuff indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> Also finishing up a very nice piece of figured Ambrosia Maple for a Cafe Member's Breedlove:


Are you sure that's boxwood burl? Looks more like buckeye to me. It is cool stuff, and a good thing it's stabilized. It's almost like punk wood without some sort of help. Soaking it in super glue works well, too.

----------


## muleskinnermandos

A new A-style from the Muleskinner shop. Literally just strung up about 5 minutes before these shots. Sycamore back, neck and sides. Demo coming to Youtube channel soon.

More photos on the Muleskinner Instruments Facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/pg/muleskin...88643945164815

----------

Marty Jacobson

----------


## JPMandolin

So I'm not a luthier by any means, but I've been browsing this site for awhile and thought someone might appreciate the work I'm trying to do.  Or maybe there's someone like me who is just fiddling around.  This is a small album of what I've been testing the waters with.  Knowing these aren't exactly worth a whole lot, I picked up a Holdrio Piccolo and am currently restoring it.

http://imgur.com/a/Pxbbntd

On mobile, so forgive me for formatting.

----------

Donal H, 

j. condino

----------


## oldwave maker

Lightly scalloping the idaho engelmann x bracing on a 3 string 32" scale minstrel  banjo bass made from 70 yr old redwood and a recycled 22" bass drum. A combination of words I've never heard before, at least in english! And room for a mando neck too.......

----------

Charles E., 

hank

----------


## Hovington Instruments

This is a picture of the Mandocello getting a back glued on.

----------


## buckhorn

Lately I've been spending a lot of shop time bending and forming rims, both A's and F's..  I found several  1x6's a while ago that have some nice birdseye figure and thought to save for special projects.. I was able to cut out several necks, rim slats, and still have some pieces for 2pc backs..  I was surprised when forming how easy the rim slats were to bend.. I use the hot pipe method , but these bent so easily that there was hardly any scorching at all.. Ended up with more than  a dozen each of A's  and F's..  There are more then enough necks for all of them.. I also pre-formed enough bent parts as well to last a while.. Like to think I've learned the touch with bending  maple ..  Even figured maple...

----------

Nick Gellie, 

Paul Statman

----------


## John Bertotti

Maple and redwood but the redwood is not going to be used currently I am switching to a nice piece of sitka.

----------


## buckhorn

..   working on a few in the white.   Their waiting for binding..

----------

darylcrisp, 

WaxwellHaus

----------


## oldwave maker

WTF? No joke. Peghead detail of that 3 string acoustic minstrel banjarron. With the added 3rd string it must be for Dawg music. Blame it all on the daily giant Mandolincafe mug of Mayan dark roast!

----------

hank, 

j. condino, 

Paul Statman, 

WaxwellHaus

----------


## Jacob Hagerty

Hagerty Mandolins on the bench

I started building mandolins about 3 years ago, I have wanted to build one since I started playing back in 2001.  I started with an IV F5 kit for #1, for #2 I did a stewmac F5 kit. I had never built instruments previous to starting F5s. I was always drawn to the appearance and thats what I wanted to build.  #3 was my first build from complete scratch, its also the first to have a spirit varnish finish with a FP.  Numbers 1,2,3 have hand rubbed sunburst finishes.

So now I am completely addicted to building, I built myself a nice little shop and I'm getting a nice little tool collection. So I decided to build a batch of 3 mandolins, 2 F5s and a 3 point that a friend and I came up with. On the bench today is #4,5,6 pictured below in the white, they will get their backs glued on next week. I've also included some pictures of #1,2,3  as well as the hand cut inlay for #3. 

if you would like to see more of the build process feel free to check out my Facebook page Hagerty Mandolins

Thanks to everybody on the mandolin cafe for all the incredible help. Huge shout out to Jim Hilburn for donating the wood for the 3 point, and the countless tips.

----------

darylcrisp, 

Don Grieser, 

hank, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Don Grieser

Looking really good, Jacob. Hope I get to try that 3 point--cool design work.

----------


## Paul Statman

These look great, Jacob! Very cool three point, too - and with a G-5 peghead, yet!
~ Also, that's some pretty picking you're doing over there on your originals. The first I heard the you tube "Muddy Road". 
I'll be returning to watch the rest. Cheers!

----------


## Hovington Instruments

Making K4 with aperture style Mandocello blueprints

----------

hank, 

Marty Jacobson, 

Paul Statman, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Paul Statman

That is one beautiful beast. More photos from other angles, please?

----------


## Dusepo

An old Neapolitan mandolin which has been in for repair and restoration the last 2 months. It goes back to it's owner tomorrow.

----------

Levi S, 

Paul Statman

----------


## soliver

A batch of Armrests in their finishing stages. A very nice grouping ranging from dark to light... Call it God's color gradient  :Smile:

----------

Marty Jacobson

----------


## Caseymandolin

My latest “builds”.  Top is an A style, Walnut and Cherry neck and fingerboard, with a Maple bridge 14” scale.  Bottom is an F style, Maple Neck and Padauk fingerboard & bridge, 14” scale.  Fun to build and really exciting to play.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Steve Hinde

#39 ready to go home. Added the finger rest this morning.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Phil Goodson

What' the story on that saddle?   Bone under ebony???  Teach us.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## MontanaMatt

> What' the story on that saddle?   Bone under ebony???  Teach us.


Ha, I wrote a pm with same question, wasn't sure if here was right for those questions, but now it is. :Mandosmiley:

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Steve Hinde

Phil, Matt, 
I use the bone to promote a better connection from the bridge top to the thunbwheels. A little more clarity and volume. Even with a little more mass. Also makes the the bridge top much stronger at the E cut. The ebony top keeps the woody tone without getting too bright. I am sure others have opinions and bridges have been dicussed infinium. This is my preference. I have done a lot of switching between a normal top and these, and it is just a little more to my liking with these. 
I will say that the height on each end has to be even. Otherwise the thumbwheels can buzz against the bone if not sitting parallel to each other.

----------

hank, 

j. condino, 

Paul Statman, 

Phil Goodson

----------


## muleskinnermandos

A short break from the mandolins...a dread style axe for friend, multi-instrumentalist and bandmate Brian Carroll.

----------

hank, 

oliverkollar, 

Paul Statman, 

Skip Kelley, 

Timbofood

----------


## Paul Statman

WOW! Guitar porn! Seiously, though - that is one gorgeous axe. Congratulations, Andy.

----------


## jim simpson

Here's the start of a neck re-set on a little Supertone guitar. Note the high tech heating device to remove the fretboard before steaming the neck out the body.

----------


## muleskinnermandos

A pair of Guitar Bodied Octave Mandolin rims (mahoghany and walnut)

----------

WaxwellHaus

----------


## Skip Kelley

> A short break from the mandolins...a dread style axe for friend, multi-instrumentalist and bandmate Brian Carroll.


That is one killer looking guitar!

----------


## wildpikr

> A short break from the mandolins...a dread style axe for friend, multi-instrumentalist and bandmate Brian Carroll.


Wow that's nice!  What are the wood selections?

----------


## muleskinnermandos

> Wow that's nice!  What are the wood selections?


Addy top, Mahoghany back, sides and neck. A Koa soundhole rosette and back strip and Koa/flamed maple binding...plus a flamed maple bit on the back of the neck heel.

----------


## muleskinnermandos

A mandolin being built for Green Mountain Bluegrass & Roots festival in Manchester, VT. This will be raffled off along with a Seeders banjo and a Pre-War acoustic guitar. A great festival that everyone should be aware of.

----------

Caseymandolin, 

Dusepo, 

j. condino, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Caseymandolin

My version of an F style

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Ol' number 002 getting a little French Polish refresh for IBMA 2019 -- 

 

This is the first Sorensen _Pacifica_, and the mandolin, picked by my mando-mentor Randy Torno, that made its debut way back at IBMA 2011.

Back and sides are Curly Claro Walnut.  Neck is sugar Maple with a walnut stripe.  Top is salvage-harvested Alaskan Sitka Spruce.

Steve

----------

Dusepo, 

oliverkollar

----------


## french guy

Actually on the bench , a travel training mando
sides are removable for going in a little bag , it goes with a shadow undersaddle piezo pickup , a guitar amplifier and a 9 volts battery
tuners are back of the bridge for save space and balance weight .

----------

Amanda Lyn, 

hank, 

Jim Garber, 

Matt Harris, 

mugbucket, 

Paul Statman, 

tree

----------


## Paul Statman

> Actually on the bench , a travel training mando
> sides are removable for going in a little bag , it goes with a shadow undersaddle piezo pickup , a guitar amplifier and a 9 volts battery
> tuners are back of the bridge for save space and balance weight .


That's a really innovative design, and I really like your homage to the Florentine tradition.
I dig the way you think, and I believe that Lloyd would have approved - or even loved it!

----------


## Dobe

1912 - ish A-4 needing some love. Pristine tuners and case. Nearly no frets left. Should be fun !

----------

Dusepo, 

hank, 

j. condino, 

Paul Statman

----------


## hank

Very nice A4 Dobe.  Wide fingerboard and string spacing coupled with a deep V neck made my 1913 A4 Blackface very difficult for me to play.  It’s a great sounding instrument at it’s best with Monel strings.  I threw the original nut in the case storage and replaced it with a custom M.O.P. nut to bring the string sets closer together.  The extra fingerboard width on each side is not very noticeable when played this way.  The deep V I have to live with but all in all the new string spacing made the instrument much more player friendly for me.

----------


## thistle3585

My bench at present time.

----------


## Rick Jones

They are looking good, Andrew!

----------


## Dusepo

Here's a collage of some of the stuff I'm currently working on...

----------

BeanJean, 

Gunnar, 

hank, 

John Kelly, 

Marty Jacobson

----------


## murrayk

Murray Kuun #broadway mandolin by murray kuun, on Flickr

----------

Gunnar, 

hank, 

j. condino, 

John Soper, 

mugbucket, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Dusepo

Current goings on...

----------

AMandolin, 

Gunnar, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Paul Statman

Very tasty, sir.

----------


## Paul Statman

oops..

----------


## Paul Statman

..

----------


## Paul Statman

> Murray Kuun #broadway mandolin by murray kuun, on Flickr



I really dig your take on the mandolin. Your guitars are some of the most beautiful and innovative I have ever seen (in a photo).

----------


## Caseymandolin

Working on 5 ukes before New Years 2020.

----------


## Dusepo

One baroque mandolin and one Brescian/Cremonese mandolin coming soon!




I may also offer a Lombardic one of the same shape as the Brescian/Cremonese one, if there is demand?

----------

John Kelly, 

Paul Statman

----------


## french guy

Last construction of the year

----------

Rick Jones

----------


## Steve Hinde

Tobacco burst on a pickguard.

----------

Gunnar, 

Timbofood

----------


## Steve Hinde

Color on and sealed.

----------

darylcrisp, 

Gunnar, 

Paul Statman

----------


## CES

Steve, that back is INSANE!!

----------

Gunnar, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Paul Statman

> Steve, that back is INSANE!!


The same word came out of my mouth when I saw it. The color looks great, too. Very pretty... Kudos, Steve.

----------


## Steve Hinde

Heading home this morning. MF#37.

----------

darylcrisp, 

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

Very pretty Steve!

----------


## j. condino

An early Wayne Henderson dreadnought #3 getting some love on the workbench:

----------

Skip Kelley, 

sliebers, 

Walt

----------


## sliebers

> An early Wayne Henderson dreadnought #3 getting some love on the workbench:


#3? What year was that built?

----------


## Mandoborg

Nobody said it HAD to be Mandolin related right ? How 'bout a nice 1938 Trutone D-723 restoration !! Gotta get that 'Glow' .  :Wink: 


Jim 










Stay Tuned.....   :O)

----------

Dave Richard, 

Dobe, 

oliverkollar, 

Paul Statman, 

Rush Burkhardt, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Dusepo

A Brescian/Cremonese mandolin coming along...

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Dobe

62' Benedetto . Still haven't gotten the story on how this happened but pretty sure I can do better than the last guy !    :Laughing:

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## artdeco

latest sinker Redwood topped mando soon to be strung up.

----------

Paul Statman, 

Skip Kelley, 

soliver

----------


## Paul Statman

Pretty. Is that a three piece top?

----------


## artdeco

No, it is a one piece with a few distinct grain lines.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Dusepo

A baroque mandolin and a Brescian/Cremonese mandolin resting on top of my home-made thickness sander...

...and the same two instruments, with a renaissance lute in the middle, during the shellacking process:

----------

Paul Statman, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## jim simpson

New StewMac Fret Arbor Press System to be assembled and put into use.

----------


## putnamm

Wrapped up my holiday gift making, took a short break, gave the shop a thorough cleaning... Now it's on to my next project. Going to do a series of three F5s. I had the one outside mold from my last (first) mandolin. So now I'm making two more.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

I can't wait to bring all the parts on this sweet VX together.  I've been saving this piece of wood for about 8 years --



Steve

----------

darylcrisp, 

Doug Brock, 

Dusepo, 

hank, 

Jill McAuley, 

John Soper, 

Marty Jacobson, 

Paul Statman, 

Skip Kelley, 

Steve Johnston, 

Walt

----------


## Br1ck

That must be the most outrageous piece of wood Ive seen in a very long time.

----------


## Paul Statman

> I've been saving this piece of wood for about 8 years --
> 
> Steve


That is some special kind of beauty, there, Steve. What made you break it out now?

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Paul,

I figured I had done enough high-end builds that I wouldn't accidentally screw it up!

This little billet of extraordinary quilt was so petite that I had to slip the bass side slightly to fit the scroll.  There was about 1/8" to spare (after binding) in total length and barely enough thickness to get the inside edge flat for the arching.  Definitely the tightest restrictions by the wood that I have ever had to squeezing out a back.  

For the longest time, I had imagined it would be a Sprite Two-Point, but when I realized that I could fit the scroll, it had to be a VX!

Steve

----------

darylcrisp, 

Paul Statman

----------


## hank

Steve in the white it looks eerily like human skin under magnification.  I wonder what angle of cut made this effect?   Are you gonna stain it or leave it blond?

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Steve Sorensen

My plan is to accentuate the depth with a deep 'Burst like this --



or this --



or this -- 



Steve

----------

hank, 

John Soper, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Skip Kelley

Steve, that is killer quilt!

----------


## Matt Harris

Dug my 'guitar bodied' mandola project out of storage over the holidays and finally got back to work on it. Got the box closed yesterday.

----------

Paul Statman, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Some amazing Bearclaw Sitka spruce and Curly Claro walnut on this Sorensen Big Dog octave -- wet down with little distilled water and ready for final sanding and her neck --





Steve

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Graham McDonald

A prototype for a new mandolin, with the idea of building a couple of mandolin quartets (2xmandolins, mandola and mandocello) over the next year or so, one set using this design and the other a modified F design. One set will be maple & spruce, the other Australian blackwood and King Billy pine.

Cheers

----------

hank, 

Paul Statman, 

Skip Kelley, 

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Ready to get serious about French Polishing on this Big Dog . . .





Steve

----------

Paul Statman, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Graham McDonald

The new '50s Moderne' style mandolin a bit more advanced. Very much inspired by the marvellous guitars of the Pagellis from Switzerland.

----------

hank, 

John Bertotti, 

Matt Harris, 

Paul Statman, 

Rick Jones

----------


## John Bertotti

Very nice! Love the look!

----------


## soliver

Not necessarily what's on my bench, more like what's running TO my bench! I'm spending the weekend running real "grown up" power out to my 12x20 shop. It's been running off an extension cord for about the last decade and I've constantly had to turn off the heater or AC to turn on the table saw or sander. Let's just say I've melted more than a few extension cord ends! I am running 2 20 amp circuits (1 for tools, 1 for a window unit AC, small radiant heater and/or the dehumidifier that Marty J. gave me) and a 15 amp circuit (for lights).

So far the most trying (surprisingly) is filling back in the trench. Let's just say type 1 diabetes and digging are not happy bedfellows. Sitting on the deck enjoying the view whilst waiting for my blood sugar to come back up so I can get back after it!

----------

hank, 

Marty Jacobson, 

mreidsma

----------


## Steve Sorensen

First French Polish session (quick cell phone shot) on the "Angel Step" quilted Sorensen VX --



Steve

----------

CES, 

Gunnar, 

hank, 

mugbucket, 

Rick Jones

----------


## Steve Hinde

Octave neck fitting.

- - - Updated - - -

----------

hank

----------


## zookster

Octave mandolin, sitka spruce soundboard and ovangol back and sides.  22 3/4"  scale length.

----------

hank

----------


## SBJ

Steve, what is the scale, depth, length, etc. on your octave? It seems unusual to have an oval hole on a carved top.

----------


## Steve Hinde

SBJ,
Scale is 22 inches.  Length is 17, upper bout 9 and lower bout 12. Body depth is 3 1/2 and 4. Carved X braced Sitka Spruce top. High flame Maple back. Fingerboard is ramped on the top like some 12 fret mandolins.

----------


## Paul Statman

> Steve, what is the scale, depth, length, etc. on your octave? It seems unusual to have an oval hole on a carved top.


What an odd thing to say, SBJ!
Gibson and quite a few others have had some success with an oval hole in a carved top.

----------

brunello97

----------


## buckhorn

with all the down time thanks to this virus stuff, I've been keeping busy building parts ahead...

----------

hank

----------


## SBJ

Sorry, I was referring only to octave mandolins. In my limited experience, I've only seen f holes in arch top octave mandolins (GBOMs).

----------


## muleskinnermandos

On the Muleskinner bench...a pair of guitar bodied octave mandolins.

----------

hank

----------


## jljohn

> On the Muleskinner bench...a pair of guitar bodied octave mandolins.


Those are beautiful Andy.  Are they mahogany and walnut?  Or is the one on the right Tasmanian Blackwood?  Are they both the same body depth?  I think it's just the visual effect of the lighter binding, but the one of the right looks less deep.

Can't wait to see them finished and strung up!

----------


## muleskinnermandos

> Those are beautiful Andy.  Are they mahogany and walnut?  Or is the one on the right Tasmanian Blackwood?  Are they both the same body depth?  I think it's just the visual effect of the lighter binding, but the one of the right looks less deep.
> 
> Can't wait to see them finished and strung up!


Same specs. One of left is mahogany and the one on the right is walnut with a maple binding (the peghead logo inlay will be maple as well to match).

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Today -- Big Dog Barks!



Steve

----------

hank, 

Paul Statman, 

Pete Jenner

----------


## Paul Statman

> Today -- Big Dog Barks!
> 
> Steve


Arf-Arf!

----------


## muleskinnermandos

An update from the Muleskinner Instruments bench...GBOM

----------

hank

----------


## tree

Osage orange neck?

Very nice

----------


## HoGo

> Osage orange neck?
> 
> Very nice


Looks like spanish cedar to me. Osage looks more similar to ash or elm.

----------


## hank

I just got a couple Red Mulberry neck blanks from American Tonewoods that are yellowish, heavy and hard as nails looking from it’s burly narly grain.  I’ve seen a large bar top made from Bois D’ arc.  It had a dark section and the rest more yellow blond.

----------


## Nick Gellie

Getting ready for staining.

----------

hank, 

Paul Statman

----------


## i8dpeach

French Polish is so rewarding!
 :Grin:

----------

hank, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Paul Statman

i8dpeach ~ I never saw an A-5 with a scroll before. Very tastefully done, sir.

----------


## i8dpeach

> i8dpeach ~ I never saw an A-5 with a scroll before. Very tastefully done, sir.


Thanks Paul!!! It's a throwback to Orville and... you can't say you don't have a scroll!!!  :Smile:  :Laughing:

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## sonic

Finally making some progress

----------

hank, 

Marty Jacobson

----------


## Graham McDonald

Playing around with some bound head plate ideas for the next couple of developmental mandolins as part of a project to build a matched mandolin quartet.The one on the left is bookmatched gidgee or mulga (or some similar dry country acacia) with the sapwood in the middle. The one on the left is the same sort of acacia with a strip of flamed Australian blackwood in the middle.

----------

brunello97, 

hank, 

Jonathan Ward, 

oliverkollar, 

Paul Statman, 

TheMandoKit

----------


## Walt

This is technically whats on my kitchen table. Im finishing up French Polishing the lap steel prototype. Finish is an homage to the Gibson A-3. Waiting on ivoroid to show up for pickguard and humbucker covers.

----------

hank, 

Paul Statman

----------


## mtucker

> Today -- Big Dog Barks!
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Thats some bear claw 🧸 Beautiful Steve!

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## hank

Is this the same cypress slab you were working on last October Matt?  I really like it and your headstock shape and layout.  Hope all is well there and your wife and newest addition to your family are home and safe before this pandemic arrived.  I’m finishing up on our ClearView Cyclone installation in our basement shop and hope to get started on a couple of F4’s when I finish tweaking this gigantic dust vacuum system.  I wanted a Woodmaster 2675 drum sander but decided this had to happen first since we have a basement gas furnace and our lungs are old and more-fine dust sensitive.

----------


## Walt

> Is this the same cypress slab you were working on last October Matt?


It is, Hank! I've been working on it on-and-off for a while now. I have really liked the bald cypress as a solid-body guitar wood, but it does scratch and dent very easily in its unfinished state.
All is well down here. Hope we can get together again once all this stuff passes. That'll be nice having that big vacuum system up and running in your shop. Glad to hear you'll soon have some mandos in the works. That chocolate and vanilla F-5 was outstanding!

----------


## Mandoborg

> Playing around with some bound head plate ideas for the next couple of developmental mandolins as part of a project to build a matched mandolin quartet.The one on the left is bookmatched gidgee or mulga (or some similar dry country acacia) with the sapwood in the middle. The one on the left is the same sort of acacia with a strip of flamed Australian blackwood in the middle.


Graham, both of those headstocks are very aesthetically pleasing. I'm partial to the one on the right, ( very Monteleone'ish ). I also go out of my way to use sapwood to add another dimension to my headstocks. I find stark , black headstocks incredibly boring. I was just curious if a set of regular F tuners will fit  with such dramatic flares to the sides. 

Thanks,

Jim

----------


## TheMandoKit

> Playing around with some bound head plate ideas for the next couple of developmental mandolins as part of a project to build a matched mandolin quartet.The one on the left is bookmatched gidgee or mulga (or some similar dry country acacia) with the sapwood in the middle. The one on the left is the same sort of acacia with a strip of flamed Australian blackwood in the middle.


Graham:

Very nice! Always a fan of creative use of sapwood, and the flamed blackwood adds a nice accent without being too contrast-y.

What will the actual mandos look like? Inquiring minds, etc.

----------


## hank

Thank you Matt.  I used some of Mr. Heidens special sauce on that F5.  I plan to copy my 23 F4 for the most part on these next two builds.  I considered giving hobby luthiery up because of the fine dust lung damage and explosion risk in our basement but decided to deal with it a couple months ago.  I ordered a clearview cyclone 1800 CV max and a bunch of plumbing stuff and have been working way too hard to install it.  My Immune system or lack one and a pandemic has made me pretty happy with my decision.

----------


## Graham McDonald

Pics of the two mandolins. The more guitar shaped instrument is the second of this design after I posted the first one a few weeks ago. This one is around 1/4" wider and longer and seems more in proportion than the first one. A single soundhole in the upper bout instead of the stylised f-holes of the first one. The other is a modified A shape with a squared off neck block. The idea for both mandolins is to bolt on the neck from the outside using a 3/16" bolt into a t-nut mounted on the inside of the neck block. The head of the bolt is hidden by a hole in the front of the heel drilled using a counter-bore. The A mandolin is also trying a paulownia lattice capped with carbon fiber on the outside only. The soundboard is a piece of King Billy pine from Tasmania which was a bit thinner than I would normally use and has a noticeable knot in the middle which I had hoped I could carve around but it went at an unexpected angle. It is carved to a around.140 - .150" all over. The other one with the tone bars is carved more or less normally as you would do for an F-5. The tailpiece mounting are also an experiment. The tailblock is laminated from three pieces of mahogany with a hole drilled to take a barrel nut and a smaller vertical hole drilled for a bolt the the tailpiece will pivot off. I am suspecting the King Billy soundboard with the CF lattice especially will respond best with a lower break angle over the bridge, so the tailpiece will be height adjustable with the mounting bolt. The carbonfiber tubes (old arrow shafts from a bow-hunting friend) should absorb the compressional force from the tailpiece. We will see what will happen.

----------

dotbot, 

hank, 

Paul Statman, 

soliver

----------


## hank

Great Ideas Graham.  I really like your headstocks and reworked guitar shape/aperture location.  Can I suggest using a magnet with a wooden laminate cap for a flush fit bolt hole cover on your neck.  I used one on my truss rod cover.  Removal is easy because the magnet’s attraction to your bolt(small distance)isn’t as strong as steel against it’s outer wood covered side(no distance).

----------


## jim simpson

I was given an upright bass with a failed neck repair. There were existing holes in the heel where someone had used long wood screws. I used the barrel nut system to secure the neck. The hardest part was drilling for the barrel nuts since accuracy was critical. I made plugs out of dowels to cover the enlarged hole openings. It worked out well.

----------


## Bill McCall

I like the carbon fiber rod to reduce top tension.  Will be interesting to hear the resulting sound.

----------


## Paul Statman

> I was given an upright bass with a failed neck repair. There were existing holes in the heel where someone had used long wood screws. I used the barrel nut system to secure the neck. The hardest part was drilling for the barrel nuts since accuracy was critical. I made plugs out of dowels to cover the enlarged hole openings. It worked out well.


Good one, Jim. Do you have any photos that you wouldn't mind sharing?

----------


## jim simpson

> Good one, Jim. Do you have any photos that you wouldn't mind sharing?


Paul, it was a student grade bass with what looked like a poorly fit joint to begin with. Lots of glue that looked like it wasn't doing much. Emphasis on this repair was to make it functional, not so pretty but I've seen worse, lol!

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Larry Simonson

I have been slowly building my 4th mandolin and thought there may be some interest in the set-up I use for cutting a Vee slot for the neck.  (I don't have the skill to cut a well fitted dovetail, and IMO there is nothing worse than a poorly fitted dovetail).

----------

soliver

----------


## hank

Larry, nice router fixture.  I sent my first mandolin build wood to Chris Baird AKA Arches Music Co. for CNC cutting, build fixture and headstock veneer with vase shell inlay.  Chris did an amazing job on all.  Attention to detail in a one pointed focus, I can’t brag enough about Chris’s work.  The neck joint Chris used on his builds, kits and my build was a really nice V tenon Mortise main fit with a small locking dovetail behind the tenon heel within the mortise.  I can’t imagine a better neck joint so far as 0 void glue or air spaced areas.  The response is phenominal on this instrument that I attribute to Chris’s Master Grade CNC Joinery.  The neck body junction finish attention to detail is probably faster than on a standard dovetail. Junction.  I’m gonna do some standard dovetail first but I’m not sold on the merit of them in comparison to a locking mortise Tenon neck joint.  As a hobbyist I don’t have to think of warranty issues pushing the boundaries, taking chances and following my own muse in all aspects of building.

----------


## Paul Statman

> Paul, it was a student grade bass with what looked like a poorly fit joint to begin with. Lots of glue that looked like it wasn't doing much. Emphasis on this repair was to make it functional, not so pretty but I've seen worse, lol!


Mission accomplished! Thanks for sharing the shots, Jim. They make all the difference.

----------

jim simpson

----------


## j. condino

Headstock preview of the partial new batch of instruments; just the two guitars as the mandolins are still in the clamps... :Wink:

----------

hank, 

Paul Statman

----------


## hank

Backside beauty.  Do the lighting holes just look way cool or is the reduced wt. to balance an instrument longitudinally?

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## j. condino

Hi Hank!

I could come up with plenty of fairy dust and unicorn theories, but mainly I try to not overthink the process too much and let it happen. My mandolins already exist inside a nice piece of wood, I just help them come out. I've been building some form of open headstocks for over two decades; if you put a strong backstrap on the headstock, the additional strength gives a lot more possibilities. My titanium truss rods have much more impact on neck balance, but all the small things add up on the finished instrument.

----------

Drew Streip, 

hank

----------


## hank

James are you using cold rolled titanium?

----------


## aeronaute

> Headstock preview of the partial new batch of instruments; just the two guitars as the mandolins are still in the clamps...


Simple elegance of lamination when shaped and sanded, showing contrast of wood and shapes it offers!

----------


## sonic

Sycamore neck for my solid body eight string mandolin. 

Ash carved top chambered but no sound holes. Trying to limit feedback in a small gig type environment. A few local bands use mandolin along with drums guitar and bass etc in small venues. So hopefully this will be the answer.

----------

hank, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Paul Statman

> Sycamore neck for my solid body eight string mandolin.


Are those holes or markers next to the drilled post holes?

----------


## GarY Nava

Here's the finished sapele back for my my next archtop.
Cheers Gary

----------

Drew Streip, 

hank, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Paul Statman

> Here's the finished sapele back for my my next archtop.
> Cheers Gary


That's a beauty, Gary. Cheers.

----------

GarY Nava

----------


## sonic

> Are those holes or markers next to the drilled post holes?


They’re the screw holes for individual tuners. As opposed to four on a plate one’s. This is going to be my own instrument, I am building an almost identical one with regard to shape and pickups etc but different choice of woods and furniture for a friend. He will use it in a band and for recording.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## sonic

Nice piece of timber, bet it will look stunning with some finish on.

----------


## tree

> Sycamore neck for my solid body eight string mandolin. 
> 
> Ash carved top chambered but no sound holes . . .


Sonic, you wouldn't be in the UK, would you?  "Sycamore" in the UK refers to _Acer pseudoplatanus_ whereas in the US that tree would be called Sycamore maple (still a confusing common name).

Plain old "Sycamore" over here refers to _Platanus occidentalis_, which in the UK would be known as Plane tree.  That neck looks like maple (_Acer_) to me.

----------

j. condino

----------


## sonic

> Sonic, you wouldn't be in the UK, would you?  "Sycamore" in the UK refers to _Acer pseudoplatanus_ whereas in the US that tree would be called Sycamore maple (still a confusing common name).
> 
> Plain old "Sycamore" over here refers to _Platanus occidentalis_, which in the UK would be known as Plane tree.  That neck looks like maple (_Acer_) to me.


Yes I am in the UK. You are correct it is Acer pseudoplatanus. Although most of what comes through our joiners shop is not that well figured. I claimed some table legs, mainly because my Father only had two like that. Most of the Sycamore we get it quite plain and ends up as Table tops and chopping boards.

----------

tree

----------


## Spyder

Finished a top today. Hope to get it glued to the sides tomorrow. First Octave Mandolin build for me, liking how its coming along.

----------

hank, 

Paul Statman

----------


## JimCh

Early stages of my experimental semi accoustic mandolin. Heavily on a budget using stuff i have lying about.
 The neck/centreblock assembly is laminated maple and sapele, the truss rod slot will be filled with carbon fibre which  will be laminated across the headstock splice.sides and back 2mm hardwood plywood, but reckon I'd better buy a piece of spruce for the soundboard.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Rob Roy

> Finished a top today. Hope to get it glued to the sides tomorrow. First Octave Mandolin build for me, liking how its coming along.


Interesting bracing. Where did you get the idea for the lattice bracing? I assume there's a slight arch induced in the X-brace.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## putnamm

Getting the ribs ready for my next three...

----------

hank, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Spyder

Sorry, meant to reply with a quote:

Basing this one on the Bouzouki Book by Graham McDonald, he suggested the lattice bracing for a flat top. It will also have a pin bridge, and bolt-on neck. Yes, the X is arched, 25 ft radius. This top came out what seems to be very light, and very responsive. First one I've done, so I'm anxious to see how it turns out.

----------


## Spyder

> Interesting bracing. Where did you get the idea for the lattice bracing? I assume there's a slight arch induced in the X-brace.


Basing this one on the Bouzouki Book by Graham McDonald, he suggested the lattice bracing for a flat top. It will also have a pin bridge, and bolt-on neck. Yes, the X is arched, 25 ft radius. This top came out what seems to be very light, and very responsive. First one I've done, so I'm anxious to see how it turns out.

----------

hank, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Dobe

This should be of some interest. I may have posted the before pics on here earlier, but you'll get the gist.

 

I recently returned a late 70's ?? Benedetto owned by Johnny Smith, back to the family after some interesting and frustrating service. Re-glued much of the F-hole bindings which has shrunk. That was easy, the top however had a serious issue. A 15" or so crack had been horribly repaired, mangled really. Long story short, after my fourth attempt at filling and color match, I was satisfied enough to return it (with great relief). Got a picture of the original score for "Walk Don't Run" which is housed next to Johnny's 30's Epiphone (which I also had the pleasure of working on earlier). I believe the Benedetto will also wind up on display here (Melody Music in Englewood). Now I can get back to my regular, low pressure 'wood butchery' without losing sleep.

----------

hank, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Dave Richard

Very nice job: yes, finish repair/touch-up/color matching is usually a challenge!!

----------

Dobe, 

Richard500

----------


## soliver

Starting my first build soon and it will be a flat top... so of course I need a DIY thickness sander!

----------

Drew Streip, 

j. condino, 

Paul Statman

----------


## hank

Nice ingenuity Spenser.  Be careful with it though, even with your smallish drive motor.  With a open roller clothing or worse hair can suck you into it.  If you cover it you still have kickback hazard that can send your plate out like a projectile making operation from the side more clever.

----------

soliver

----------


## soliver

Thanks hank, but it's only about half finished. I plan to use my router combined with an inexpensive speed control from Harbor Freight as the drive using the 1/2" Collet. So I still have to build the clamp to hold the router as well as a cover for the drum For protection as you said and to also second as dust collection.... I also have to true up the drum and put some sand paper on it. There are a lot of ideas online; just search YouTube for "DIY thickness sander" and you'll see the common build methods... they all look relatively similar and are pretty simple. A lot of folks power them with a 120v corded drill.

----------

hank, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Richard500

> Thanks hank, but it's only about half finished. I plan to use my router combined with an inexpensive speed control from Harbor Freight as the drive using the 1/2" Collet. So I still have to build the clamp to hold the router as well as a cover for the drum For protection as you said and to also second as dust collection.... I also have to true up the drum and put some sand paper on it. There are a lot of ideas online; just search YouTube for "DIY thickness sander" and you'll see the common build methods... they all look relatively similar and are pretty simple. A lot of folks power them with a 120v corded drill.


Just a suggestion.  Direct drive with a router involves its shaft aligning with two other bearings, if you have bearings at both ends of the drum.  This is trouble, especially if you intend running at a good fraction of router speed.  Slowing the router with a speed control will work, but at the expense of losing power.  (By the way any old lamp dimmer rated for 600W or more will work fine).  It would be better if you used a flexible shaft coupling plus a 1/2 stub of shaft in the collet.  However, it would be best if you went with two pulleys and a short belt, which will make alignment and vibration reduction much easier.  Plus, you could maintain power and reduce speed without penalty.  Another little detail: the router is a series-wound motor, so it really isn’t speed control, but power reduction, so the drum speed is going to vary tremendously with load which invites overspeeding, vibration, etc.  The folks using drills are starting at about 1/10 router speed which is helpful, but there’s a power issue.

----------


## soliver

Thanks so much Richard! I hadn't considered all that. I'm not sure I understand what you're saying about the flexible shaft, but I know the pulley system would be easy to implement. I will see how it works with direct drive and the speed control and if it gets doesn't work out, I'll invest in some pulleys.

By the way, as with most everything else at Harbor freight, the speed control was very inexpensive. Only about $17 and is nice for the price. Last time I bought a dimmer switch it wasn't much less than that and this saves me having to wire it all up... plug and play so to speak.

Thanks for the guidance.

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Seconded - Spencer, I would definitely not put a router on that as a power source. If you can get it slow enough to not explode, you will not have any power left as Richard said. If you are tempted to crank it up to 10,000RPM, you will either burn up your router immediately, or it could be very dangerous. That threaded rod is going to whip fiercely and I can't tell if you have any "legit" bearings in there. 

But the way it works is that it is impossible to get any more than exactly 2 bearings aligned in any system (not counting the combination of 2 radial and 2 thrust bearings, which is different because they act mostly perpendicular to each other).

So the way you do it is you connect a shaft, supported by two bearings, to another shaft, also supported, with a flexible but torsionally rigid connector. Look up "helical beam coupler" or "lovejoy spider"... essential in machine design. Or, you connect with a belt or chain, which does the same thing for a lot cheaper.

Here's a good summary/illustration of the design principle (exact constraint):
https://www.fictiv.com/hwg/design/he...the-sweet-spot

I would definitely recommend powering this with an old treadmill motor or 1750RPM induction motor, something that has power at low RPMs. Something that goes grrrr instead of reeee.

----------

Drew Streip, 

j. condino, 

Larry Simonson, 

soliver

----------


## Larry Simonson

Hey Marty,  do you have or know of a simple gadget that measures the "planarity" of a work piece.  I have made any number of table tops and would love to know how well the top surface conforms to a plane.  I think I have seen rotating lasers.

----------


## Bill McCall

When I made mine 40 years ago, I used pillow blocks to manage the drum and pulleys to a 1800 rpm motor, choosing pulley sizes to get the rim speed of the drum to match the 4 drum plywood type we had at my workplace.  The feed belt ran from a gear motor to manage the speed, again using self turned drums mounted on pillow blocks.

The router is a bad idea, and the threaded rod is iffy, to me.  Don’t see how it can be supported by good bearings.  

Just be careful, cheap can be dangerous.

----------

hank, 

soliver

----------


## sunburst

FWIW, I abandoned my plans to build a thickness sander when I found a used 16-32 for around $300.

----------

j. condino

----------


## Dick Hutchings

I borrowed against my 401k for a brand new performax 18-36. Its now played off and I love it. 1250 at the time. Best money spent on tools, I could never be without it . I like to build guitars as well.

----------


## Marty Jacobson

> FWIW, I abandoned my plans to build a thickness sander when I found a used 16-32 for around $300.


I paid $750 for my dual-drum sander, and Spencer is welcome to use it any time. :-)

----------


## Marty Jacobson

> Hey Marty,  do you have or know of a simple gadget that measures the "planarity" of a work piece.  I have made any number of table tops and would love to know how well the top surface conforms to a plane.  I think I have seen rotating lasers.


The best gadget is a big old granite surface plate. Put some dye on it, rub the part on it, and you can see exactly what you've got.
These days, computer-controlled probes called Coordinate Measuring Machines can go and tap around on a surface - same ideas a PLEK for your fretboard.
There's lasers and stuff too, but nothing wrong with a good old fashioned surface plate and height gauge (not that they are any cheaper). As a machinist, you always have to do some metrology, but it's definitely not my area of expertise.

I don't know of anything cheap that is very effective, though. Probably just take a level and lay it across in various directions.

----------

Larry Simonson

----------


## soliver

Thanks guys... I'll abandon the router plan... I had a feeling it may have been not the best idea. Didn't realize it was going to be dangerous. I'll rethink that.

----------

Marty Jacobson

----------


## muleskinnermandos

Video and more pro shots to come. Just strung up.

----------

j. condino, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Paul Statman

That is just plain gorgeous, Andy. Beautiful aesthetic. Yum!

----------


## Vernon Hughes

Here's my latest,#7, in the white for test driving. I put a couple cell phone vids on youtube. Under Hughes mandolin # 7. Red spruce top, curly maple elsewhere.

----------

hank, 

Paul Statman

----------


## soliver

Just wanted to update you guys on the DIY Thickness Sander:

So I decided to return the $18 speed control to Harbor Freight and for the shear sake of experimentation, spent $21 on a 3000rpm corded drill with a 1/2" chuck. It was a "let's try and see what happens" attempt, not an effort to thumb my nose at all of the helpful suggestions from you guys with more engineering experience than I. All told, I've not spent much on this venture and if it didn't work, then it's no major loss. After all many I saw online utilized a direct drive corded drill for these. Furthermore if the drill fails after some time, I can either buy another cheaply, or recondition it and probably set it up for a more serious motor and pulley system.

Otherwise, I found I couldn't get the PVC pipe to true up and opted to cut and laminate a bunch of MDF discs for the drum. I sured up the infeed ramp and I also made a cover and dust collection port for it to finish it up. Per one of the online DIY plans I used a stationary belt sander belt and spray adhesive for the 12.5" x 2.5" (+/-) diameter drum. 

All told, including buying a 2'x4' piece of plywood (rather than rummaging my shop for scraps) I've probably spent less than $80 and it works quite well with no loss of power or umph. I was able to thickness a 6" wide piece of Mahogany to just under 3mm with no trouble.

Does is vibrate, yes a little, but I made it to be able to clamp to the bench and have no real issue with that.

As I said, if the drill doesn't live, I can either buy another or work it to be more "serious" with a larger Motor and pulley/belt set up as previously suggested.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## soliver

Soliver #001 is well underway!

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## soliver

Y'all know I'm working my way through Graham McDonald's The Mandolin Project as I build my first. I glued up the (Flat) top today using the "traditional Spanish rope and wedges technique." I must say that after 20 yrs if woodworking under my belt, I have never seen or heard of this method, and it's freakin' awesome!... gotta love simplicity.

----------

Drew Streip, 

hank, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Steve Hinde

Peghead binding the last few days.

----------

hank, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Mando2020

My First Mandolin

----------

hank, 

Schneidly

----------


## Steve Hinde

:Coffee: Early morning graduation meditation. With a helper

----------

hank, 

Paul Statman, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## Richard500

Finally, the F outline inspiration revealed! 
And why it’s called F.

----------

hank

----------


## Paul Statman

> Finally, the F outline inspiration revealed! 
> And why it’s called F.


Looks like a two point model to me, fur sure. This one with pause(?)

----------


## hank

I like it.  The Feline model purrs!

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Then and now. I'm making a completely different noise in there now. There's my exhaust fan on the bench I'm hoping someone on Craigslist will want.

----------


## Rob Roy

Nice Nashville (sort of) tele! Short scale? What is it about mandos and teles? I build both as well. For me it was the praise and worship band at church that drew me into the electric world. I also like your stereo set up with the Fender amps, delay and chorus must sound great.

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Super Champ XD's. Found the second one used. One is for loop rhythm and other for lead. 25.5 scale.

----------


## soliver

Been on a break from working on number 001 in order to make wifey a garden gate for her birthday, but after a little puttering here and there and simultaneously working on some armrests, I was able to work out all of the bracing this afternoon while my kiddos were at the in laws'!

----------

hank, 

Paul Statman

----------


## j. condino

1922 with beautiful curly maple back & sides!

----------

hank

----------


## hank

These Loar Era F4’s are every bit as much a treasure to me as any F5.  You can make an F5 with less fundamental midsection but you will always have more of the percussive staccato tone compared to these F4’s.  My perception comes from my limited experiences but if you were to take a trip thru the past?  Let’s start in 1913 with my A4 Blackface then on to the splendor of 1923 with my F4.  Now if you can put her down on to 2006 and my F5 Goldrush and then finally to today with my home built Carpathian & Claro repositioned recurve experimental F5.  All of these instruments sound and play very differently as you can imagine but playing them chronologically you become more aware of the subtle changes the Gibson Team made manifest in them.  Aside from tone and response the heal button geometry on these F4’s also sets the bar pretty high. Thanks for the beautiful photos.

----------

j. condino

----------


## GarY Nava

The next two waiting for their neck's to carved.
Cheers Gary

----------

Charles E.

----------


## j. condino

'Burstin' away another Saturday...

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## j. condino

Condino 16" & 17" cutaways....

----------

bbcee, 

Paul Statman

----------


## jackc

Early L-5 Gibson-style archtop. 
Sorry for all the redundant posts...was trying to get the photo orientation right...and don't see a [Delete] button. Maybe Scott can help here...

----------


## jackc

Early L-5 Gibson-style archtop.

----------


## jackc

Early L-5 Gibson-style archtop. Not exactly on the bench...but hung out to dry applying finish.

----------


## jackc

xx

----------

j. condino, 

Paul Statman

----------


## soliver

Having too much fun working on #001!

----------

Bob Clark, 

MrMoe, 

Paul Statman

----------


## soliver

Spent the last couple of days making the neck joint fit right, Made myself a label and glued the back on tonight!

----------

AMandolin, 

Bob Clark, 

Paul Kotapish, 

Paul Statman

----------


## sunburst

I don't post here much, but so many things went wrong and had to be overcome to complete this pair of parlor guitars that I felt like showing them to someone.
A matched pair, one rosewood one mahogany, both euro (Carpathian) spruce, ebony 'boards and bridges, slotted pegheads with diamond volutes, pyramid bridges, ebony binding with wood strip purfling.

----------

Boharm, 

bpatrick, 

dave vann, 

hank, 

j. condino, 

Lane Pryce, 

Marty Jacobson, 

oliverkollar, 

Paul Kotapish, 

Paul Statman, 

Skip Kelley, 

TheMandoKit, 

tree

----------


## Dick Hutchings

I'm glad you did John. They are beautiful!

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## boatman

My word, what understated excellence! Id sure like to have one or both of those cuties next to my Stressless chair.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Paul Statman

Wow, John. Those are some easy-on-the-eyes, simple yet elegant beauties. I'll bet they sound at least as good as they look, too.
Congratulations, and thank you very much for bringing them with you!

----------


## soliver

I have done minimal fretwork before this, but what was recommended and what I used here was the small fret wire.... probably won't use that again... more likely to use medium, cuz small was kinda frustrating.

----------

hank, 

j. condino, 

Paul Statman

----------


## hank

Hi Spencer.  Did you try using an infrared heat lamp to drop your relative humidity while fretting.  Wood swells up with higher humidity and makes the frets resist easily sliding down into the slot.  I found this out the hard way, this is even worse if your using tiny Gold Evo frets with their thicker blunter barb profile.  The lamps don’t need to be close and are better used at a distance.  I use my temp/humidity guage to monitor the effect of my lamps.

----------


## hank

John, great looking guitars.  Your bench work rocks again as always.  Your so much went wrong story sounds like most of what Ive learned. I call it working out the bugs in my process.  
  I just snagged this beautiful curly Black Walnut and nice Carpathian Spruce for a 000 sister guitar for my Claro/Carpathian F5.  Im open to suggestions on plans and avoiding potential pit falls.

----------

j. condino

----------


## Mike Buesseler

THAT is going to be a beautiful pair of instruments!!!

----------

hank

----------


## soliver

> Hi Spencer.  Did you try using an infrared heat lamp to drop your relative humidity while fretting.  Wood swells up with higher humidity and makes the frets resist easily sliding down into the slot.  I found this out the hard way, this is even worse if your using tiny Gold Evo frets with their thicker blunter barb profile.  The lamps don’t need to be close and are better used at a distance.  I use my temp/humidity guage to monitor the effect of my lamps.


No but I have a dehumidifier in the shop and I keep the humidity at 40%... would the heat lamp help that even more?

----------


## rcc56

I have never found such measures to be necessary.
A couple of years ago, I picked up a useful tip from Frank Ford's frets.com website:  knock the square corners off the back of the tang with a file before radiusing the wire.  It takes about a minute and a half for a two foot length of wire, and has made my life a lot easier.

----------

soliver

----------


## Graham McDonald

A new octave mandolin, 22"/56cm scale with a 13"/33cm wide body. It is for a customer who bought a bouzouki 17 years ago and now wants an instrument a little smaller. It seems to have scaled down well with the body an inch or so narrower than I would ordinarily build. European spruce, Tulip Satinwood body, Queensland maple neck, Indian rosewood fretboard, American maple bindings.

----------

dave vann, 

Skip Kelley, 

soliver

----------


## bbcee

Wow John, whatever went wrong with building those parlors certainly doesn't show up in the finished instruments! Really fine.

Graham, that is one beautiful instrument. The tulip satinwood is wonderful, and I really like how you let the end graft into the bindings.

----------


## Jacob Hagerty

A Batch of Mandolins, building rims for #8-#17.

----------

Schneidly

----------


## Schneidly

Looking great Mando2020! Can't wait to see more pictures and hear what it sounds like.

----------


## soliver

Worked on polishing the frets... I've got the nut roughed out as well. Planning to get it strung up in the whitE over the next couple of days.

----------

Marty Jacobson, 

Paul Statman

----------


## soliver

I have #001 roughly set-up and strung up in the white... It sounds nice and I am definitely pleased!



heres a nice Kentucky Waltz test drive with GHS light strings and a BC.

----------

Cary Fagan, 

hank, 

j. condino, 

John Bertotti, 

Marty Jacobson, 

Paul Statman

----------


## soliver

Random I know... I'm the midst of the final sanding... has anyone ever noticed that Torrified Sitka smalls like maple syrup when you sand it?... is it just me?

I didn't feel like this was worthy of its own thread, and thus seemed like a reasonable place to post it.

Carry on.

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Torrefied wood caramelizes the sugars in the wood, you can read more about it here if you want to learn some new words.

----------

hank, 

Larry Simonson, 

soliver, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## soliver

Oh wow... art school did not prepare me to be able to read a paper like that... so... many... big... words

----------

Marty Jacobson, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## Jim Garber

My new band name: Lignocellulosic Biomass     :Smile:

----------

hank, 

Marty Jacobson, 

soliver, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## Sue Rieter

Is this another science tangent?  :Laughing: 

I started to read the paper, and had to open a dictionary tab on my browser.

Sue

----------


## Marty Jacobson

> My new band name: Lignocellulosic Biomass


I've been teaching a lot of CAD/CAM recently. My new band name is "Axis of Revolution". The students do not think it's funny.

----------


## amowry

> I've been teaching a lot of CAD/CAM recently. My new band name is "Axis of Revolution". The students do not think it's funny.


It appears to be taken: https://www.kunm.org/post/axis-revolution

Just like every novel idea I've ever thought I've had  :Wink: . Google is constantly quashing my hopes and dreams...

----------

j. condino, 

Marty Jacobson

----------


## soliver

> I've been teaching a lot of CAD/CAM recently. My new band name is "Axis of Revolution". The students do not think it's funny.


I do!!! Lol  :Laughing:

----------


## j. condino

Septemeber has been a month of in between mandolin batches, so I've been working on this 1930 ALCOA bass. #149, after 5 weeks of continuous metal working restoration; 'starting to remind why I do this!

----------

hank, 

Jim Garber, 

Paul Statman, 

Rush Burkhardt, 

soliver, 

tree

----------


## Richard500

Machine age arrives 90 years ago!  Shiny!  So is there going to be a protective finish, just a wax, or nothing at all?  Also, did Alcoa make a press tool for this, or just rely on the (many) skilled ‘panel beaters’ from the automotive world?  Interesting object.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## soliver

WOW! That is pretty awesome looking!

You should powder coat it... and put some hydraulics and some spinners on it. It's already got the bass.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Sue Rieter

Looks kind of steampunk. 1930's? Amazing. I've never seen anything like that before. Can't wait to see what it looks like when it's done.

----------


## MrMoe

I am only a part time builder. I am pleased by the results of my latest effort. It is a vintage Mid Missouri Mandolin Company Nylon Four String Conversion

1999 or so MO model. This mandolin came back to the factory for repairs after having been sat upon. Rather than repair it Mr. Dulak sent the gentleman a new one free of charge. Later it was hastily repaired and strung with nylon strings at the request of another customer. It was not impressive as it was still braced for eight steel strings. She did not follow through. I saved it from being discarded.

I have changed the braces and some other things. It sounds very sweet and pure even before the strings are broken in. It has an unusually tall saddle which I imagine contributes to its being surprisingly loud. It plays so nice and easy perhaps even I can learn to play. If I can come up with a presentable audio I will post on Fans of Big Muddy / Mid MO

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Paul Statman

> 


Thanks for sharing this happy-ending, feelgood story, MrMoe. It is clearly a conversion worthy of a video to complete the tale.

----------

MrMoe

----------


## MrMoe

I am really falling in love with the tone and play-ability even as I wait for the Nylagut strings to stretch and stretch. Do others have any experience with Nylagut?

----------


## soliver

MrMoe, I looked on the Big Muddy Group page and didn't see your recording... mind sharing a link?

----------


## MrMoe

No recording yet It has only been strung up for 20 hours and is just starting to hold tune. The break in on the Nylagut is said to be several days. My playing wont do it justice but I will try, or get some help from a player. Thanks for your interest, Maurice

----------

soliver

----------


## jim simpson

Here's a shot of my F-4 with strings off. Had to reglue lateral brace. Fortunately didn't seem to be any sinkage. Hanging to dry in the background is my F-4 inspired build.

----------

hank, 

Paul Statman

----------


## j. condino

Nice!

You've got one of the old fold out peghead posters from Pickin' Magazine in the background. I had the original one on the wall for decades. I always wondered what was the connection that decided to add Guild to those??? Perhaps pressure from one of their advertising accounts.... 

They have a reproduction back in print now:

https://straightupstrings.com/produc...r-reprint-2400

----------

hank, 

jim simpson

----------


## Graham McDonald

The rim assembly of a new F-5 style mandolin. The oddly shaped tail block is for a pickup socket to the side of the tailpiece.

----------

hank, 

j. condino, 

Rush Burkhardt, 

Skip Kelley, 

soliver, 

Timothy Burke

----------


## murrayk



----------

hank

----------


## MrMoe

> MrMoe, I looked on the Big Muddy Group page and didn't see your recording... mind sharing a link?


https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/g...#gmessage75468

----------

soliver

----------


## jim simpson

> Nice!
> 
> You've got one of the old fold out peghead posters from Pickin' Magazine in the background. I had the original one on the wall for decades. I always wondered what was the connection that decided to add Guild to those??? Perhaps pressure from one of their advertising accounts.... 
> 
> They have a reproduction back in print now:
> 
> https://straightupstrings.com/produc...r-reprint-2400


Good eye! You're probably right about the Guild inclusion. Nice to see a reproduction is available. Parts of my poster has really faded.

----------


## sunburst

I have the repro poster in my shop. The carved neck heels too.

----------

j. condino, 

jim simpson

----------


## Tom Haywood



----------


## MrMoe

> No recording yet It has only been strung up for 20 hours and is just starting to hold tune. The break in on the Nylagut is said to be several days. My playing wont do it justice but I will try, or get some help from a player. Thanks for your interest, Maurice


 This is better

https://soundcloud.com/user-39425458...o-convertercom

----------


## Eric Foulke

Neck fitting on an Imperial. There is something very satisfying when the joint snugs up tight.
The mallet is there to help me "un-snug" it.

----------

MrMoe

----------


## MrMoe

> Neck fitting on an Imperial. There is something very satisfying when the joint snugs up tight.
> The mallet is there to help me "un-snug" it.


 Very very nice looking work! I use a wood screw and a biscuit. Experimenting  with a butterfly spline. Not the most satisfying approach unless I can come up with a build that is not too expensive.

----------

Eric Foulke

----------


## soliver

Lots of email guidance Re finishing from the exceptionally helpful Mr. Hamlett!

Just have to wait a bit to cure before I set it up.

----------


## Sue Rieter

> Lots of email guidance Re finishing from the exceptionally helpful Mr. Hamlett!
> 
> Just have to wait a bit to cure before I set it up.


Wow that sure looks nice!

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Rob Roy

Looking great!

----------


## Graham McDonald

The quilted big-leaf back for the mandolin, the rim of which I posted a week or so back. The second pic has had a little water sprayed on. Any suggestions about hardening/stiffening the maple?

----------

Paul Statman, 

Timothy Burke

----------


## HoGo

> Any suggestions about hardening/stiffening the maple?


Why? I've never heard of anyone specially stiffening bigleaf. Just graduate it accordingly to its stiffness and go on like with any other maple.

----------

j. condino

----------


## Patrick Toole

I apply a thin casein solution on the inside of slab cut backs to stiffen.

----------


## Graham McDonald

Thank you Patrick. Two of my friends, with around 60 years of mandolin building between them, suggested either carving the slab sawn quit maple thick or applying some sort of stiffening agent.

Cheers

----------

j. condino

----------


## sunburst

> ...suggested ... applying some sort of stiffening agent.


Kind of makes me wonder if you find that next to the board stretcher.

----------

j. condino, 

MikeEdgerton

----------


## Paul Statman

Just filed and re-slotted a replacement saddle for my PML. The need to do this is because the slots on this particular mandolin have to be 'offset' way to the edge of the usable indents.
In the 11 years I have owned it, I have never figured out the mystery of this bridge base's symmetry. Maybe I'll replace it one day and find that any other will sit centered between the sound holes.
Any opinions, ideas welcome.

*That's a cut-down clear self-adhesive teardrop guitar pick-guard on there. Phugly, but the best protection I could manage for the top without its floating guard, which sits too high.

----------


## HoGo

> Thank you Patrick. Two of my friends, with around 60 years of mandolin building between them, suggested either carving the slab sawn quit maple thick or applying some sort of stiffening agent.
> Cheers


Folks have used many strange esotheric things to "stiffen" wood. Research showed that they mostly add weight and deceive by making the top surface feel slightly harder to touch.
The few folks that I know to use thin wash of casein or similar mostly do it to seal the pores and slow down effects of humidity changes.
I personally would not like to find any substance on inside of instrument brought in for repair. SOmetimes these treatments will make repair harder (cleats not holding well, dust accumulated and stuck to inside etc...). Clean wood is always good choice, IMO.

----------

j. condino

----------


## Patrick Toole

Each to their own. No problems with cleats or dust.

----------


## soliver

Working out a back for #002: I've mentioned other places here on MC that we cut down a 60 ish yr old Redbud tree that was obviously planted when our house was built (way before we bought the house or were born)... we babied that tree until it came to its end a few years back. I saved some of the wood and cut it into 4 billets that I resawed the other day... unfortunately not counting the spalted young wood it was not quite big enough, so I'll be laminating in 2 strips of walnut and another strip of redbud. So this will be another pancake made of redbud and walnut with a redwood top (which I hope to do in blacktop). I have it wiped down with a little mineral spirits to get an idea of the color.

----------

Charles E., 

Gunnar, 

hank

----------


## Magnus Geijer

The first of two tenor ukuleles I'm making for myself. This one is somewhat pedestrian walnut, but the second one has some lovely birdseye.

----------

hank, 

Marty Jacobson

----------


## Dusepo



----------

hank, 

Paul Statman

----------


## markophonic

Violin Bow Rehair

----------

hank, 

Paul Statman

----------


## GaryDavis

[IMG]Untitled by Gary Davis, on Flickr[/IMG]

Trying to finish graduating the cherry back.

----------

hank, 

Paul Statman, 

soliver

----------


## Charles E.

Retired from luthiery, I am volunteering at the Heritage Boatworks at the St. Augustine Lighthouse... :Smile:

----------

hank, 

j. condino, 

MikeEdgerton, 

soliver

----------


## Eric Oliver

> Just filed and re-slotted a replacement saddle for my PML. The need to do this is because the slots on this particular mandolin have to be 'offset' way to the edge of the usable indents.
> In the 11 years I have owned it, I have never figured out the mystery of this bridge base's symmetry. Maybe I'll replace it one day and find that any other will sit centered between the sound holes.
> Any opinions, ideas welcome.
> 
> *That's a cut-down clear self-adhesive teardrop guitar pick-guard on there. Phugly, but the best protection I could manage for the top without its floating guard, which sits too high.


I love it when symmetry and Gibson F-style mandolins are indicated in the same conversation.
It would be nice to prove the center-line of the fretboard and the top's center join seam and tail piece position are aligned.
If the strings fall within the fretboard enough to play all that really matters is the bridge feet are mated to the top and the saddle is intonated correctly. No?

----------


## Dusepo



----------


## Dick Hutchings

> Kind of makes me wonder if you find that next to the board stretcher.


 :Laughing:

----------


## Paul Statman

> Retired from luthiery, I am volunteering at the Heritage Boatworks at the St. Augustine Lighthouse...


Thinks, "I wonder what a spruce top and a neck with strings would do for this thing"..

----------

Charles E.

----------


## Charles E.

It would prove to be difficult being that the Penobscot is 13 feet long and 4 feet wide. Kind of hard to play!

----------


## Paul Statman

> It would prove to be difficult being that the Penobscot is 13 feet long and 4 feet wide. Kind of hard to play!


Gulliver's mando?

----------


## Richard500

> Gulliver's mando?


The attempt to get another octave or two down never dissuaded the makers of pipe organs from some outrageous structures. 64’ tubes are not exactly portable.
Way, way back, when high fidelity was experimental, the guys in my dorm, looking at the numbers, were pretty sure that, once we got out and earned some money, those exponential horns with room-wall-sized mouths would be just about right.  Especially if we wanted to hear some of those pedal tones.

----------


## sounder

First, thanks to the knowledgeable folk that helped me get up to speed on my lockdown projects. Many mistakes and process errors, but not bad, all things considered. I built a first mandolin from scratch using an Arches kit as a loose model, then put together the kit. The photo is from last week and now I have stain on the raw build mando and the kit ready for stain. On my test 'bursts' the water based varnish affected the burst. Do I need to spray the first coat to seal the stain? Other options?

----------


## Rob Roy

If your dyes are also water-based, then, yes you'll need to spray a sealer coat or the brushing action may disturb the color. If you do your burst with alcohol based dyes they won't move around. Nice work on the binding from what I can see in your picture!

----------


## Charles E.

> Retired from luthiery, I am volunteering at the Heritage Boatworks at the St. Augustine Lighthouse...


Just remember, never build a boat with hot hide glue and never use epoxy on a mandolin!   :Wink:

----------

j. condino

----------


## sounder

Thanks Rob, 

I will switch to alcohol, when the back was sprayed it became 'mottled', not bad so I kept it but the front needed to be wiped back to a teaburst, not bad but not as intended. The binding job is not good but I learned a lot from my first attempt and the rosewood matches the headstock and does look quite good, if not examined too closely. The mando is now strung up and I am pretty (freakin) happy about playability, looks and sound.

This is my headstock design. Next time I will bind it with a black/white binding rather than inserting square silver wire.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## j. condino

New Condino segmented Fibonacci rosette in Brazilian rosewood that took a LOT longer than I expected + traditional mosaic tile made by my good friend professor Jason Kelley about 20 years ago when both of our lives were much more simple...plus the crazy amount of tools I used for such a small project!

----------

Charles E., 

Jim Garber, 

Paul Statman, 

Rick Jones, 

soliver

----------


## Richard500

> New Condino segmented Fibonacci rosette in Brazilian rosewood that took a LOT longer than I expected + traditional mosaic tile made by my good friend professor Jason Kelley about 20 years ago when both of our lives were much more simple...plus the crazy amount of tools I used for such a small project!


Brilliant and irrational (sic) at the same time!  A custom job for a mathematician?

----------

j. condino

----------


## Paul Statman

> New Condino segmented Fibonacci rosette in Brazilian rosewood that took a LOT longer than I expected + traditional mosaic tile made by my good friend professor Jason Kelley about 20 years ago when both of our lives were much more simple...plus the crazy amount of tools I used for such a small project!


I love that rosette treatment!

----------

j. condino

----------


## Magnus Geijer

Just finished my first ukulele, this tenor. GOSH, but it's a lot quicker to build a flat top flat back than a carved one.

----------

j. condino, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Paul Statman

> Just finished my first ukulele, this tenor. GOSH, but it's a lot quicker to build a flat top flat back than a carved one.


I see what you did with the staggered tuner shaft lengths, there. Maybe a close up of the peg head would be good. Cheers, and congratulations, Magnus!

----------


## soliver

#002: Redbud & Walnut, with Redwood top.

----------


## GaryDavis

My first mandolin.  Unconventional scroll.  Back is finished.  Thinking about soundboard carving.

[IMG]Untitled by Gary Davis, on Flickr[/IMG]

----------


## putnamm

Three mandolins and one ukelele (kit)...and lots of glue!

----------


## mikeyb2

my 3rd mando finished at last, a 2 point . Ready to start a guitar body OM next.,

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## mikeyb2

I'll try again. Nope, can't seem to post more pictures for some reason.

----------


## mikeyb2

can't load anymore photos, I'll try again later.

----------


## Tukanu

What's the point?   A "one point" mandola in maple and spruce with a 16" scale.

----------

Gene Lewis

----------


## Simon DS

Pouring down with rain, this _is_ the rain forest!
What is this wood?

----------


## mikeyb2

Well hopefully a couple of pictures I tried to post earlier, my 3rd mando build and the start of a new guitar body OM project.

----------

Cary Fagan, 

Gene Lewis, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Dick Hutchings

Scrap :-)

----------


## axmaker



----------


## Paul Statman

> 


Perfect - Is this a solution for the guitarist so that he doesn't need to ax twice? It's alright (if it isn't).  :Cool:

----------


## GaryDavis

Sinker redwood soundboard.

[IMG]Untitled by Gary Davis, on Flickr[/IMG]

----------

Paul Statman, 

Rob Roy

----------


## Terry E

F4 Octave 21 inch scale

----------


## Terry E

F4 Octave 21 inch scale

----------


## Terry E

F4 Octave 21 inch scale

----------


## soliver

My second flattop... discussion with Marty Jacobson lead to a decision to use small f holes likened to a violin, so I traced the f holes on my daughter's pre 1900 German made violin for this X braced redwood top.

----------

Paul Statman, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## Terry E

My thought was that it was a really large persimmon tree, although I once had a tree large enough for that much heart wood.

----------


## j. condino

2021 is off to a good start: more new mandolins and less internet!

----------

Charles E., 

Paul Statman, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## Paul Statman

> 2021 is off to a good start: more new mandolins and less internet!


These look interesting - and pretty.

----------


## Dusepo

A renaissance cittern I'm currently working on:

----------

Jim Garber, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Dusepo

And a requested video of shaping a neck dovetail joint.

----------


## Andrew Faltesek

Repair & upgrade for my 2006 Weber STE F Prototype. Original saddle sunk concave a bit over 15 years so new-style Weber bridge fitted and saddle machined down for height, more solid & better. Converted my 2nd stimulus benefit into Waverly tuners, the original Grovers giving me a bit of trouble; the stimulus being less than charitable contributions I've made during pandemic (so far) seemed a good balance. "Mando Destroyer" would consider the neck finish damage just a bruise, it bugs me so have to repair that also. Sitting on bench over stock I machined for making chopsticks. Must say I'm pretty happy with the STE, I installed the nice arm-rest and K&K Twin Internal pickup so all issues solved. It's pretty basic like a Gallatin, but it sure has fine tone and really rings out.

----------


## jim simpson

Nice work, I bet it sounds as good as it looks!

----------


## Charles E.

Looks good. But....you make custom chopsticks?

----------


## Andrew Faltesek

> Looks good. But....you make custom chopsticks?


Yeah, I've a Bridge City Tools jig & have made well over 50 pairs Chinese & Japanese style so far good learning experience. Besides my own production, idea was outreach efforts with youth which I did very early in 2020 of course interrupted by Covid19; looking to provide that activity free of charge locally when things get back to normal and can be done safely. The young people are super-sharp, capable and so fun to work with. Built an inlay jig for Dremel tool so I can avail students personalization options beyond species of wood or length. Various types of pearl/abalone inlays, wood-burning of Chinese or Japanese characters for their name etc., but set up relatively fool-proof for anyone without woodworking experience. Luthier work dovetails quite nicely with chopstick production its all good!

----------


## Charles E.

That is so cool!  Good on you.   :Smile:

----------


## soliver

I've always liked your headstock shape, Mr. Condino!

Mando build is set aside for now to refinish a pair of 1940's antique doors the Mrs and I ordered off Ebay to replace our front door and side door ... Very cool pair of doors we found that apparently came from a house in Halifax, Nova Scotia! ... Luckily I can apply all of my new spray finishing knowledge acquired from my first mando build,... and I got to buy an new (bigger) LVLP gun  :Grin:

----------


## luthier88

Carlo Tononi Piccolo Violin c 1760.

----------


## Bob Clark

> Carlo Tononi Piccolo Violin c 1760.


Interesting!  What's the scale length?  I would love to see more pictures, if you have a moment to shoot them.

Thanks!

Bob

----------


## Marty Jacobson

2020 was pretty much lutherie-free for me, as I had to re-learn how to do my day job. I had to redesign a 3-credit hour required class while in the middle of teaching it, and designed and ran three more for the first time. Had some great professional opportunities and made some cool stuff for other builders, but didn't make anything of my own. I'm finally making some progress towards my own goals again. What's on my bench may look a little different from what other builders are doing, haha. But I promise, it'll make sense when I get there.

----------

billhay4, 

hank, 

Paul Statman, 

soliver

----------


## John Bertotti

Mini plek for mandolins?

----------


## Charles E.

Put the "whiskey plank" on this "Shellback Skiff" last Wednesday. This will be the sailing version.

----------

Bob Clark, 

hank, 

Marty Jacobson, 

Rob Roy, 

soliver, 

Tom Haywood

----------


## Jim Garber

> Put the "whiskey plank" on this "Shellback Skiff" last Wednesday. This will be the sailing version.


 Cool! Did you tap tune the soundboard?

----------


## Charles E.

Not yet but I am tempted to chalk fit the keel!  :Grin:

----------


## GaryDavis

[IMG]Untitled by Gary Davis, on Flickr[/IMG]

sinker redwood

----------

hank, 

Marty Jacobson

----------


## Marty Jacobson

> Mini plek for mandolins?


Haha, there's an idea!

----------

John Bertotti

----------


## jim simpson

I was unhappy with the shape of my finished neck on this build. I decided to go at it. It looks a bit like an intentional speed neck similar to the one next to it. I do plan on putting a stain finish back on it.

----------

Marty Jacobson

----------


## John Bertotti

I figured of all the builders here I know you know your way around a CNC and could pull it off, and it is sort of the right shape.

----------


## Bob Gnann

[ATTACH=CONFIG]192060[/ATTACH
 Attempting to resurrect my wall hanger Batwing!  The bolt on neck joint failed many moons ago.  But maybe the Batwing will fly again!  I'll keep you posted

----------

hank, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Dusepo



----------

Bob Clark, 

hank, 

Jim Garber, 

John Kelly, 

Paul Statman, 

Rush Burkhardt, 

soliver

----------


## MrMoe

Not my bench or remarkable work but a plug for Old Standard Wood, Fulton MO

----------


## Magnus Geijer

Ukulele #2 on the way.

----------

hank

----------


## Rob Roy

> Not my bench or remarkable work but a plug for Old Standard Wood, Fulton MO


I have that same bike work stand, kinda expensive overkill a light instrument. Octave mando?

----------


## Bob Clark

> Not my bench or remarkable work but a plug for Old Standard Wood, Fulton MO


+1 for that.  Old Standard has been supplying me with great wood at a very economical price.  Their service is fantastic, and the guy I speak with on the phone is always pleasant and knowledgeable.  They supply some of the really major builders, but also take the time for a tiny builder like me.

----------


## soliver

Doors are coming along well: finished up early last night and had time to glue up the top!

----------


## Dick Hutchings

That is the most beautiful uke I've seen. My goodness that's some nice wood.

----------

Magnus Geijer

----------


## riverview

Attachment 192126
Attachment 192127
Attachment 192128
Attachment 192129
Working on a couple!

----------


## riverview

Working on a couple!

----------


## John Bertotti

> 2020 was pretty much lutherie-free for me, as I had to re-learn how to do my day job. I had to redesign a 3-credit hour required class while in the middle of teaching it, and designed and ran three more for the first time. Had some great professional opportunities and made some cool stuff for other builders, but didn't make anything of my own. I'm finally making some progress towards my own goals again. What's on my bench may look a little different from what other builders are doing, haha. But I promise, it'll make sense when I get there.


Is that a big silicone heating pad on the table?

----------


## Marty Jacobson

> Is that a big silicone heating pad on the table?


Yes, 750 watts!

----------

John Bertotti

----------


## John Bertotti

I sure hope you share a vid when you get it all set up! Thanks!

----------

Marty Jacobson

----------


## j. condino

I'd guess that is the thermal cure setup for the carbon fiber mandolins that Marty has been talking about for a couple of years.....

I have some giant heat pads like that for double bass building- they get expensive fast and some days I feel like I'm going to knock out the neighborhood power grid!

----------


## John Bertotti

I bought a few pads one small one 4x6 plugs into 120v gets so hot it will burn skin in under a minute. Crazy how well they work.

----------


## Richard500

Know this thread has wandered a bit, but the mention of silicone pads reminds me of a customer, Birk Manufacturing, East Lyme CT, who rented a small plasma etch from me to do some surface modification work.  They can make all sorts of custom flexible heating pads for specific applications, not just boring old rectangles. I can think of a lutherie application, but this is probably far-fetched.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## j. condino

Watlow makes them in thousands of different shapes and sizes. I have several dozen that I use in the shop.

----------


## j. condino

The new ziricote mandolin is patiently awaiting the custom made tuning machines. I've had this back carved for a while and built it up with the spring batch of new Condino mandolins; 'sounds  as good as it looks!

----------

Dusepo, 

hank, 

Magnus Geijer, 

Paul Statman, 

Schneidly

----------


## Dusepo

> The new ziricote mandolin is patiently awaiting the custom made tuning machines. I've had this back carved for a while and built it up with the spring batch of new Condino mandolins; 'sounds  as good as it looks!


Wow! I love that wood and the very unique peghead design! Great work!

----------

j. condino

----------


## Dusepo



----------

Denman John, 

hank

----------


## Sue Rieter

> The new ziricote mandolin is patiently awaiting the custom made tuning machines. I've had this back carved for a while and built it up with the spring batch of new Condino mandolins; 'sounds  as good as it looks!


Now that is _really_ wicked cool looking instrument! What an extraordinary color!

----------

j. condino

----------


## Dusepo

A 4 course medieval lute I completed today:

----------

hank

----------


## resophonic

Just finished this project. Gibson A oval hole with truss rod that had at least 3 failed head stock repair attempts before it came to me. I didn't take any before shots but the only thing relevant I can add is that the entire head stock had been sprayed out rattle can Black. I used hot Aluminum bars to heat and remove the failed epoxy job. It a good bit of time to get the epoxy all picked out with dental tools, Exacto knife, whatever to mechanically remove as much as possible. There was already a good bit of wood loss and not much gluing surface that wasn't end grain. I used West System epoxy, thickened with Colloidal Silica and tinted it Brown. West System epoxy is the only epoxy I will use when it is determined that epoxy is the best choice for the repair. Dries extremely hard, has very good filled gap strength when combined with a thickener and has a generous open working time before it starts to set, great stuff.

After gluing the head stock back onto the neck, I routed some slots across the break and inlaid two carbon fiber rods, also with the West System epoxy. I then routed the head stock face down the amount of thickness for an Ebony overlay, to further strengthen the head stock and hide the carbon fiber re-enforcement. Pictures are pretty self explanatory.

----------

Cary Fagan, 

hank, 

JeffLearman, 

Nbayrfr, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Rob Roy

Very nice work! Seems like a lot of labor for a $1-2k instrument but if you like that sound, there's no substitute. Those first two pictures and knowledge of 3 failed previous repairs would have scared off most mortal men, but you persevered. I hope the owner is pleased.

----------


## resophonic

Thanks Rob Roy. 

Yes, it was rather time consuming. Ended up pretty close to 14 hrs of work, start to finished with a new set up. It was totally a worthwhile save though. The mandolin is otherwise in great condition with excellent top arching and no back shrinkage issues common with these old Gibson's. It also happens be be really a good sounding example. 

The owner is a good friend who has recently gotten into building banjos. He knew just enough about doing a repair like this to get himself into trouble, with yet another botched repair to this instrument. I left a correctly sized print of the Gibson bell shaped cover in the case and will leave it up to him to come up with or make a truss rod cover, I know he can handle that task. We will likely barter for lumber or tooling as compensation for my time on the repair.

----------


## Dusepo



----------

hank, 

Nbayrfr

----------


## sunburst

Resophonic, I'm curious where you got the idea for that repair. I did a very similar one some years ago and the spline technique was an idea I got from Jay Darmstadter.

----------


## resophonic

John, I have been using carbon fiber as reinforcement for other applications and it just occurred to me that this head stock repair would be a perfect application. I had not previously seen or heard mention of carbon fiber used for this type of repair.

----------


## sunburst

It's amazing how similar this looks. Great minds... :Wink: 
https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/t...6-An-F2-repair

----------


## resophonic

The F2 you did turned out very nicely. Looks like it closed up quite well at the back of the neck, you can hardly see the break, my project was missing a bit more wood. I opted for a thicker head stock overlay for the extra strength it would add but probably would have been fine with the veneer approach you took. 

Thanks for sharing this.

----------


## sunburst

Yeah, I didn't have to clean anyone else's "junk" out of the one I did so it closed up pretty well all in all.

----------


## slimt

This will be in a week.

----------


## hank

Wow! I love the mind set that built that instrument slim.

----------


## Tukanu

Double top mandolin in rosewood/spruce/maple.

----------

hank, 

Paul Statman

----------


## j. condino

Working one the details for a new six string one from the infamous Craigslist Log....

----------

hank, 

jim simpson, 

Paul Statman, 

soliver

----------


## Tukanu

Double top showing the braced soundboard and the "inner top" in place.

----------

hank, 

JeffLearman

----------


## JeffLearman

I was wondering what a double-top was, and now I understand, thanks!

----------


## MrMoe

> I have that same bike work stand, kinda expensive overkill a light instrument. Octave mando?


 This thread moves so fast I missed your comment. The bike stand has many uses! This is a mandocello. I have it done and am trying to get my hard, flat fingertips back.

----------

Rob Roy

----------


## MrMoe

> +1 for that.  Old Standard has been supplying me with great wood at a very economical price.  Their service is fantastic, and the guy I speak with on the phone is always pleasant and knowledgeable.  They supply some of the really major builders, but also take the time for a tiny builder like me.


 The guy on the phone at Old Srandard is often my neighbor Jim. Or Tom, a fellow Mid Mo expat.

----------


## charlesa46741

I'm gonna paint it black.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Dusepo

> I'm gonna paint it black.


Really? That wood is beautiful.

----------


## Dusepo



----------

hank, 

Paul Statman, 

soliver

----------


## charlesa46741

Customer wants black. I'd probably prefer a traditional sunburst, but I have seen some pretty striking black mandolins. If the photos were better you could see the wood is what most would consider pretty pedestrian.

----------


## John Kelly

Interesting picture and lovely instruments you have posted there, Jo.  I notice that the geared tuners are reversed from "normal" worm and cog configuration?

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Dusepo

> Customer wants black. I'd probably prefer a traditional sunburst, but I have seen some pretty striking black mandolins. If the photos were better you could see the wood is what most would consider pretty pedestrian.


Ah, fair enough! Customer requests, I get it.




> Interesting picture and lovely instruments you have posted there, Jo.  I notice that the geared tuners are reversed from "normal" worm and cog configuration?


Thanks! They are standard mandolin 4-on-a-plate tuners on the jarana jarocha on the right of the picture. Do you mean they are just pegs lower than spindles? They wind the usual way.

----------


## John Kelly

> Ah, fair enough! Customer requests, I get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! They are standard mandolin 4-on-a-plate tuners on the jarana jarocha on the right of the picture. Do you mean they are just pegs lower than spindles? They wind the usual way.


The tuners on your instrument have the buttons and tuning shaft nearer the nut whereas standard modern geared tuners have the buttons and shafts nearer the toph of the headstock, Jo.  Old Gibsons and other makes had tuners like the ones you have here - I was fitting replica relic tuners to a Gibson mandolin for someone a few years back as the original ones kept slipping and would ot hold pitch.  I got the correct ones from Stewart MacDonald in the USA.  I believe that some were made with the gearing reversed so that you could still turn them in the "conventional" way to tune the instrument.  We kept the originals so that if he sold the Gibson later he could include the originals - he has not sold it and plays it regularly.

----------

Dusepo

----------


## slimt

Just got this today.   The Style u is On my bench tommorrow.    :Grin:

----------

GaryDavis, 

Paul Statman

----------


## slimt

I have Style U tailpiece where the Celluloid string bar is disintegrating.   Beings there is no information in regards to repairing. And none to be had as far as a good used part.    Ive decided to try to make one.    I hope it works.   Im doing some test pieces first.   For strength, drill ability, and shaping and polishing.     If any of you folks have suggestions. Please chime in.     I know its not a mandolin. 

I have started a few pieces.

----------


## j. condino

Crazy amount of stress on that part for it to be made of celluloid! I have one here in the shop- circa 1924; luckily that part is intact, but....I had to make a complete new upper pegbox!

----------


## slimt

> Crazy amount of stress on that part for it to be made of celluloid! I have one here in the shop- circa 1924; luckily that part is intact, but....I had to make a complete new upper pegbox!


Pictures?  
 I know what I am doing will not be easy .   The tailpiece wires will take most the load. Best part is pulling forward.  Not up.

----------


## Dusepo

2 lutes completed this week: A renaissance lute going to Canada and a fretless medieval lute going to Germany.




By the way, John Kelly, I am enjoying your playing on your youtube channel!

----------

j. condino, 

Jim Garber, 

sebastiaan56

----------


## John Kelly

Another two happy customers, I am sure, Jo.  Two beautiful instruments.
Thanks so much for comment re my YT channel - I noticed you had subscribed in the past few days.  Our musical styles and instruments may vary, but we are all making music (and in both our cases also the instruments we are playing it on)!

----------

Dusepo

----------


## sunburst

Three custom inlays.

----------

dave vann, 

j. condino, 

Jim Garber, 

John Kelly, 

Paul Statman, 

Rob Roy

----------


## soliver

Been working 98% of my time on redoing a couple of doors and remodeling the foyer... but the other 2% I've picked out enough time to do the binding and stain the top for #002. I've got a cream colored binding on a black top, very pleased with how this is turning out!

For my first build I ordered a CA Bridge, but for this one I'm thinking I'll make my own. However, with a black top, and an ebony fretboard, it seems like an awful lot of black, I was thinking about doing the bridge out of a hard maple instead of ebony, maybe to compliment the binding... any pros or cons there I should be aware of? Is there another light colored species that would be better for a bridge?

Thanks in advance!

----------


## pelone

Tukano--what is your aim in building with two tops?  What is gained? I have tried to reason it out but my brain cannot grasp the advantage.  Please post an explanation.

----------


## JeffLearman

> Three custom inlays.


Those are lovely.  I'd love to have the dexterity to do work like that!

----------


## j. condino

Beautiful headstocks John!

This week's post is not what's on my workbench, but what is _above_ it. 

Corporate headquarters just got a big new upgrade with 24 solar panels:

----------

Jim Garber, 

Paul Statman, 

Reywas, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## Wudwerkr

Currently  A Repair  for an old friend of the family ..........  My bill to him and his wife ?

2 Home Made Pecan Pies ......   :Grin:

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Graham McDonald

In _The Masters Bench_, the book from the National Music Museum on the work of John D'Angelico, Jimmy D'Aquisto  and Paul Gudelsky, there is a sketch by D'Aquisto of an idea for an Avant Garde model mandolin which was never made. Here is an in-progress of a mandolin inspired by that sketch and some of D'Aquisto's other design ideas. Spruce and maple with a burl walnut head overlay, an ebont fretboard and tortoise celluloid binding.

----------

dave vann, 

Denman John, 

hank, 

j. condino, 

Jim Garber, 

John Bertotti, 

John MacPhee, 

Marty Jacobson, 

Nbayrfr, 

Paul Statman, 

sebastiaan56, 

soliver, 

sunburst

----------


## Jim Garber

Graham: who is building that mandolin?

----------


## Graham McDonald

It is one of mine 8-)

----------


## John Kelly

Very avant garde design, Graham, and beautifully executed by you.

----------


## sunburst

> ...a sketch by D'Aquisto of an idea for an Avant Garde model mandolin...


Something about the design/aesthetic sense of Jimmy DaQuisto has always made an impression on me. I've looked a photos of his work and been impressed, but I've also stood and looked at his actual guitars. Great lines and contours, deceivingly simple shapes that convey complex ideas... 
Sometimes the longer I look the more I see; things that I probably would have missed if I wasn't a builder myself. He was a luthier's luthier. I too have drawn inspiration from the work of Jimmy D'Auisto.

----------

hank, 

j. condino, 

Paul Statman

----------


## j. condino

Graham: Very cool!

The old sketch story is interesting. I've been through that collection in the NMM and never saw that one. I always laughed when I first saw the two point pattern in the MET collection that has Paul Simon's old phone number penciled in on the side.

I remember being a young  kid and calling up Jimmy on the telephone to chat about guitars.....

----------

hank, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Hey you Mando Nerds . . . Back to what's on the bench now!



Steve

----------

hank, 

j. condino, 

John Bertotti, 

Paul Statman, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## j. condino

'Love that design Steve. 

Every time I look at it, I try to pinpoint the inspiration: 1940 Packard? The Cadillac for that period and Auburn are also close. Car nerding is a nice break from mandolin nerding....

----------

hank, 

Paul Statman, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

1930s Pontiacs were the starting place, but she quickly became her own woman.
Steve

----------

hank, 

j. condino, 

Paul Statman, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## John Bertotti

I was making room in my basement for a new planer and found a box from when we moved here in 2009. Inside was a flamed maple back. I joined it before the move but didn't use it because I was worried that the hide glue mix was too thick. I remember using the recipe the can had printed on it. I was thinking it was thicker than I thought it should be. I called the company and found out the instructions were printed wrong. Way too much hide glue to water. I am now wondering if I should take a chance with using it. I seem to remember hide glue that is too thick can be brittle. What would you do?

----------


## sunburst

If I was the least bit unsure about the integrity of the joint I would rip it out and do it over.
How does the joint look? Can you easily see a glue line? Did you try taking a plane shaving across the joint and try breaking it at the joint? All of those are ways to evaluate the joint and it might be fine as is.

Here is a shaving that I kept because it shows the glue joint. I was "hogging" maple with a gauge after drilling guide holes. Using a gouge means no chip breaker, and we can cut as deep as we have strength to cut. The glue joint held up fine. If you can do this your joint should hold up fine.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## John Bertotti

I have sharp gouges and will give this a try tomorrow. It was my first attempt at a rubbed joint and that along with the mix issue made me wary. The joint looks good to me and there is no noticeable glue line. Looking at the grain is the only way I can see the actual joint.

----------


## HoGo

> I was making room in my basement for a new planer and found a box from when we moved here in 2009. Inside was a flamed maple back. I joined it before the move but didn't use it because I was worried that the hide glue mix was too thick. I remember using the recipe the can had printed on it. I was thinking it was thicker than I thought it should be. I called the company and found out the instructions were printed wrong. Way too much hide glue to water. I am now wondering if I should take a chance with using it. I seem to remember hide glue that is too thick can be brittle. What would you do?


Were the glue too thick it would gel prematurely and you probably wouldn't be able to clamp it without visible glue line and rubbed joint would also be hard to do. As John says if the joint is invisible (no glue line) and you are sure there was enough glue in the joint it is most likely good. On maple slpitting the joint on cutoff will often break at the glue line but if the force required was high and you can see tiny fibers torn it is OK. 
BTW, what was the wrong recipe? And what brand (and bloom strength) of glue?

----------


## John Bertotti

Thanks! It was a can of Behlen Master Dry Ground Hide Glue, the can called for equal parts of dry ground to water. I vaguely remember adding more water to get a consistency I thought was more appropriate but it was early in my hide glue days and I was second-guessing myself after mixing it. I did contact them and was told those instructions were wrong and it should have read 1 part dry ground to 1.9 parts water. I know I used more water than the can said but had no idea if I used as much as 1.9 to 1. I was probably closer to 1.5 to 1 but it was 12+ years ago so I can not say with full certainty. I did make a 10 string out of it as well that played great but got ruined when my 1-year-old decided to let it sit in the tub with the water running. The top and back separated from the soaking at the tail block for about 2 inches from the rim. Warped discolored and I have not had the desire to ever fix it. It just sits on the stand reminding me of the need to keep toddlers away from builds and to drill my tuner holes by hand,  the little drill press I had had too much run-out so the holes were not perfectly aligned. That alone drives me nuts. I don't know if an almost 2-1 mix would have been too thin or correct but what I mixed to at the time was nowhere near as thick as honey and the 1-1 mix was very close to honey to the consistency of honey to start with. Thanks!

----------


## HoGo

That sounds like it was 190gram strength glue. The higher strength glues require more water. It's easier to err on side of making the glue too thin and get starved joint especially on curly maple. It looks like good tight jont but it is weak because most of glue got absorbed by the wood, especially if the wood was warmed. If you apply thicker glue you risk quick gelling and/or thick visible glue line but hardly a starved joint.
BTW, I don't weigh glue anymore. I've been working with the same glue for 2 decades and some of the water evaporates anyway so you sometimes have to add unknown amount and only can judge the viscosity as it pours off the brush...

----------


## John Bertotti

The can doesn't actually say what gram strength it is. And having no clue as to what the viscosity should be I shot for less than honey. I have no idea if that was correct. It was about 100F in the area I was working that day. I remember it being quite hot.

----------


## John Bertotti

I used a very small hand plane and got a shaving off. I couldn't find the joint and when I tried to break it, there was no way it broke along a glue joint more like it followed the natural grain of the wood. I am more than pleased with this outcome thanks for the help!

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## slimt

Well.   I think Ive been doing it right.   Tested the product for dry time and strength. I guess patients is key.   I am working on a trapeze tailpiece that belongs to a 1911 Gibson style U. 
Started as. 


Then to a mold from the original. 

Made a sample piece. Checking for strength and what dyes to use. 


Then onto making the actual piece


Then to this.  


I think it might work. 
Let me know what you think.  Thanks for looking.

----------

hank, 

Marty Jacobson

----------


## Marty Jacobson

OK, personally I would add a few layers of woven fiberglass in the middle of the pour. It will be invisible, but will keep it from failing catastrophically, which could be dangerous. The metal does most of the work, but... I don't know, I've seen how pure epoxy/resin fails on impact, and it can be un-pretty. But if you're done, I guess just give it a shot and see what happens. I'd wait a good week before stringing it up, these things take time to cure fully.

----------

j. condino

----------


## Jacob Hagerty

#8-18 sitting on the bench. 11 at once is quite the undertaking, not sure Ill build that many at the same time again.

----------

hank, 

Paul Statman

----------


## slimt

> OK, personally I would add a few layers of woven fiberglass in the middle of the pour. It will be invisible, but will keep it from failing catastrophically, which could be dangerous. The metal does most of the work, but... I don't know, I've seen how pure epoxy/resin fails on impact, and it can be un-pretty. But if you're done, I guess just give it a shot and see what happens. I'd wait a good week before stringing it up, these things take time to cure fully.


Thank you for the info actually a good idea.  Im in no rush to get this done.  I have no problem in re doing this either. What ever makes it safe and functional.  The original was just celluloid with no weeving in the mix. I have plenty of products for different types of load tests.     I just Wish I had more tailpieces for trial and error.   Im sure theres a few out there from non repairable harp guitars.

----------


## Reywas

11 Mandolins at once?! I hope you keep good track of who's on what step!

----------


## sunburst

> 11 Mandolins at once?! I hope you keep good track of who's on what step!


Back in my #8 through #18 days I would have had 11 multiples of several mistakes.

----------

j. condino

----------


## slimt

> #8-18 sitting on the bench. 11 at once is quite the undertaking, not sure I’ll build that many at the same time again.


Dont mind me asking.  What kind of a time frame to just get one finished?  Thats quite a undertaking with whats on your bench.   Nice.

----------


## Lappy

a teardrop, Sitka spruce and bigleaf maple, leather case padded and lined, still have to fit the bridge

----------

j. condino

----------


## Ranald

> a teardrop, Sitka spruce and bigleaf maple, leather case padded and lined, still have to fit the bridge


Good work, Lappy, and nice to see you back at the Cafe. Hope everything's going well. Any tunes for us?
Ranald

----------


## Jacob Hagerty

> Back in my #8 through #18 days I would have had 11 multiples of several mistakes.


Thankfully I pay attention to detail and keep good notes on my process. Always room for improvement but I rarely make a mistake.  A good luthier knows how to fix them.

----------


## Jacob Hagerty

> Dont mind me asking.  What kind of a time frame to just get one finished?  Thats quite a undertaking with whats on your bench.   Nice.


I started these in July 2020, they take as long as they take Im not on a schedule, I work for myself, by myself. I assume these will be finished up around August or September. My customers are thankfully very patient.

----------


## Marty Jacobson

> Thankfully I pay attention to detail and keep good notes on my process. Always room for improvement but I rarely make a mistake.  A good luthier knows how to fix them.


Fightin' words, lol.

----------

j. condino

----------


## sunburst

> Fightin' words, lol.


Nah, I'll just aspire to make fewer mistakes and fix the rare ones I make.

----------

Marty Jacobson, 

Rick Jones

----------


## Skip Kelley

Wetting to raise the grain on a two-point. This is going to look good.

----------

hank, 

j. condino, 

Mitch Stein, 

Paul Statman, 

soliver

----------


## slimt

> Wetting to raise the grain on a two-point. This is going to look good.


Thats a Nice looking back.

----------


## soliver

First ever attempt at "real" inlay!

----------

Marty Jacobson

----------


## Patrick Toole

Due to COVID pandemic circumstances, I've been set up in our apartment on one bench working at like 1/10th speed with my studio packed up in storage awaiting a major move several states away. Here's the first of some new mandolin and octave mandolin models that have been on the back burner for years. Feels good to get these going.

----------

Marty Jacobson, 

Rob Roy

----------


## Jacob Hagerty

> Nah, I'll just aspire to make fewer mistakes and fix the rare ones I make.


I appreciate you John. You have been a huge help and inspiration in my whole process, as well as a wealth of extremely helpful knowledge.

----------

hank, 

soliver

----------


## John Bertotti

Here is a book match for a top. Might have a challenge with the end being ripped out, and maybe not I’lll just make it to neck side instead of the end of the instrument. The colors made me think I mixed up a couple wedges but the saw marks line up correctly. Funny how things can color change.

----------


## Dusepo

A rounder bodied baroque mandolin coming up to completion soon...

----------

hank, 

John Bertotti, 

soliver

----------


## slimt

I got great string tension.  The cast and structure is holding up well.  



Its fully tuned. No stress cracks. Nothing for issues. 

Thanks for looking.

----------

hank, 

John Bertotti, 

Marty Jacobson, 

Paul Statman, 

soliver, 

tree

----------


## soliver

Grain filling with epoxy on the right; gives a good indication of what it'll look like when varnished!

----------

Gunnar, 

Marty Jacobson, 

Paul Statman

----------


## SBJ

I bought an old Washburn M2 that missing a top and carved a new one. It is the first time I used micro mesh pads on the shellac, and I was surprised at how much sheen I could achieve. Also shown is my K Salon hot hide glue pot which also melts wax to get rid of unwanted hair. Luthiers have to look their best even in the workshop! :Smile:

----------

hank, 

Paul Statman, 

soliver

----------


## Dusepo



----------

hank, 

John Kelly, 

Marty Jacobson, 

Rick Jones

----------


## Sue Rieter

> Grain filling with epoxy on the right; gives a good indication of what it'll look like when varnished!


That's very attractive, Spencer. It's going to be a beautiful instrument!

----------

soliver

----------


## resophonic

Every now and then, I get an instrument that compels me get the rubber gloves out. This teens Gibson oval hole mandolin is the worst so far and was a measure more gross than your typical player mung. 

The mandolin is owned by a person that is suffering from Dementia and unrecognized by, or unknown to him, there was a rather bad roach and carpet bug infestation in his home. I brought this to the attention of the person helping him out and the issue has since been dealt with. 

The mandolin had hung on his wall, undisturbed and un-played for several years. The dark dots and streaks seen in the images, are insect excrement. This person is also a heavy smoker and the instrument was well laced with Nicotine funk. The original case was stored in a closet and had a few roaches still doing their thing when it was given to me. I immediately sprayed it with Permethrin for fabrics, followed with a thorough vacuuming.

A few pics from the bench...




Nicotine funk coming off of pick guard

A surprise waiting for me inside.

I think that is a stink bug all the way to the right. Must have taken a wrong turn somewhere...

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Skip Kelley

The inside of that old Gibson is gross.

----------


## j. condino

Repeat after me: "No thank you." 

End of discussion!

----------


## John Bertotti

Well worth saving. It will be beautiful once you're done.

----------


## Charles E.

Yep, been there , seen that. After working as a violin repairer and builder for 26 + years, I have seen lots of bug (cockroach) poo and even skeletons of mice inside instruments. 

That should clean up ok.

----------


## Sue Rieter

Eeww. Yuck. The mandolin will be so happy when you are done.

----------


## tree

Hah.  All I can think about is the summer my brother and I were tasked with removing 25 years of bat guano from the attic of an old house that had been divided into apartments, in Eastern NC.  That mandolin might be unpleasant, but it can always be worse . . .

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## resophonic

The mandolin did clean up nicely and the bug excrement all came off without leaving any staining or blemishes. Still have some poo spots inside and I may yet go after those with a bit of dampened rag taped onto a stiff wire. I used an ultrasonic cleaner with a Windex bath for the tuners and metal parts, a real time saver and cleaned them up like new. Waiting now for strings to come in, so I can do a setup and get it finish up. It is an all the original example, with original case and is structurally sound. It will be a rather nice piece once I get it set up.

----------

Paul Statman, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## Paul Statman

Looking forward to seeing shots of the finished project. Thanks for posting.

----------


## riverview

Got a couple finished! Starting some more

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Dusepo



----------

Jill McAuley, 

John Kelly, 

Paul Statman

----------


## slimt

I got this on my bench. Just bought it. But not mandolin content.  Hope thats okay. 



A 59 Fender Princeton
And a 61 Fender Champ lap steel. 
 :Grin:

----------

j. condino, 

MikeEdgerton

----------


## Dusepo

Here's a Japanese Biwa I've just finished doing some repair and restoration work on:

----------

Bob Clark, 

Louise NM, 

Marty Jacobson, 

Paul Statman, 

TheMandoKit

----------


## slimt

Amazing to see how many different styles and shapes there are.  Cool items

----------


## NotMelloCello

Not vintage at all, but it's very pretty and the client loves it to death...
2018 Gibson Firebird Elite just needed new strings and a setup.
He's very happy with it now.

https://imgur.com/KYMvFbQ

https://imgur.com/c7Y2C8s

----------

slimt

----------


## Bob Clark

A quick photo of the back of a flat-back I am just now finishing.  This is Black Walnut from a limb crotch and looks even better in person.  The sides are from the same piece and have nice flaming.  Really hard wood.  

More photos when it is finished.

----------

Dusepo, 

hank, 

John Bertotti, 

Paul Statman, 

pheffernan, 

slimt, 

soliver, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## NotMelloCello

Nice walnut!

----------

Bob Clark

----------


## soliver

Bob, that back is beautiful!... congrats on another beautiful flat top. I'm coming to the end of my second.

----------


## Bob Clark

> Bob, that back is beautiful!... congrats on another beautiful flat top. I'm coming to the end of my second.


Thanks Spencer, I appreciate the compliment.  I am looking forward to see your next instrument completed, too.  Building mandolins is addicting, isn't it? :Smile:   Sort of MBS rather than MAS!

----------

hank, 

soliver

----------


## j. condino

'Seems like it is the year of old F4s around here.  Here is another beautiful one with original inlaid tuner Handel buttons in for a visit and some bench time.

----------

hank, 

Jim Garber, 

Paul Statman, 

Skip Kelley, 

slimt, 

soliver

----------


## Skip Kelley

First coat of varnish on the next mandolin...

----------

hank, 

Jim Garber, 

Mitch Stein, 

NotMelloCello, 

Paul Statman, 

Rob Roy, 

soliver, 

urobouros

----------


## j. condino

'Nice maple back old F4 in for a visit:

----------

Bob Clark, 

hank, 

Jim Garber, 

Paul Statman, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Paul88

Bowlback in process...

----------

Dusepo, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Steve Hinde

What to do with flawed or damaged plates? Make a couple piccolos.

----------

Bob Clark, 

Dusepo, 

Jim Garber

----------


## Chris Cochran

ES-335 kit from Guitar Fetish

----------


## Bob Clark

> What to do with flawed or damaged plates? Make a couple piccolos.


Hey Steve,  

Thanks for posting these. I am a great fan of piccolo mandolins and believe that if more people had a chance to try them, they would become more popular (the instruments, not necessarily the people, but who knows?).  These two are quite beautiful and offer a great opportunity to get a piccolo, if someone is looking (assuming they are not already spoken for).  

Looks like you have gone with the Nugget tailpiece.  I normally don't use that on my piccolo builds only because I'm trying to keep the price down, but it is my favorite tailpiece when I can splurge a little.  It fits in nicely on these smaller instruments and is super easy for string changes.  Most other quality tailpieces just look a little too big on these (my opinion only).

What is the wood on the darker-backed one?  I like it a lot.  

Best wishes, Bob

----------


## Steve Hinde

Bob, 
I used the Nugget tailpiece for that reason. Scale. It fits nicely with the size of these little things. The others just look way too big. The dark one is Koa with  German Spruce top. The other is Maple and Cedar. Still have not worked out cases. I posted videos with sound on my Facebook page if you care to hear them.

----------

Bob Clark

----------


## buckhorn

Here is what I've had on the bench the last few weeks..

----------


## Bob Clark

> Bob, 
> I used the Nugget tailpiece for that reason. Scale. It fits nicely with the size of these little things. The others just look way too big. The dark one is Koa with  German Spruce top. The other is Maple and Cedar. Still have not worked out cases. I posted videos with sound on my Facebook page if you care to hear them.


I'll post some case solutions for you as soon as I can take some photos, probably tomorrow.

EDIT: On second thought, I'll PM you.  It's kind of off the topic of the thread.

----------


## NotMelloCello

Fabbed up a new bone nut on a 7 string electric. 
That injection molded chunk of chewing gum was grabbing the strings and made tuning a real problem.
No more! Looks better and sure works better!

https://imgur.com/5SyGFxB

----------


## John Bertotti

“Injection molded chunk of chewing gum” Bwahahahha that is appropriate and funny as heck!

----------


## NotMelloCello

> “Injection molded chunk of chewing gum” Bwahahahha that is appropriate and funny as heck!


Glad you liked it, John. The guitar had other problems, but it's all smoothed out and playing fine now...

----------


## MrMoe

Here is the Smellotone banjo. Back in the shop because I foolishly used air dried lumber. I do not know if it will live.

----------


## j. condino

A new Brazilian rosewood Condino dreadnought headstock + snakewood button Waverly tuners.

----------

Jim Garber, 

John Bertotti, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Steve Hinde

Tops glued on, cleaned up and ready to cut the binding channels. All German Spruce tops and Quilted Maple back and sides.

----------

Bob Clark, 

Paul Statman, 

Rob Roy

----------


## Dusepo



----------

Bill McCall, 

Bob Clark, 

Jim Garber, 

Paul Statman, 

TheMandoKit

----------


## rcc56

Last year's extra-curricular project:

De-lumberizing a 1960's Goya TS-4 12 string guitar.  The so-called bridge plate was a piece of plywood 3 1/2" wide x 14" long by 3/8" thick.

 

My original plan was to go back with either a Stella or Holzapfel bracing pattern, but as the project progressed, I decided to go in a different direction.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Re-braced.  The unusual "half X" bracing pattern was based on the bracing of the rather unique 1929 Gibson L-1 that was used for the sound track of the campfire scene in the "Oh Brother" movie.

 

The instrument has been re-assembled.  My new bracing turned out to be too heavy, so I have since done quite a bit of re-graduation through the sound hole.  I tapered and thinned the V braces, rear ladder brace, and front tone bar; reduced the wing braces, and took about 1/3 of the rear tone bar out.  She sounds pretty good and projects well, but she's still a little heavy in the mid-range and could use a little more bite in the treble.  I've removed as much wood as I dare, so I might pull the rear tone bar out and replace it with one at an opposite angle, a la Larson Brothers.

----------


## jim simpson

DIY go bar system with an old flat top mandolin restore. Anyone know what brand?

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Steve Hinde

Starting the finishing process on this Koa F

----------

John Bertotti, 

Paul Statman, 

TheMandoKit

----------


## John Bertotti

Love that Koa!

----------


## juneman

My latest builds for IBMA

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Skip Kelley

> Tops glued on, cleaned up and ready to cut the binding channels. All German Spruce tops and Quilted Maple back and sides.


Steve, would you share what you are doing on the laminated neck blocks? It looks like plywood with mahogany outer layers.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Steve Hinde

Skip,
You are spot on. I am using this for a stronger neck block for the dovetail. No matter which way you cut solid wood, grain direction is not optimal at the dovetail.
In my opinion this is a stronger solution. Less chance for a cracked block at the dovetail. I have plywood from Europe used in concrete production. (My previous career.) Made for high density and vibration transmission for production pallets. No flaws in the hardwood laminations. And 40mm thick to start with. The mahogany gives a better glue surface for the plates and a stronger glued lamination. Not all my idea. I have seen someone else doing something similar. When I saw this plywood in use, the lightbulb went off.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Skip Kelley

Steve, thanks.

----------


## Steve Hinde

See you at IBMA Juneman!

----------


## Graham McDonald

A second of the D'Aquisto inspired mandolins. I was at a meeting the other week and the table in the meeting room was veneered in Blackheart sassafras, a timber only found in Tasmania, it it struck me that it would go well with the art-deco design of that mandolin. Here are the sides bent up and glued. Each side is bent in three sections from the same strip, overlapping by half an inch or so, with shaped spruce blocks  to glue them.

----------

Cary Fagan, 

Dusepo, 

Eric Foulke, 

j. condino, 

John Bertotti, 

Paul Statman, 

soliver, 

Sue Rieter, 

tree, 

urobouros

----------


## Paul Statman

That is gorgeous, Graham. Please keep the photos coming on this one's progress! Thank you!

----------


## Sue Rieter

I'll bet that is going to look awesome!

----------

GaryDavis

----------


## tree

Thanks for showing how you solved the structural problems created by the multi-piece sides, the spruce block is a clever way (at least to my non-luthier eyes) to provide long grain surfaces for gluing.

----------


## j. condino

> a second of the d'aquisto inspired mandolins. I was at a meeting the other week and the table in the meeting room was veneered in blackheart sassafras, a timber only found in tasmania, it it struck me that it would go well with the art-deco design of that mandolin. Here are the sides bent up and glued. Each side is bent in three sections from the same strip, overlapping by half an inch or so, with shaped spruce blocks  to glue them.




$#@% yes!!!!!!

----------


## Eric Foulke

It's been a while.
Boots Imperial strung up in the white.

----------

Ben Vierra, 

Bill McCall, 

GaryDavis, 

Jim Garber, 

Marty Jacobson, 

Paul Statman, 

Rob Roy, 

Skip Kelley, 

urobouros

----------


## Paul Statman

That's a beauty!

----------


## Dick Hutchings

Fantastic.

----------


## GaryDavis

[IMG]Untitled by Gary Davis, on Flickr[/IMG]

----------

Ben Vierra, 

Bob Clark

----------


## Bob Clark

> [IMG]Untitled by Gary Davis, on Flickr[/IMG]


Hi Gary,

Thanks for posting this.  I really like this purfling and am tempted to try something similar on an upcoming build.  

I have not been binding mine because I really like to show off the care I put into the joinery. I like nice tight joins between the top and ribs or back and ribs and fear I would get lazy about that if I were putting on binding.  But for those who don't like my unadorned approach, your approach here would enable the best of both worlds.  Please show us the finished instrument.

Thanks and best wishes,

Bob

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## GaryDavis

Thanks for that Bob.  This is my first mandolin so it is a work/dream in progress.  Every step now is heart-rendering but I get through it.

I'll post more as it progresses.

Gary Davis

----------

Bob Clark

----------


## Graham McDonald

The art-deco mandolin soundboard carved and braced and glued to the sides.

----------

Ben Vierra, 

Dusepo, 

John Bertotti, 

Paul Statman, 

Sue Rieter, 

tree

----------


## Paul Statman

What a beauty! A unique mandolin, for sure.

----------


## Ben Vierra

My first attempt at 2-points, and my first mandolins after a long hiatus.  Sycamore (_Platanus occidentalis_) on the left, and Pacific yew (_Taxus brevifolia_) on the right.

----------

Dusepo, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

10 years ago, my mentor, Randy Torno, my hard-working wife, and I decided it would be a fine idea to turn the garage into a full-time mandolin and guitar shop.

Of course, it started with good insulation and drywalling before the woodchips could really fly!



My son is now 21, and engineering Senior at CalPoly Pomona (and the brains behind all the 3D printing projects we have tried in the past few years).

Steve

----------

oldhawkeye, 

Paul Statman, 

Schneidly, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## rcc56

I have no pictures, but I've re-fretted four instruments in the last month:  2 mandolins, a modern Martin guitar, and an older Martin tenor guitar.

Next week I have to pull a severely over-set neck from a gut string Martin that's had too many less than ideal previous repairs.  I don't know what I'm going to run in to, but I'm going to hope it wasn't glued with epoxy.  We'll see . . .

----------

MikeEdgerton, 

Paul Statman

----------


## j. condino

Sneak preview of a new Condino Brazilian rosewood & red spruce mandolin w/ tuning machines by Nicolo Alessi:

----------

Ben Vierra, 

Jim Garber, 

John Bertotti, 

Paul Statman, 

Schneidly, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## John Bertotti

Love the natural look of the Brazillian! Like natural untreated Cherry, it looks its best with natural age, but I'm probably the odd guy out on this thought process.

----------


## Charles E.

Just finished a shellback skiff...

----------

addamr, 

Ben Vierra, 

GaryDavis, 

Paul Statman, 

Rob Roy, 

Skip Kelley, 

sunburst

----------


## Bob Clark

> Just finished a shellback skiff...


Love it!  I also am enjoying the scenery behind it.  I really enjoy sailing small boats like this one, more so even than larger boats. Sailing dinghies have an immediacy about them that make them so much fun.  Plus, you can explore small coves and creeks larger boats have to pass by. You, or some lucky person you built it for, will have a lot of fun with this boat, I am sure!  If not, just send it to me.  I'll know how to enjoy it :Grin: !

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Charles E.

Thanks Bob. After 30 years as a professional luthier, my wife and I retired to St Augustine where I volunteer at the Heritage Boatworks at the St. Augustine Lighthouse.
This boat will be raffled off in December as a fund raiser for the lighthouse.

----------

hank, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Paul Statman

> Thanks Bob. After 30 years as a professional luthier, my wife and I retired to St Augustine where I volunteer at the Heritage Boatworks at the St. Augustine Lighthouse.
> This boat will be raffled off in December as a fund raiser for the lighthouse.


That is a beauty! Also digging the background cottage, lighthouse and grounds. Gorgeous setting. Thanks for sharing.

----------

Charles E.

----------


## addamr

Beautiful Boat. I'm sure the pictures don't begin to do it justice.

Adam

----------


## Jim Garber

That is amazing, Charley. I guess there are similarities between instrument building and boat making. Neither should let water inside.

----------

Charles E.

----------


## Charles E.

Thanks Jim, I will admit that I like working with hot hide glue a whole lot more than working with epoxy! But that's how it goes. We have a good crew working on various boats at one time. I will be starting a strip built canoe using white cedar, mahogany and ash in a week or two. For those who might be curious, it will be a "Wee Lassie" canoe designed by Feather canoes.....

https://www.feathercanoes.com/

I will post the finished product in a few months.  :Smile: 

I love this thread and love seeing all the cool instruments everyone is building!

----------

Sue Rieter

----------


## sunburst

Boats, particularly wooden boats, have beautiful natural lines. The lines form almost automatically when wood is bent into position, the water line dictates a natural curve to the sides so even a simple utility boat has good lines. Add in the treatment of the transom (I believe it's called) and the bench (or whatever it's called) in front of it on this boat, along with all the other attention to detail and it is a thing of deceptively simple looking beauty! The more I look at it the more details I pick up.
Bravo!

----------

Charles E., 

Paul Statman

----------


## Dick Hutchings

Been trying to get this done for a couple of years now. Between moving and repairs I haven't had much time but I'm on a roll now. The neck isn't attached I just put there for the photo. The inlay is from DePaul.

----------

Ben Vierra, 

Charles E., 

Paul Statman, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Paul Statman

> Boats, particularly wooden boats, have beautiful natural lines. The lines form almost automatically when wood is bent into position, the water line dictates a natural curve to the sides so even a simple utility boat has good lines. Add in the treatment of the transom (I believe it's called) and the bench (or whatever it's called) in front of it on this boat, along with all the other attention to detail and it is a thing of deceptively simple looking beauty! The more I look at it the more details I pick up.
> Bravo!


How eloquently put, sir. I totally resonate with what you wrote. Thank you.

----------


## Paul Statman

> Been trying to get this done for a couple of years now. Between moving and repairs I haven't had much time but I'm on a roll now. The neck isn't attached I just put there for the photo. The inlay is from DePaul.


That's gonna be a corker! What finish will you use?

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Dick Hutchings

I'm going with em6000 even though I had problems the last time I used it. I'm somewhat determined to make it work.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Graham McDonald

The next two mandolins, or at least a mandolin and a mandola, on the bench. The mandolin is the second of the D'Aquisto inspired art-deco madels, this one made from Sitka and Blackheart sassafras. No back binding as yet and the neck has yet to be carved. 

The mandola is the next mandolin quartet prototype and is an interpretation of a Lyon & Healy Style A two-point from the 19-teens also with a Sitka soundboard. The body is made from a pale, almost mottled Victorian blackwood with a Queensland maple neck and a Solomons Islands ebony fretboard. The head design is after the L&H Style C. 16.5"/42cm scale.

----------

Ben Vierra, 

Charles E., 

j. condino, 

Jim Garber, 

John Bertotti, 

Paul Statman, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## John Kelly

Inspiring work, Graham.  Beautiful figuring in the timbers too.

----------

j. condino

----------


## Steve Hinde

Finished up F#50 today.

----------

Ben Vierra, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Paul Statman

> The next two mandolins, or at least a mandolin and a mandola, on the bench. The mandolin is the second of the D'Aquisto inspired art-deco madels, this one made from Sitka and Blackheart sassafras. No back binding as yet and the neck has yet to be carved. 
> 
> The mandola is the next mandolin quartet prototype and is an interpretation of a Lyon & Healy Style A two-point from the 19-teens also with a Sitka soundboard. The body is made from a pale, almost mottled Victorian blackwood with a Queensland maple neck and a Solomons Islands ebony fretboard. The head design is after the L&H Style C. 16.5"/42cm scale.


Absolutely gorgeous work, there. Thank you for sharing these progress shots.

----------


## Paul Statman

> Finished up F#50 today.


Now that's purdy. I'm assuming it was a custom order.

----------


## Skip Kelley

Doing some finishing work on these two mandos.

----------

hank, 

Paul Statman, 

Rob Roy

----------


## Charles E.

looks good Skip, is that two point Claro Walnut?

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## buckhorn

Been working through most of the summer and here they are..  five F5's and one A5...   One of the F5's is a lefty.. I offered it up for sale about a year age when it was unfinished.. No one was interested, so I went ahead and finished it in my own way..  Oh, and they are looking for homes...

----------


## Skip Kelley

> looks good Skip, is that two point Claro Walnut?


Charles, it is Claro. Thanks for the kind words. How are you doing in Florida?

----------


## buckhorn

here are their backsides

----------


## John Bertotti

Not Mandolin related yet but hopefully some inlay at some point. Learning this beast and affinity designer. My first attempt at a larger engraving.

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Nice, Shaper Origin. I'm currently rebuilding my CNC for the 5th, and hopefully last time. I got sick of having to work around technology. Technology should work for ME. There may or may not be concrete and permanent modifications to my house involved.

Here's the moving plate of the Z axis. It's 750mm long.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/qgiwS9v7XZEe7uQn9

----------

John Bertotti

----------


## John Bertotti

After comments here about them in another thread, I thought it was a good way to go to get my feet wet. Not a 3D CNC but functional and if you work on layers you can work some 3D objects. Once it pays for itself, items made with it and sold, I will be more serious about a true 3D CNC or maybe the much less expensive Journeyman from onefinity. Eyeballs on the Yeti CNC at the moment. But that is a ways off.

I know a man here who uses one to route bodies and pickup cavities in his electric instruments. I haven’t done that yet.

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Yeah, it's a cool toy for sure. I see it as more of a "Super Festool Domino" for joinery at strange angles. And of course for decorative and inlay work, it should be excellent. Try doing some pearl and let us know how it goes, it should be a very logical extension of the traditional process. Just with... more fancy tape involved.

The Yeti and other Smartbench designs are completely useless for lutherie.

----------


## John Bertotti

I don’t cut petal just wood. Maybe someday. I suppose I shouldn’t have posted it. I thought it was interesting what the local electric instrument guy used it for the pickup route truss rod jig building etc. but for you guys doing carved instruments I have no idea.

----------


## Marty Jacobson

I think it'd be excellent for roughing out contours. Not to mention all kinds of jigs and fixtures.

----------


## John Bertotti

I hope so but I didn't buy it for that just thought if anyone here was looking they might get some ideas. I need to make items now to sell and make some cash on. I can't make it trying to make instruments. That is a one-off here and there for fun for me. I'll learn the affinity designer program better and hopefully, be able to convert some plans to SVG and try it out for jigs and maybe ruff shaping. Sadly it isn't a current priority. I can make better money, making tables and such.

You nailed it though when you said it takes a lot of time with the software. If it wasn't for my company turning down my travel requests for work I wouldn't have time to do it.

----------


## j. condino

Not every day in the shop is perfect, so you need some creative solutions....problem solved!  :Wink:

----------

John Kelly, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Bob Clark

> Not every day in the shop is perfect, so you need some creative solutions....problem solved!


I appreciate you posting this.  When I have days like that in the shop, I think it's just me and I should stick to farming.  The fact that you have these days too gives me hope.  Thanks!

----------

j. condino

----------


## Charles E.

That is a shame James, it looked like a beautiful instrument. I really like your pine tree-mountain signature!

----------

j. condino

----------


## Dick Hutchings

> Not every day in the shop is perfect, so you need some creative solutions....problem solved!


That's got to be satisfying. Did you run it over with your truck first?

My first guitar I'm working belongs in that fire but I'm going to finish it anyway because I need to learn all the steps.

----------


## rcc56

No picture, but I just discovered a cross grain fracture in the X brace on a gut string Martin I've been working on.  It's right by the foot of the bridge.  Aargh. 

The top is much too flexible in that area, and rotates forward significantly under the tension of nylon strings.  It appears that a previous attempt was made to stabilize it with glue, but the old repair failed.  At least the top does not appear to have been thinned.

Do any of you highly experienced restoration people have any suggestions on a _reliable_ fix without taking the back off and replacing the brace?

Update:  Have just determined that the bridge plate is a replacement, and that it was not mortised into the gap beneath the X-brace.  Nor was any effort made to fill the gap with a splint.  Hence the failure of the brace to do it's job, and hence the fracture.

Time to call the owner.

----------

Marty Jacobson

----------


## rcc56

Spoke to the owner.  I'm going to open her up and do it right, replace the brace, move the bridge plate forward [it's too far back], and take care of anything else that needs attention while she's open.  I wish I had discovered the problem before I had re-set the neck, but that's the way it goes.  Maybe I'll get lucky and the geometry will be right when I get it back together.

I've opened only a handful of instruments-- 2 Gibson oval holes, a '40's J-45, a '60's Goya 12 string, and a few violins.  It's touchy work.  Violins are easier than mandos and guitars.

I cracked open Teeter's book and my worn out copy of Kamimoto's book [required reading] and read their instructions again, carefully.  Got out my scraper and my knives and loosened a few inches of binding, and it's coming off clean.  Perhaps I'll have sense enough to maintain a slow pace and she'll continue to cooperate.

Does anyone know what the factory spec was for the radius of the X brace on a gut string Martin?

----------


## j. condino

When I was approx. 19 and stationed at Tinker AFB in OKC, Don Teeter lived about a mile down the road from me. He did the best $100 fret job I've ever seen on my old 1940s archtop guitar.

I learned a lot of great things from him. He was the first guy I met that used a machinist's level of precision and measuring to problem solve guitar repairs. That old Martin guitar on the cover of his book and his custom with the vine inlay in the fingerboard used to sit in the back of the shop and I'd play them on every visit.  He sold the old Martin and I'm not sure where his guitar wound up. At one time he also sold me a 1930 style 3 National tri cone for $75!

OKC back then was filled with dozens and dozens and dozens of old school pawnshops that were loaded with old guitars. I'd buy up one or two a week and then ship them off  to Stan Jay at Mandolin Brothers. As a teenager, I had enough cool old guitars that in today's market I sell & could buy my house!

----------

Dave Richard, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Dusepo

Another medieval lute just completed:

----------

Jim Imhoff, 

TheMandoKit

----------


## Dusepo

Are you calling me lyre?

----------

Dave Richard, 

John Bertotti, 

Nbayrfr, 

Paul Statman, 

TheMandoKit

----------


## sunburst

Diamond volutes.
Guitars, not mandolins. Purely ornamental, a PITA to carve, but compared to a scroll? Not so bad really! They do have to be sharp and precise though,  and when things need to be sharp and precise, take a picture and show it to other people. That puts you on your A game!
One ready for sanding:


...and one just started.

----------

Charles E., 

dhergert, 

Dusepo, 

GaryDavis, 

j. condino, 

John Bertotti, 

Marty Jacobson, 

Paul Statman, 

Richard500, 

tree

----------


## j. condino

I think this will work well:

----------

dhergert, 

John Bertotti, 

Nbayrfr, 

Paul Statman

----------


## John Bertotti

That is some great curl!

----------


## Dusepo

A Morin Khuur (by request of customer):

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## John Kelly

What is the background of this instrument. Jo?  Is it European or Indian or from elsewhere?

----------


## Paul Statman

I always loved that quote, John, from one of my comedy heroes, the late great Eric Morcambe.

----------


## John Bertotti

Morin Khuur is a horse head fiddle and I think it is Mongolian. Reminds me of something the Hu would play. Very cool Jo!
https://youtu.be/jM8dCGIm6yc

----------

Dusepo

----------


## Dusepo

I've been beaten to it, but yes, it's a traditional Mongolian bowed instrument about the size of a cello.

----------


## Bill McCall

> I think this will work well:


Its all wrinkled, who would want that? :Smile:

----------


## fox

I was offered  a nice commission, can you build a box for my wife's birthday present, something to keep her knitting wool in!  …..

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## HoGo

Cool, but how does it sound? :-)

----------


## j. condino

Today's view from the workbench: I'm not sure which one has more gig stories, the instrument or my old workbench....

----------

Jim Garber, 

Nbayrfr, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## HoGo

> Today's view from the workbench: I'm not sure which one has more gig stories, the instrument or my old workbench....


Looks like Bill Monroe played few gigs on that with his pocket knife.

----------


## j. condino

&#@% Bill Monroe; he didn't have %$#@ to do with this!

That's what they all looked like back in the late '70s punk days when we wore chains and pet jewelry to the gigs.....

----------

Dusepo, 

Nbayrfr

----------


## tree

I was thinking Keith Richards level of story competition . . . is that a P bass body?

----------


## Dusepo

A Hamburger Cithrinchen AKA Bell Cittern currently under construction:

----------

Ben Vierra, 

Charles E., 

Jim Imhoff, 

TheMandoKit

----------


## Charles E.

Looks good Jo! I have built two bell shaped mandolins based on a Lyon and Healy tiple, one arched and one flat. They worked out well, I still play the arched one.
I think the bell shape goes back to the 16th century, do you know if it originated in Germany?

----------

Dusepo, 

Jim Garber

----------


## Dusepo

> Looks good Jo! I have built two bell shaped mandolins based on a Lyon and Healy tiple, one arched and one flat. They worked out well, I still play the arched one.
> I think the bell shape goes back to the 16th century, do you know if it originated in Germany?


Thanks! Yes, as far as I know it originated in Hamburg in northern Germany, hence the name Hambuger Cithrinchen, meaning 'little cittern from Hamburg'.

----------

Charles E.

----------


## Magnus Geijer

Just finished an Appalachian dulcimer for my wife. Took me a lot longer than expected, but that's the usual, I guess.

----------

Ben Vierra, 

Dusepo

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Everything that matters starts to come together right here --



Steve

----------

Ben Vierra, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Charles E.

Thanks to all who put up with my transition from lutherie to boat craft, the mould stations of a solo paddle, strip built canoe named the Wee Lassie....

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Charles E.

11 1/2 feet, mixture of eastern white cedar and western red cedar with mahogany inwales and single seat.  :Grin:

----------

dave vann

----------


## Dusepo



----------

Jim Garber, 

John Kelly, 

Paul Statman, 

Skip Kelley, 

TheMandoKit

----------


## Rodney Riley

> Retired from luthiery, I am volunteering at the Heritage Boatworks at the St. Augustine Lighthouse...


I was there at that light house a few years ago. Bought some tickets to win one of the boats. The one that year was beautiful!!!  Didnt win it :Crying:

----------


## Steve Hinde

Starting finish coats on this quilted F.

----------

Charles E., 

Magnus Geijer, 

Paul Statman, 

Rob Roy, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Hinde

Second quilted F in the group. Torrefied quilted Maple. 1st coat of oil varnish.

----------

Charles E., 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Harley Marty



----------

Ben Vierra

----------


## Harley Marty

A family affair! All GDAE & all three octaves covered. Banjo-Mandolin 17.5" to 18.5" scale, Tenor Banjo 23.5" to 24.5" & Bass banjo 29" to 31.5". The Mandolin is built to double as a short scale Tenor. I wouldn't be surprised if it is the longest scale steel string Mandolin ever built.

----------


## Charles E.

> I wouldn't be surprised if it is the longest scale steel string Mandolin ever built.


Looks like nice work but it is a banjo.  :Wink:

----------


## Dusepo

Wow, I don't think I've ever seen a fan-fretted banjo before!

----------


## Ben Vierra

I'm curious, is the asymmetry of the neck attachment intended to let the bridge stay in a perceived "sweet spot" on the banjo head?

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Lots of tiny little (crazy-making) pieces in this Sorensen "Floral Swirl" VX peg --



Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Another "tiny pieces" inlay with everything safely in their pockets --



Steve

PS - Thinking a lot about the loss of Barry Kratzer's good-humored creativity while doing this detail work.  His Bulldogs live on.

----------

Charles E., 

Gunnar, 

hank, 

Paul Statman, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Rose #1

Beautiful detail Steve!

----------


## muleskinnermandos

Starting a new batch of A5 mandolins.

----------

hank

----------


## Charles E.

The Wee Lassie taking shape....

----------


## Charles E.

The decorative band is Morse Code and spells "St Augustine" on the port side and "lighthouse" on the starboard.

----------


## MandoMack

Recently converted an Epiphone Les Paul Special to an Octave Mandolin.  I've listed it for sale in Classifieds.

----------


## Charles E.

I see a lock coming....

----------


## sliebers

A few things from my workbench this fall.  Octave mandolin and #17 F5.

----------

Charles E., 

hank, 

j. condino, 

Paul Statman

----------


## PT66

I havent been on this forum for awhile and have forgotten how to post pictures.

----------


## Skip Kelley

This one is coming along

----------

Charles E., 

hank, 

j. condino, 

urobouros

----------


## Ranald

> I haven’t been on this forum for awhile and have forgotten how to post pictures.


On the Reply form below, go to the top, where all the symbols are. Click on the third symbol from the right and you'll get a box from which you can load a picture from your computer or another source.

----------


## CES

Looking great, Skip!

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## PT66

[ATTACH=CONFIG]198675[/ATTACH] I hope this works. This is my latest. An octave mandolin.

----------

Charles E., 

hank, 

Richard500, 

Rob Roy

----------


## Rose #1

Lookin good Skip!

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Rose #1

Just hanging out in the shower  :Smile:

----------

hank, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Rose #1

8hrs of scraping complete and I realize my eye sight is horrible... smudges and fingerprints come free  :Grin:

----------

Rob Roy, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Mark Marino

Very Nice, Rose #1!    What brown dye type/color name did you use?  Looks good and dark but not blackish

----------


## Rose #1

Thank you sir. I used trans tint. I hand stained it first with a combo of Lemon drop, Honey amber and walnut brown. Then I tinted Shellac with the same colors starting with lemon yellow and adding honey amber and eventually adding walnut brown till I got the desired color/finish in the burst.... no real formula just test spray each coat on a board before applying. I actually used a Prevail? Preval? sprayer for this took some time to get it to spray how i wanted (thinned the shellac a bit more each time) I believe i got it down to a .7 lbs cut on the shellac before it was coming out correctly.

----------

Schneidly

----------


## Rob Roy

> 8hrs of scraping complete and I realize my eye sight is horrible... smudges and fingerprints come free


Looking very good. I, too, suffer from old eyes. Something to consider next time (if there is one). 1/8" Pinstriping tape, the shiny blue stuff. It's flexible and can be stretched around the curves. Not cheap but worth it, you can find it at auto finish supply places. You still get some color creep under the tape in places and have to touch up with the scraper, but it may save you some time. Your burst looks terrific!

----------


## Rose #1

yes sir i guess after dozens of years I am set in my ways of doing things hahaha but age is creeping in on me so i may have to start taping off the binding in future builds  :Smile:

----------


## John Bertotti

Old eyes or just bad eyes. Until a few years agoI had one eye that could literally read writing on the sides of needles. Now not so much. For all the old eyes this sits on or by my bench. The little one is always within reach. Both have magnifiers built in and I got them on sale at Hobby Lobby. A really good sale! Hope this helps someone.

----------


## Tukanu

Just completed a Celtic Mandola with a carved top and flat back. 
The top is red spruce and the body is quilted cherry.
All the best on this one: Schaller tuners, James tailpiece, Silverangel bridge, and Tomastik strings.

----------

hank

----------


## Sue Rieter

> Just completed a Celtic Mandola with a carved top and flat back. 
> The top is red spruce and the body is quilted cherry.
> All the best on this one: Schaller tuners, James tailpiece, Silverangel bridge, and Tomastik strings.


Beautiful!

----------

hank, 

Tukanu

----------


## Steve Hinde

What's on the bench? My helper.

----------

Bob Clark, 

Cary Fagan, 

Charles E., 

Dusepo, 

Sue Rieter, 

TheMandoKit

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Prepping for a test-drive before finishing with this lovely new custom 13" scale Sorensen AX mandolin.



Steve

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Sue Rieter

So sleek!

----------


## journeybear

> What's on the bench? My helper.


She's about to fall off!  :Disbelief: 

Here, this is better. Safety first.  :Wink:

----------

Charles E.

----------


## Jonathan Reinhardt

Journeybear how do you do that rotating of an image? You can pm me or post, whatever suits.

----------


## journeybear

I'll post because people have problems with this, and it's not hard to fix, once you know how.

Open the photo with an image program. I just use Photo, which comes with Windows (I think). That is, double-click on the thumbnail or icon in the file folder. At the top of the window you should see an option for "Edit & Create." Click on that, then select "Edit" from the drop-down menu. Above the image you should see "Crop & Rotate." Highlight that, and to the right you should get a few functions, including "Rotate." Once you've got the image how you want it, click "Save." Or "Save a Copy," which saves the original photo as well as creates a new file. You might want to do that until you feel comfortable with the operation.

If you've only noticed the unwanted rotation after posting, it's a bit tricky to remove that image. You have to go to Edit Poat, then Go Advanced, then scroll down to Manage Attachments, and then delete the image out of the pop-up window. Otherwise, the image continues to be displayed as a thumbnail.

All of this is easier than it sounds. I'm just going into as much detail as I can. It'll get easier the more you do it.

----------

Jonathan Reinhardt

----------


## Jim Garber

> Journeybear how do you do that rotating of an image? You can pm me or post, whatever suits.


That is, of course, after the fact. I believe there is a glitch in the software for these forums that when you upload a photo from an iPhone (or maybe any phone) it will embed it sideways. Moderators, can you verify that?

----------

hank

----------


## j. condino

Condino flux capacitor back bracing

----------

blauserk, 

hank, 

Marty Jacobson, 

Schneidly, 

Skip Kelley, 

sliebers, 

tree

----------


## tree

Dang James, that's so beautiful and outside the box maybe it should be on the outside of the back!

----------

blauserk

----------


## sliebers

That is amazing James.  Have you used this bracing pattern before?  What are the sound differences vs. traditional ladder back bracing?

----------


## Rose #1

first session complete  :Smile:

----------

hank, 

masa618, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Skip Kelley

> Condino flux capacitor back bracing


James, absolutely beautiful.

- - - Updated - - -




> first session complete


Darby, it’s looking great.

----------

j. condino, 

Rose #1

----------


## Charles E.

> Condino flux capacitor back bracing


"Flux Capacitor" ?   :Confused: 

Ok James, I get it. So if you play this guitar fast enough, you can travel back in time?

----------


## John Bertotti

Jump to the list 20-30 seconds for the flux capacitor or watch the whole few minutes.




I have to say the Condino flux capacitor is much more elegant looking!

----------


## j. condino

> That is amazing James.  Have you used this bracing pattern before?  What are the sound differences vs. traditional ladder back bracing?


This one catches the luthier's tears better.... :Wink: 

Thx for all of the nice comments.

Some days I approach instrument building with a huge array of math & science & lasers and analytical hububbery. 

Other days it is nice to sit back and let what is inside come out on it's own and not try to force a label on my 42+ years of instrument building experience & intuition.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

No matter how many times I do a sunburst finish, I remain amazed by what a bit of maple can become!  Here is a Sorensen AX mandolin back ready for the neck installation, and the same back, this morning, after the second sealer coat of varnish.  It just gets more lovely from here!

 

Steve

----------

j. condino, 

Paul Statman, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Skip Kelley

Steve, that looks good brother!

----------


## hank

Steve I enjoy your bend on bench work presentations.  You and SOS’s graceful middle earth style luthiery have always been fresh air in mandolin family design possibilities.  Thank you for sharing your muse.

----------


## Rose #1

Looks great Steve! Beautiful work....

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Thank you!  A little sugar maple crinkle curl Sprite action today --

 

Steve

----------

j. condino, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Rob Roy

> No matter how many times I do a sunburst finish, I remain amazed by what a bit of maple can become!  Here is a Sorensen AX mandolin back ready for the neck installation, and the same back, this morning, after the second sealer coat of varnish.  It just gets more lovely from here!
> 
>  
> 
> Steve


Beautiful! How on earth do you scrape back that white string inlay after sunbursting?

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Rose #1

Well it is nearing completion. 3 months of work pretty much all done by hand. Specs are Carpathian spruce top, flamed hard maple back and sides, Asymmetrical neck carve (Ernie Ball musicman Axis) with a V tapering to a soft C, Speed neck finish, Varnish/French polish, deluxe abalone inlay, Bill James engraved tailpiece. Just waiting for pick guard material to get here so I can make that and install and then get it set up.  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Ben Vierra, 

Charles E., 

Jim Garber, 

John Kelly, 

Paul Statman, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Tukanu

Army Navy style with a carved top and rosewood body.

----------

Ben Vierra, 

Jim Garber, 

Paul Statman, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## j. condino

'Had a great afternoon pickin' & sawin' on the strings with a nice old man who had the wisdom of the ages in his strings.....

----------

dhergert, 

Nbayrfr, 

Paul Statman

----------


## j. condino

:Smile:

----------

dhergert, 

Paul Statman

----------


## HoGo

Hey James! No flux capacitors on the top???? :D

----------


## Tukanu

Renaissance Cittern:

----------

Ben Vierra, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Steve Sorensen

> 


You can recognize a guy who has fixed a million old center seams by his pre-cleating.

Steve

----------

j. condino, 

Paul Statman, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Dusepo



----------

Ben Vierra, 

DavidKOS, 

j. condino, 

Jim Garber, 

John Kelly, 

Rose #1, 

Skip Kelley, 

TheMandoKit

----------


## Steve Sorensen

The current build-set curing between coats of varnish --



Steve

----------

Ben Vierra, 

Dusepo, 

Paul Statman, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Fergus Lester

My solid body electric project using a neck from an old acoustic.https://db3pap003files.storage.live....&cropmode=none The body is ash. Nut and bridge are temporary, there's a fret missing etc, but it plays quite well.

----------


## Rose #1

Beautiful work everyone... just stunning :Mandosmiley: 


#37 taking shape got my body together and pencil lines draw ready to hand cut the binding channel. No jigs on these just old fashioned hand work  :Crying:

----------

Paul Statman, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Charles E.

At the violin shop where I worked, my employer said that cutting the purfling channels on a cello by hand was "like a walk across a desert".

Looking good!

----------

j. condino

----------


## HoGo

> At the violin shop where I worked, my employer said that cutting the purfling channels on a cello by hand was "like a walk across a desert".
> 
> Looking good!


I cut binding ledges on my latest by hand and didn't consider it all that hard.
WIth good purfling cutter with properly shaped and sharpened blade it is simple job, just takes about 1 1/2 the time of cutting with router (if you count the setup of the router and finishing by hand of which on f-5 there is lotsa). You can listen to your favorite music instead of the roar of router.

----------

Charles E., 

Paul Statman, 

Rose #1

----------


## Rose #1

> I cut binding ledges on my latest by hand and didn't consider it all that hard.
> WIth good purfling cutter with properly shaped and sharpened blade it is simple job, just takes about 1 1/2 the time of cutting with router (if you count the setup of the router and finishing by hand of which on f-5 there is lotsa). You can listen to your favorite music instead of the roar of router.


Agreed.  :Smile:  not difficult just more time consuming as stated... last build was done with mostly hand tools and took with the varnish over 3 months to complete... when i had my duplicator and full shop back in the day I could put one out in a little over a month....

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## HoGo

This is cutter I made and this type works probably the best. You can grip it by both te main body and/or the crossbar keeping the cut steady and precise. I will reshape the tip to slightly more acute angle for next mandolins.
I went from duplicator and routing of ledges to hand methods for latest few builds and I enjoy it a lot.
Now I only rout the truss rod channel. Otherwise I use only electric drill.

----------

Bob Clark, 

Paul Statman, 

Schneidly, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## John Kelly

I use a similar cutter to the one Adrian shows above.  It was made for me from brass bar by a colleague who worked in the Craft and Design Department of the school I taught in.  He put a knurled screw in the top of the bar to lock the cutter arm at the distance I required and a similar, smaller screw in the end of cutter bar to keep the cutter in place.  The cutter is a 6mm lathe tool ground to shape.

----------

Schneidly

----------


## Rose #1

nice looking cutter Adrian! I use the one Ibex one from stew mac... couple of pics after the channel is done and sanded to 220... Doing 4 layer binding on this new one :Popcorn:

----------

Paul Statman, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Update from the Sorensen finishing room -- starting to look like real live mandolins!

 

 

Steve

----------

Bob Schmidt, 

Jim Garber, 

Jonathan Reinhardt, 

Rose #1, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Eric Foulke

It's been a while......

Boots Imperial
11" wide lower bout
Engelmann top, hard maple back and sides, compound radius ebony fretboard. Nitro finished in aged amber and chocolate brown.

----------

billhay4, 

Dusepo, 

Jim Garber, 

Marty Jacobson, 

Paul Statman, 

Rose #1, 

Skip Kelley, 

tree

----------


## billhay4

Back from beyond, Eric. Nice instrument and nice to hear from you.
Bill

----------


## Eric Foulke

Thanks Bill. My "real job" workload over the last 3 years has pretty much brought my instrument building to a stand still. 
My client has the patience of a saint.

----------


## Skip Kelley

Heres two pics of progress in the shop. Inlay for a customer and varnishing an F model

----------

Charles E., 

John Kelly, 

Paul Statman, 

Rob Roy

----------


## Rose #1

Very beautiful Skip! That inlay is awesome.  :Smile:

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## sounder

Hats off to the veterans here that are so open with their tips and tricks. This 'Cafe' is a wonderful resource and I am very happy to have found it.
This is build No' 6 and the second one with my headstock logo. It is Black Walnut with Maple binding. Right now, varnish is going on using Peter Coombe's process and EM2000 Alkyd varnish. Thanks Peter. The Walnut was found locally, its quarter sawn and has nice curl. The pore filling required many coats. I do it with finger application and smooth it with a damp cloth.

----------

Paul Statman, 

Rick Jones, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Dusepo



----------

Bob Clark, 

DavidKOS, 

Paul Statman, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Charles E.

Nice Jo! Kinda reminds me of my Wee Lassie build I have going on.  :Wink:

----------

Bob Clark, 

Dusepo, 

j. condino, 

Paul Statman, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## oldwave maker

Hitched up the horse to shave braces on the octave equivalent of a rotary phone....

----------

Charles E., 

Don Grieser, 

Dusepo, 

j. condino, 

Paul Statman, 

Rick Jones, 

Schneidly, 

Skip Kelley, 

TheMandoKit

----------


## Charles E.

That is excellent!

----------


## Skip Kelley

> Hitched up the horse to shave braces on the octave equivalent of a rotary phone....


I need a plane like that :Wink:

----------


## Eric Oliver

> Nice Jo! Kinda reminds me of my Wee Lassie build I have going on.


Very nice craft. I guess you have the scroll on the inside?

----------


## Charles E.

The scroll will attach to the breasthook on the bow. 

Eric, it was great to meet you and Ellen today! Hopefully it will not be the last time you visit.

----------


## rcc56

I just spent 8 hours replacing 12 bar frets on an old Martin guitar.
File, file, then file some more.  Take a 10 minute break, then start filing again.
I poked up a blood blister on my left index finger.  I can't figure it out-- I file with my right hand.

I'd rather let my apprentice do the filing, but he's home in Nashville, asleep, which is what I should be doing.
Anyway, it's ready to string up and adjust.  I'll do that tomorrow.  Or maybe I'll rest my aging arms and back, and wait till Thursday.

Oh, by the way, thanks to Frank Ford for the idea of attaching rails to a coarse file to rough out the fret height.  www.frets.com is a great resource, no matter how long you've been doing this sort of work.

----------


## muleskinnermandos

Lots of curls on the bench this week.

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Not a bad way to spend a Friday afternoon ...



Steve

----------

Bob Schmidt, 

Paul Statman, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

The Cure time.



Steve

----------

Paul Statman, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Rose #1

#37 after stain and binding scrape....ready for the clear top coats :Mandosmiley:

----------

Marty Jacobson, 

Paul Statman, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Paul Statman

[QUOTE=Rose #1;1860229]#37 after stain and binding scrape....ready for the clear top coats :Mandosmiley: 
Gawjiss!

----------

Rose #1

----------


## Skip Kelley

Looking good Darby!

----------

Rose #1

----------


## j. condino

I've got three of these in the shop right now!!! This one is circa 1933.

----------


## j. condino

The post above wasn't working so well. Here is a youtube link. Thx for the help Don!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rMkbLep3fU

----------

dhergert, 

Skip Kelley, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## Jim Garber

I love those aluminum basses… for your convenience…

----------

DougC, 

j. condino

----------


## Graham McDonald

The start of the mandolin quartet project. Head overlays from Otways blackwood, gidgee and Ivoroid.

----------

Ben Vierra, 

j. condino, 

sebastiaan56, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Paul Statman

> The start of the mandolin quartet project. Head overlays from Otways blackwood, gidgee and Ivoroid.


Most beauteous!

----------


## Skip Kelley

James, that is one shines bass. I helped out Harry and Jeanie West playing bass with them for a short while. I played Harry’s old aluminum bass. It was painted streaky brown to look like wood. It looked pretty bad, but it sounded great.

----------


## Skip Kelley

> The start of the mandolin quartet project. Head overlays from Otways blackwood, gidgee and Ivoroid.


Beautiful peg head overlays Graham.

----------


## Tukanu

Starting a Mandolino Bresciano

----------

Ben Vierra, 

j. condino, 

keith.rogers, 

Paul Statman, 

sebastiaan56, 

tom.gibson

----------


## j. condino

> James, that is one shines bass. I helped out Harry and Jeanie West playing bass with them for a short while. I played Harry’s old aluminum bass. It was painted streaky brown to look like wood. It looked pretty bad, but it sounded great.



That is how this one started- as an old dull painted closet queen. 87 hours later this is what I wind up with!

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## sebastiaan56

From Alfred Wolls plans. Lots to improve but there is a sense of achievement. The timber was sold to me as Daran, an Australian desert acacia. Ive added a cover on the tail as my work isnt as neat as Alfreds. With a lick of pore filler to show the grain. Soundboard is Sitka. Im happy where it is at.

----------

Ben Vierra, 

John Bertotti, 

Paul Statman, 

Skip Kelley, 

tom.gibson, 

Tukanu

----------


## tom.gibson

This coincidence is too weird not to post. Here's another Australian acacia bowl-in-progress, this one an Embergher copy made from Queensland Blackwood (which might be one of several Acacia species). Body almost done.

----------

Ben Vierra, 

sebastiaan56, 

Skip Kelley, 

Tukanu

----------


## sebastiaan56

That’s really pretty Tom. I assume QLD Blackwood shows the same chatoyances under finish as other Aussie Blackwoods?




> This coincidence is too weird not to post. Here's another Australian acacia bowl-in-progress, this one an Embergher copy made from Queensland Blackwood (which might be one of several Acacia species). Body almost done.

----------


## tom.gibson

Yes, though not as dramatic as the good quality Vic/Tas stuff. I've never heard of Daran. I wonder what other names it has? Nice grain - looks almost like She-oak.

----------


## sunburst

Look away if you are one of those with little respect for instruments with strings numbering other than 8, but this has taken up so much time on my bench lately that I thought I'd show a couple of pictures. This is over 100 individual pieces of pearl and abalone.

----------

Ben Vierra, 

Bob Schmidt, 

Charles E., 

Jim Garber, 

John Bertotti, 

Mandolinian, 

Paul Statman, 

Rick Jones, 

Rob Roy, 

Rose #1, 

sebastiaan56, 

Skip Kelley, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## Rick Jones

Wow, fantastic work, John!

----------


## Tukanu

The last construction photo of the mandolino Bresciano

----------

Ben Vierra, 

keith.rogers, 

Paul Statman, 

sebastiaan56

----------


## Sue Rieter

> Look away if you are one of those with little respect for instruments with strings numbering other than 8, but this has taken up so much time on my bench lately that I thought I'd show a couple of pictures. This is over 100 individual pieces of pearl and abalone.


That vine is just lovely, John. The tendrils are so intricate. And all those kernals on the ear of corn! How inspiring it will be for someone to have their eye fall on such artistry every time they pick it up to play!  <3 <3

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Rob Roy

> Look away if you are one of those with little respect for instruments with strings numbering other than 8, but this has taken up so much time on my bench lately that I thought I'd show a couple of pictures. This is over 100 individual pieces of pearl and abalone.


Beautiful work! Stainless steel frets?

----------


## sunburst

Thanks! Evo Gold frets.

----------


## keith.rogers

Another trashcan rescue, sort of. All plywood (save the neck, it appears) MIJ "Winston" from what, the 60s?

Quick question is whether these little plastic rings, which take the place of actual ferrules, should be tacked down with a dab of fish glue or similar. Just a vote. I'm guessing the originals were not glued, though it looked like one or two might have been. (Hard to tell from the decades of tar build-up that was all over this thing since its life was that of a wall hanging in a smoker's home.)

FWIW, the back had popped off, and a friend had first decided to toss it, but had second thoughts and pulled it from the trash. Some time (years, perhaps - I didn't ask), after it had spent its time _backless with the strings under tension_, we were having a chat that turned mandos, and I said I could probably at least make it suitable as a wall-hanging, again. And, here we are...





p.s. (edit) Ha. Well, "Never mind..." After picking the thing up to look at something and having them fall off and roll to dark corners, *twice*, they're tacked down for now. I figured one more time and one of them would go somewhere I couldn't get to, and then I'd spend too much time kicking myself. I suspect they won't stay that way forever, maybe not past the first string-up, but leaving them loose wasn't working  :Smile:

----------


## CarlM

Newly bent rims and bending pipe setup.

----------


## Charles E.

Holy hot plate Batman! Never have seen a bending rig like that but apparently it gets the job done.

----------


## Skip Kelley

John, that is some seriously good inlay work.

----------


## dan in va

John -  Really like the inlay, especially the peg head; reminds me of the pine cone mandolin inlay, which is an all time favorite.  i wonder if the "corn neck" owner plays an E9 steel also.

----------


## sunburst

The inlay represents the 3 sisters. Apparently several native American tribes considered corn, beans and squash to be gifts from their gods, and grew the three crops together. The idea for the theme came from the future owners, the design was done by his hired artist, I did the work of cutting and inlaying the design after working with the artist to help adapt it for the fingerboard.

----------

Bob Schmidt, 

Charles E., 

dan in va, 

Paul Statman, 

Richard500, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## Graham McDonald

The next step in the mandolin quartet project - the side assemblies for the two mandolins, mandola and mandocello glued up and ready for the next step. The next few weeks will be carving soundboards and backs. The sides are Australian backwood, the neckblocks from some old mahogany, the tailblocks laminated from spruce with spruce corner blocks, with laminated Australian kauri linings. The 'cello linings have been reenforced with epoxy/carbon fiber composoite to make the rim as rigid as possible

----------

Bob Schmidt, 

j. condino, 

Jim Garber, 

John Bertotti, 

Paul Statman, 

Richard500, 

sebastiaan56, 

Skip Kelley, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## Bob Schmidt

It looks like you have a lot of carving ahead of you!

----------


## Jim Garber

Keith.Rogers: about those plastic rings… it seems that they would only be decorative and not actually serve a function like actual ferrules that would line the post holes. Either leave them off altogether or else glue some other donut shaped thingers.

----------


## gh_mando

No mando content, just a new guitar build. 00 size

----------

Ben Vierra, 

Paul Statman, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Graham McDonald

Yesterday morning's work was cutting out the soundboards and backs for the mandolin quartet, ready for the next couple of weeks of carving.

----------

Ben Vierra, 

Bob Schmidt, 

Louise NM, 

Paul Statman, 

sebastiaan56, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## CarlM

Rim and block assembly

----------

Ben Vierra, 

Paul Statman, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## j. condino

No mandolin content this week: 

Laying out the details for a new giant 7/8+ gamba  shaped bass with a 30" lower bout from spruce cut and air dried since 1904! Part of one of my new quartets....

----------

Ben Vierra, 

Bob Schmidt, 

John Bertotti, 

John Kelly, 

Paul Statman, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## tree

Oh, snap - that looks like persimmon for the fingerboard. Can't wait to see it finished!

----------


## Tukanu

Brescian Mandolin in walnut and maple:

----------

Ben Vierra, 

sebastiaan56

----------


## John Kelly

Lovely instrument, David.  I assume it is using nylon strings with that fiddle scfroll and tuners?

----------


## Tukanu

> Lovely instrument, David.  I assume it is using nylon strings with that fiddle scfroll and tuners?


Thank you, John. Yes, Aquilla 1M nylon strings for mandolin tuning on a 330mm scale.

----------


## sebastiaan56

Pretty! Well done.

----------

Tukanu

----------


## Ben Vierra

> No mandolin content this week: 
> 
> Laying out the details for a new giant 7/8+ gamba  shaped bass with a 30" lower bout from spruce cut and air dried since 1904! Part of one of my new quartets....


Is that a black cherry center stripe in the neck and heel?  Or something else?

I lived in North Carolina for several years.  I found the diversity of tree species in the Southern Appalachians to be amazing!  

Your and Graham's local-wood quartets are inspiring.  Can't wait to see how each develops.

----------


## Pjones3

[attach]

----------


## j. condino

!!!

----------


## Bill McCall

Seems a little big for a bench mounted bandsaw.  Is that padauk dust?

----------


## muleskinnermandos



----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Pjones3

Some western cedar armrests.

----------


## Charles E.

> 


Nice photo. I notice that it looks like you are using a mortice and tenon-barrel bolt system for the neck joint (I am a big fan).

----------


## Patrick Toole

My latest

----------

Ben Vierra, 

j. condino, 

Jim Garber, 

Mandobar, 

Paul Statman, 

Schneidly, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Skip Kelley

This carved much easier than the quilted maple I recently finished. A beautiful piece of koa.

----------

Ben Vierra, 

Bob Schmidt, 

CES, 

Charles E., 

j. condino, 

Nbayrfr, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Rose #1

nice looking back Skip  :Smile:

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Skip Kelley

Thanks, Darby.

----------


## GaryDavis

She's ready to go to a real luthier to finish the nut and string it.  Hopefully it will sound good enough to warrant keeping it and applying a finish.

The image isn't centered so things look a little off.  Its not nearly as bad as it looks in this image.

[IMG]Untitled by Gary Davis, on Flickr[/IMG]

----------

Ben Vierra, 

Paul Statman

----------


## Tukanu

Brescian mandolin #4 in curly walnut and curly maple.

----------

Ben Vierra, 

Dusepo

----------


## Skip Kelley

Nice work Gary. Nice work David.

----------

GaryDavis, 

Tukanu

----------


## sebastiaan56

German style mandolin. Finally strung up, Aquila Red Mandolin strings. This has been progressing since before Easter. Based on the plans in Alfred Wolls wonderful book. Australian and exotic timbers. Its still finding its voice as the strings will take a few days to stretch in and the timbers learn to work together.

----------

Ben Vierra, 

Bill McCall, 

Dusepo, 

Louise NM, 

Paul Statman, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Tukanu

Very clean work, Sebastiaan. Really looks nice.
Do you have photo of the bracing pattern you used?
I went pretty light on the one I built because of the nylon strings.
David

----------


## sebastiaan56

> Very clean work, Sebastiaan. Really looks nice.
> Do you have photo of the bracing pattern you used?
> I went pretty light on the one I built because of the nylon strings.
> David


Thank you, I havent got a photo David, I’ll take one of the next one. The Aquila Red strings have Iron Oxide added to them to increase the mass and the tension is about the same as steel strings so I used the bracing in Alfred Woll’s book. They are marketed as sounding halfway between gut and steel in tone. This is my impression as well. Gut strings did pull a fair bit of tension, ask the Violin guys who use them. You can get the tensions for Nylgut strings.

They are still stretching in and Im still adjusting intonation and the occasional rogue fret. When they settle they are rock solid.

----------


## Tukanu

That makes sense. You have 8 strings pulling nearly as much as steel strings. I have only 4 strings, so the tension is much less.

----------


## David Houchens

[ATTACH=CONFIG]202036[/ATTACHmaple. Minimum 


Just sent this Octave out the other week. Red spruce over red maple. Minimal truoil finish. I've never done truoill over a black surface.

----------

Ben Vierra, 

j. condino, 

Paul Statman, 

sebastiaan56, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Skip Kelley

Nice octave Dave. Did you slot the fretboard yourself?

----------


## Charles E.

> This carved much easier than the quilted maple I recently finished. A beautiful piece of koa.


How is that Koa F-5 coming along Skip?

----------


## Charles E.

> [ATTACH=CONFIG]202036[/ATTACHmaple. Minimum 
> 
> 
> Just sent this Octave out the other week. Red spruce over red maple. Minimal truoil finish. I've never done truoill over a black surface.


Left handed?

----------


## David Houchens

Thanks Skip, yes I slotted it. 22 inch scale. I've only done 3 of these. I now have a request for an F model. The A model fits in longer tenor banjo cases. 
Charley, it is a lefty. I'm pleased that all 3 have gone to very talented local musicians.
Both of the others were cherry.

----------


## Skip Kelley

> How is that Koa F-5 coming along Skip?


Charley, I have the sides bent and I'm working on the top.

----------

Charles E.

----------


## oldwave maker

After shoveling out this last batch of ovals I was going to enter a 12 step program to break my addiction to mandolin building syndrome(MBS). Then I found a piece of maple cut in Abany, Mo. by my dentist's great grandfather in 1952, then a curly piece Bruce Harvie dug out of his van as soon as he pulled into the parking lot at Wintergrass 2002, an Engelmann top Bill Giebitz harvested just off the crest of the Sandias east of Albuquerque on Christmas Eve 1982, and a nice German Alps spruce viola top Ken Wise sent me in 2015. Please, make it stop, make it stop......

----------

Ben Vierra, 

John Bertotti

----------


## TheMandoKit

Bill!

Glad to see you here again!

What's the back on the Sandia Spruce?

I don't need another Old Wave......or do I?

----------


## Tukanu

Completed bowl for a Brescian mandolin.
Claro walnut with extreme curl.

----------

Dusepo, 

Jim Garber, 

Paul Statman, 

Richard500, 

sebastiaan56

----------


## Marty Jacobson

On the bench today: a new batch of Meguair's. It was time. 

The last batch was purchased during Nickel Creek's Farewell For Now tour.

----------

Tom Haywood

----------


## Jim Garber

> On the bench today: a new batch of Meguair's. It was time. 
> 
> The last batch was purchased during Nickel Creek's Farewell For Now tour.


Marty: are you building cars now?

----------


## Marty Jacobson

> Marty: are you building cars now?


Medical devices more than anything else, sadly. They pay a lot better than mandolins. But myself and a lot of other folks use these polishing compounds for cleaning up instruments during setups, as well as for final detailing after buffing out a new finish.

----------

John Bertotti

----------


## John Bertotti

I used to fix medical equipment. So, how did that 3D printer work out? That was what you were assembling wasn’t it?

----------


## Tukanu

Brescian mandolin in walnut and maple ready for the finish.

----------

Dusepo, 

Joe Bartl, 

John Bertotti, 

Marty Jacobson, 

Paul Statman, 

sebastiaan56, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Bob Clark

Working on a prototype of a nylon-strung, four string piccolo mandolin (Cgda, a fourth above a mandolin).  Finally strung it up today.  It has modified Torres bracing (like a classical guitar) with a very thin top.  Went with a floating bridge rather than a fixed bridge, to keep it more mandolin-like.  Made a tailpiece specifically for this purpose, of black walnut and brass. Ribs and sides are local cherry. Neck is hard maple, bridge is local black walnut. 

Have to do a little set-up work, and try a heavier, wound C string.  Will post more about it when it's actually done.

----------

Ben Vierra, 

Jim Garber, 

Paul Statman, 

pheffernan, 

sebastiaan56, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Marty Jacobson

> I used to fix medical equipment. So, how did that 3D printer work out? That was what you were assembling wasnt it?


Still sitting there while my teenagers laugh at me when I try to coach them about persistence and grit. 

My CNC machine died, so that turned into a year-long project and rebuild. It's pretty nice now, I just made some stainless steel guitar parts on it (which you're not "supposed" to be able to do).

----------

Paul Statman, 

Skip Kelley, 

Tom Haywood

----------


## jim simpson

Finally got the neck out of my Kalamazoo KG-11.  I first used steam then switched to heat rod. Will be doing a refret, new nut and saddle in addition to the neck reset.

----------

Paul Statman, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Richard500

I think the excess string has to exit the head to the sides for the kitten vibe; maybe about 4” each side. 
The tailpiece is nice, and novel. Are there grooves in the brass to keep the strings located? 
Let us all know when you get the string gauges worked out, and we can hear this one!

----------


## Bob Clark

> I think the excess string has to exit the head to the sides for the kitten vibe; maybe about 4 each side. 
> The tailpiece is nice, and novel. Are there grooves in the brass to keep the strings located? 
> Let us all know when you get the string gauges worked out, and we can hear this one!


Good for you, Richard, you figured out what I was going for with that headstock shape.  I like your idea for the whiskers!  Here's a photo of it as I was beginning to put on the finish.  Note that the left ear is 'tipped', which is the sign of a spayed or neutered feral cat.  My barn cats all have the tipped ear, as they all were feral earlier in their lives, but now have a home and an occupation. Here's a picture of the headstock as I was beginning to apply finish.
 

The tailpiece was an experiment, and I learned a lot from it.  Hopefully there will be a next one and if so, it will be slightly wider, and will have the grooves you mention.  If this one works out, I'll make a regular mandolin match to it.

I've been terrible about putting up recordings, but I plan to put up a video comparing this one to one of my typical metal strung piccolo mandolins so others can learn from my little experiment as well.  That should follow in about two weeks.

----------

Charles E., 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Magnus Geijer

Sides for my first attempt at a violin.

----------

Cary Fagan, 

Paul Statman, 

sebastiaan56, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## oldwave maker

Necking again in the shop while waiting for  'monsoon' season to pass. Ebony/quilt, African Blackwood, Brazilian rosewood, Macassar Ebony, brw/curly, ebony, desert ironwood, brw, brw, ironwood. Below is part of the ebay old Kay bass brw fingerboard stash....

----------

Dusepo, 

John Bertotti, 

Magnus Geijer, 

Paul Statman, 

sebastiaan56, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## John Bertotti

Is that from the stash you got from the lady in the other side of the mountain! The violin guy who passed? That’s what one my OldWave Oval A. Best choice O made was when you asked me if I wanted you to use that!

----------


## TheMandoKit

> Necking again in the shop while waiting for  'monsoon' season to pass. Ebony/quilt, African Blackwood, Brazilian rosewood, Macassar Ebony, brw/curly, ebony, desert ironwood, brw, brw, ironwood. Below is part of the ebay old Kay bass brw fingerboard stash....


Really liking 1, 2 & 4.

----------


## Graham McDonald

When someone posted some pics of a 1920s Stromberg-Voisinet mandolin a few weeks back, I was reminded that I had traced the body and head outline of one that someone brought in for some repairs a few years back. Wanting a break from carving the quartet instruments I thought a canted-top, 13"scale diversion was required. Soundboard is Sitka, Back and side Tulip Satinwood, neck is Queensland maple with an ebony fingerboard, Ivoiroid binding. The neck is not carved yet and the back binding has yet to be trimmed. I made the neck with 11 frets to the body rather than the original 10. The head had to be adjusted in length to take some Gotoh tuners, as the original had some patent tuners where each tuner was in a little metal cylinder an inch or so across and was inserted into the head from the front.

----------

Ben Vierra, 

Davy Simpson, 

Dusepo, 

John Bertotti, 

John Soper, 

Paul Statman, 

Richard500, 

sebastiaan56

----------


## muleskinnermandos

Not "on" the bench. But recently left the bench and headed to Green Mountain Bluegrass & Roots in Manchester, VT. Andy built this instrument for the festival's instrument raffle to raise funds for a local non-profit.

----------

bbcee, 

Ben Vierra, 

Paul Statman, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## Tukanu

On the bench: A maple Brescian and a renaissance cittern also in maple.

----------

Ben Vierra, 

Dusepo, 

sebastiaan56, 

tom.gibson

----------


## oldwave maker

Maple octave back, and one of the f holes. No luncheonettes were harmed in the making of the binding, as far as I know!

----------

billhay4, 

Jim Garber, 

Paul Statman

----------


## GaryDavis

[IMG]Untitled by Gary Davis, on Flickr[/IMG]

[IMG]Untitled by Gary Davis, on Flickr[/IMG]

[IMG]Untitled by Gary Davis, on Flickr[/IMG]

Halfway through the violin varnish process on my first mandolin.

----------

Paul Statman, 

sebastiaan56, 

soliver

----------


## sunburst

The customer who is patiently waiting for this mandolin has expressed interest in seeing some progress photos posted here so I'll go back a little bit and then catch up to current progress.
This is the first Griffith Loar-inspired mandolin that I have made. It is not a replica, but a near copy with custom features making it different from the original.

The back wood was in my wood rack and it turns out to have figure somewhat similar to the Griffith.

The top wood is (of course) red spruce. This piece has some reaction wood. It is very hard and a bit heavy, but I've had good success using it for strong sounding, loud mandolins when paired with hard maple.

----------

Bob Schmidt, 

Charles E., 

Gary Hudson, 

Paul Statman, 

Schneidly, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## sunburst

Here's the back being carved to shape.

After completing the carving of the arches I used these graduation measurements that Bruce Harvie (IIRC) posted online. 
Here I'm carving the back to the specified thicknesses in the specified places.

Same thing with the top:


You may notice the "dorsal crest" toward the neck end of the center of the back. It is a feature of the Griffith that we decided to use in this tribute.

----------

Bob Schmidt, 

Paul Statman, 

Schneidly

----------


## sunburst

With the thickness established in the indicated places, carving the inside of the plates is basically an exercise in connecting the dots. I stayed pretty close to the published thicknesses with a little smoothing of the surfaces and thicknesses.

----------

Bob Schmidt, 

Paul Statman, 

Schneidly

----------


## sunburst

Rather than using mahogany for the head and tail blocks we went with a much lighter head block wood (paulownia) and a heavier tail block wood (hard maple) to help with the balance of the instrument. The tone bars are red spruce, very close to Loar specs in terms of size, shape and position.
Also, while I usually use solid wood linings in mandolins, we went with basswood kerfed linings as a nod to the original.

----------

Bob Schmidt, 

Paul Statman, 

Schneidly

----------


## sunburst

The carved back looks like this:
Attachment 204552
The carved top looks like this:
Attachment 204553

----------


## sunburst

We're using the snakehead shape for the peghead, but it will have a custom inlay when I get it done. As of now I have the logo ready to inlay and I'm slowly working on the main inlay design. We chose a shorter fingerboard (22 frets) rather than the long, 29-fret 'board that was on the original. The frets are Evo gold and larger than the originals.

Attachment 204554

This catches us up to what is actually on my bench as of now.

----------

Bob Schmidt, 

Gary Hudson, 

Schneidly

----------


## sunburst

I see the forum software didn't like my attachments again. I'll try once more to see if they will work.

----------

Ben Vierra, 

Bob Schmidt, 

John Soper, 

Paul Statman, 

Richard500, 

Schneidly

----------


## HoGo

Now that is some reaction wood in the spruce!
I noticed Gilchrists tops often show somewhat stronger summer wood, too. I've got one just like yours (though local european) with such prominent reaction wood that I plan one day to turn into a simple no frills "player" just to test how it will work.

----------


## bbcee

Really nice work, John.

For those of us who don't know, what is reaction wood?

----------

Sue Rieter

----------


## sunburst

Reaction wood (also called compression grain) comes from a stressed, off-balance tree. Often, a spruce tree will grow on a steep mountainside. Each year of the trees youth, it will lean a little down hill and the next years growth will "try" to straighten it back up. Especially the down-hill side of the tree will develop the prominent grain lines and added density that make it "reaction wood". It can also be caused by a tree having one or more very heavy limbs on one side. Basically anything that affects the balance of the tree on the ground so that it is heavier to one side can cause reaction wood, if the imbalance is severe enough. It is somewhat similar to limb wood, though more stable because the effect is not as severe.

As Adrian said, reaction wood can be seen in Gilchrist mandolins.
I've had a lot of reaction red spruce for years and I didn't really know if it was usable, but I began hearing that Gilchrist preferred it. Whether or not that is true, I decided to try using it to see how it would work out. At first I tried wood with only a portion of reaction grain and found no particular difference between the results and my usual results. I then tried a piece similar to this top with reaction grain throughout. It was the thinnest yet heaviest top I had carved at that time and the sound of the mandolin was very strong and loud with good "tone". That has been true each time I have used it in a mandolin, although I would not have expected it.

----------

Ben Vierra, 

Bob Schmidt, 

hank, 

Sue Rieter

----------


## Sue Rieter

I learn so many cool things here.

----------

hank, 

j. condino, 

Paul Statman

----------


## HoGo

I read that primitive folks in northern regions used reaction wood from spruce or pine to make their bows. There were little to no suitable hardwoods for this in the regions and the reaction wood combined with sinew backing provided the strength.
I haven't measured properties but if it is srtronger in compression it may be good for stability of top under the string load.

----------


## tree

IIRC, reaction wood in conifers is stronger in compression while reaction wood in hardwoods is stronger in tension.

----------


## Bob Schmidt

I am having a bit of trouble understanding reaction wood. I tried googling it without much success. Does it have to do woth the thickness of the winter vs summer growth?

----------


## tree

Trees have the capability to optimize the location of xylem cells in response to a load (wind, gravity, etc).  For example, a branch growing off the main trunk has a constant load of gravity acting in a downward direction.  To support the load, conifers grow more xylem cells on the underside of the branch (in compression).  Hardwoods have the opposite strategy: they grow more xylem cells on the top side (in tension).  If you look at the cross section of a branch, it will usually be somewhat oval because the tree has grown xylem cells where they are optimized for strength.  This is also one of the reasons trees have taper, because they are exposed to wind loading.

I think "reaction wood" is better understood by looking at the entire annular growth increment, rather than just the difference between earlywood and latewood in conifers.

----------

Ben Vierra, 

Bob Schmidt, 

hank, 

sunburst

----------


## Charles E.

Getting close...

----------

Bob Clark, 

hank, 

j. condino, 

Jim Garber, 

Richard500

----------


## HoGo

> Getting close...


Will it be bowlback? :-)

Re reaction wood... In conifers, the reaction wood's cells have MUCH thicker cell walls and they contain different percentages of the main chemical constituents, I believe more hemicellulose and lignin than "normal" wood. So it's not just thicker summer growth.

----------

Charles E., 

hank

----------


## Richard500

In other woodworking, reaction wood, especially limbs, is avoided as the anisotropy makes it unstable after milling.  That is, the object may warp.  On the other hand, using the whole naturally bent limb or trunk can be the strongest, as in timberframe or ship construction.  At least that’s what I recall.
In another beautiful canoe tech, the very lightweight Adirondack guide boat, ribs are plucked from the forest in nearly their final shape, or used to be.

----------

Bob Schmidt, 

Charles E., 

hank

----------


## Jim Garber

> Getting close...


 That is stunningly beautiful, Charley!

----------

Charles E., 

hank

----------


## Charles E.

Luminary night was held at the lighthouse last night and a couple from San Antonio Texas won the canoe on one five dollar ticket!  They happened to be in town for the event and will make arrangements for pickup in the future. We still have to add brass stem covers and varnish it with UV marine varnish.

----------

Berto Boy, 

Bob Clark, 

j. condino, 

Jim Garber, 

Tom Haywood

----------


## pops1

Nice Charles, I would love to paddle that is some of our lovely little streams here.

----------

Charles E.

----------


## addamr

Wow, what a classy canoe. Would love to see it up close.

Adam

----------

Charles E.

----------


## Sue Rieter

Lovely! Almost too nice to put in the close proximity of rocks in streams and rivers.

----------

Charles E.

----------


## soliver

AH!... a Wee Lassie! I build one in college from cypress... an awesome little boat to paddle! Mine floated the Chattahoochee many times and now sits on display in my mother in-law's art studio!

----------

Charles E., 

hank

----------


## tree

I'm just trying to wrap my brain around the miles of glue joints . . . wow

----------


## soliver

> I'm just trying to wrap my brain around the miles of glue joints . . . wow


Its not as complicated as it seems; Each strip is 3/4" x 1/4" and gets routed on the 1/4" : one side with a cove and the other with a bead, so they fit together pretty seamlessly.

----------

Charles E., 

tree

----------


## Charles E.

Thanks everyone for the kind words. It came in at 34 lbs. Our goal was 35.

----------


## sunburst

> ...It came in at 34 lbs. Our goal was 35.


One extra pound of gear and there's you goal! (Might be just about a six pack...)

----------

Charles E., 

hank

----------


## Eric Oliver

How about miles of mortar? 

The brick light house that presides over Charley's scene of the chine, I mean, crime.

----------


## sebastiaan56

Playing with compound curves. In the spirit of if you dont use it, you lose it

----------


## j. condino

> Luminary night was held at the lighthouse last night and a couple from San Antonio Texas won the canoe on one five dollar ticket!  They happened to be in town for the event and will make arrangements for pickup in the future. We still have to add brass stem covers and varnish it with UV marine varnish.


BADA$$$$ Charles!!!!

----------

Charles E.

----------


## GaryDavis

Finally finish this F5 inspired mandolin.  Only took 3 years.

[IMG]Untitled by Gary Davis, on Flickr[/IMG]

[IMG]Untitled by Gary Davis, on Flickr[/IMG]


[IMG]Untitled by Gary Davis, on Flickr[/IMG]

----------

Ben Vierra, 

Paul Statman

----------


## jim simpson

A lowly Kay mandolin in need of a neck reset. I used a foam cutter to heat the dovetail pocket plus some drops of water to generate steam. I also have the heat rod that requires a larger hole to insert. I haven't used my steam setup so much since going with the heat rod method.

----------


## j. condino

'Been practicing spraying color for my first sunburst over aluminum & getting excited over the possibilities. This one isn't gonna be your granny's same old same old old brown bass!

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Bill McCall

Granny didn’t play bass, it was Daddy who sang bass :Smile:

----------

j. condino

----------


## Richard G

engleman and walnut octave mandolin.

----------

Ben Vierra, 

Paul Statman, 

Schneidly

----------


## sunburst

Binding and custom inlay installed on the Griffith tribute peghead.

----------

Gary Hudson, 

Paul Statman, 

Schneidly, 

soliver

----------


## Paul Statman

> Binding and custom inlay installed on the Griffith tribute peghead.


That'll look boss when the tape comes off, I'll wager...

----------


## jim simpson

Oh give me a home where the mice do not roam...
What a surprise it was to find all of this stuff inside of this little Regal guitar. I will be doing some repair work around the sound hole among other things.

----------

Charles E., 

Paul Statman

----------


## j. condino

'Sneak preview of a new Condino 17 1/2" archtop guitar with a bit of Brazilian rosewood...

----------

Berto Boy, 

Charles E., 

Paul Statman, 

soliver

----------


## Bill McCall

Lovely.

----------


## oldwave maker

Just when you think you're breaking your addiction to mando building syndrome, this stuff falls out of the far wood pile: well tempered curly maple cut by our dentist's great grandfather near Albany, Mo. in 1952, stiff Engelmann cut by a luthier pal on top of the Sandias east of Albuquerque on Christmas Eve 1982, Tucson backyard rescue desert ironwood fretboard. Can't seem to make it stop......

----------

Paul Statman, 

soliver

----------


## sunburst

A little more progress on the Griffith tribute mandolin.
Beginning the dovetail fitting process:

----------

Schneidly, 

soliver

----------


## sunburst

With the dovetail ready for fitting, it's time to shape the neck.


I have this antique drawknife that came from my grandfather. Sometimes I get to use it on curly maple and sometimes the curl chips too bad. This wood carves well enough to take a few quick slices off.

----------


## sunburst

So much for the photogenic few minutes and back to reality. Stanley Surform:

----------


## sunburst

Four-in-hand rasp, first course then fine:

A card scraper:

A little block sanding.


After a little more refining of the neck heel it's onward with the dovetail.

----------

Charles E., 

Paul Statman, 

Schneidly, 

tree

----------


## tree

I would have difficulty resisting the urge to use a spokeshave to follow the drawknife, they are so satisfying to use.

I suspect the sureform and the rasps give you more precision with approaching the final shape because of their length and flatness.

----------


## sunburst

Only because I don't have a _good_ spokeshave do I not use one for necks. I recall one of the 2 "bosses" at the cabinet shop where I once worked shaping a mahogany carbriole leg using a spokeshave; effortlessly and cleanly removing shavings... I've never had one that worked that well.

----------


## sunburst

OK, back to the dovetail.
The neck is shaped (mostly) and the heel is shaped, refined, and sanded to 220 grit. I like to sand the neck heel and neck joint area of the rim before installing the neck so that I don't have to try to finish sand that inside corner later.

----------


## sunburst

Here it is fit and in place.

----------

Gary Hudson, 

j. condino, 

Schneidly, 

tree

----------


## sunburst

Glued and trimmed.
Attachment 205357Attachment 205358

----------


## Charles E.

Looks like your last attachment is not working John.  Otherwise the mandolin looks great. Looking forward to seeing the progress.

----------


## tree

That's a beautifully fit dovetail, John.  Do you use a float to help flatten the inside surfaces?  I never knew what a planemaker's float was until a year or so ago, but man they are helpful to a hack like me. I was lucky enough to pick up a couple from Lie-Neilsen before they discontinued them.

----------


## Skip Kelley

John, what is your neck block wood?

----------


## sunburst

> Looks like your last attachment is not working John.


The forum software hates me. I'll try those again.

----------

Gary Hudson, 

j. condino, 

Schneidly

----------


## sunburst

> ...Do you use a float to help flatten the inside surfaces?


I'll have to answer "no" to that question because I don't know what float is!

----------


## sunburst

> John, what is your neck block wood?


It's paulownia. Very light and strong for it's weight so it helps with the balance of the instrument in hand and on the strap. (I mentioned it earlier.) It also resists splitting well.

----------


## Skip Kelley

> It's paulownia. Very light and strong for it's weight so it helps with the balance of the instrument in hand and on the strap. (I mentioned it earlier.) It also resists splitting well.


Thanks, John. I’m sorry I missed that before. I see it now. It’s good looking wood.

----------


## Charles E.

> I'll have to answer "no" to that question because I don't know what float is!


Plane makers float....

https://www.lie-nielsen.com/nodes/40...emakers-floats

They have milled teeth that act like tiny scraper planes.

----------


## Dave Richard

> So...
> I went right back to the bench and took this shot after walking to the computer and seeing this thread. I put the removed rosette material on the top of the guitar so show what had been done, but otherwise this is the bench exactly as I left it a few minutes ago.
> This is a restoration of a Gibson L-75 from the '30s. it was damaged and "repaired" by someone, not a luthier, who stripped it of all finish and color and sprayed it with Deft or some such. I've about finished all the structural repairs and I'm moving on to the cosmetics. I removed the horribly inappropriate rosette that was around the sound hole, and the book matched and glued spruce scrap you see on the bench will be used to replace the missing top material where the rosette was so that I can replicate the original rosette as closely as possible.
> Why do I take on projects like this? I ask myself that question pretty often, and I don't have a good answer, other than I'm a sucker for hard-luck cases I guess, and it can be rewarding to see instruments like this returned to a dignified condition.


I too often get more excited, when faced with a damaged or trashed ‘basket case’ project, than something in good condition. I think, ‘I can fix this’: something is very appealing to me about that.
Nice save of the L-75!

----------


## Schneidly

> The forum software hates me. I'll try those again.


Hi John, 

Beautiful dovetail! What's your process for fitting the curved faces on the neck side of the joint to the body? Getting those two curved surfaces in such consistent contact is an amazing display of craftsmanship! Also, are the radiuses at the back of the female side of the dovetail to help prevent possible cracks from starting there?

----------


## sunburst

> ...What's your process for fitting the curved faces on the neck side of the joint to the body? Getting those two curved surfaces in such consistent contact is an amazing display of craftsmanship! Also, are the radiuses at the back of the female side of the dovetail to help prevent possible cracks from starting there?


I chalk fit the dovetail. Smear chalk (regular blackboard chalk, _not dustless_) on the rim and inside the mortise and let the transfer of chalk to the neck indicate where to remove wood.
The radius in the mortise corners is to help avoid splitting, as you surmised. Probably doesn't really help much, but it makes me think it will at least!

----------

Schneidly

----------


## pops1

I have done plenty of neck resets on guitars and that is one nice piece of work John.

----------

sunburst

----------


## sunburst

> Plane makers float....
> 
> https://www.lie-nielsen.com/nodes/40...emakers-floats
> 
> They have milled teeth that act like tiny scraper planes.


Yep, I looked it up after Clark's post. Look's like a good tool that I could certainly use.

----------


## Schneidly

Thank you for the tip about using blackboard chalk with getting the fit right and confirming the purpose of the radiuses! 
What tools are you using to remove wood from those curved surfaces on the neck? Rasp/file? Sandpaper glued to a convex piece of wood? Thank you!

----------


## sunburst

> ...What tools are you using to remove wood from those curved surfaces on the neck?...


Incannel gouge mostly, also a pocket knife.

----------

Schneidly

----------


## rcc56

Shhhh, John . . .
You're not supposed to let 'em know we use pocket knives . . .

----------


## HoGo

I see that John cuts the inside cornes of the neck pretty sharp and fitting the female part. Those areas are often the hardest to fit as they are not easily acessible without good incannel gouge and they are not really straight line top to bottom but rather a part of a helix.

I tend to chamfer the edges of body dovetail which leaves tiny bit of room at those corners for easier fitting and in my case also route for extra glue to escape as I glue the neck to body after back is glued.

----------


## sunburst

Cleaning up that inside corner is where the pocket knife gets used. I do slightly chamfer the corners of the rim to avoid interference, but not a lot and apparently it doesn't show much in internet photos.

----------

Schneidly

----------


## sunburst

Linings being glued to the rim for the back.

Linings leveled and ready for gluing the back.

----------


## sunburst

Back glued, edges cut for bindings.

----------

Gary Hudson, 

Paul Statman

----------


## sunburst

Bindings glued.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## sunburst

After a little curing time, the heel button binding mitered in and glued.

----------


## sunburst

Bindings will have to cure for a week or so before work resumes, other than the "cross piece" binding.

----------


## Schneidly

Thanks for sharing all your beautiful progress, John! I'm curious why the "cross piece" goes in later rather than prior to or during binding?

----------


## sunburst

> I'm curious why the "cross piece" goes in later rather than prior to or during binding?


It's just the way I do it. I can extend the body bindings across the slot where the cross piece goes, then cut it so that the binding material fits tightly. In the case of celluloid binding, like in this case, I can dry fit the material and then simply flood with acetone to glue it in place.
Here are the pieces fit tightly in place.

After flooding with acetone and letting it dry I can trim off some of the excess to that it is less likely to get knocked loose from handling of the mandolin.

----------

Gary Hudson, 

jim simpson, 

Schneidly

----------


## HoGo

What John does is how most of the old Gibsons were made. Two angled pieces of binding instead of one wide strip as is common with recent makers.

----------

Schneidly

----------

